# Police Training Centre Attacked in Quetta - Operated from Afghanistan - 51 cadets dead, 97 injured



## Zibago

http://www.dawn.com/news/1291999/police-training-centre-attacked-in-quetta
کوئٹہ،پولیس ٹریننگ سینٹر میں مسلح افراد گھس گئے،بھاری نفری طلب
By: Samaa Web Desk پاکستان October 24, 2016

کوئٹہ : پولیس ٹریننگ سینٹر میں مسلح دہشت گردوں کے قبضے کی اطلاع، فورسز کی بھاری نفری نے علاقہ اور ٹریننگ سینٹر کو گھیرے میں لے لیا۔
http://www.samaa.tv/urdu/pakistan/2016/10/567076/
@Moonlight @The Sandman @django @Hell hound @User @WAJsal @Arsalan @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> کوئٹہ،پولیس ٹریننگ سینٹر میں مسلح افراد گھس گئے،بھاری نفری طلب
> By: Samaa Web Desk پاکستان October 24, 2016
> 
> کوئٹہ : پولیس ٹریننگ سینٹر میں مسلح دہشت گردوں کے قبضے کی اطلاع، فورسز کی بھاری نفری نے علاقہ اور ٹریننگ سینٹر کو گھیرے میں لے لیا۔
> http://www.samaa.tv/urdu/pakistan/2016/10/567076/
> @Moonlight @The Sandman @django @Hell hound @User @WAJsal @Arsalan @waz



Oh ho. I hope everything is under control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790622255239798784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790621560117796864


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

There are 500 people present in hostel. Need to kill terrorists as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

What happened i hope there are no casualty's :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

The Sandman said:


> What happened i hope there are no casualty's :/


There are reports of firing as 4 terrorist entered there.


----------



## Asgard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790627413042626560


----------



## Morse_Code

I wish everyone remains fine.... Ameen


----------



## The Eagle

It was expected as per Intel reports.

Army and FC reached the location. 5 to 6 terrorists attacked police training center Quetta. 5 police cadet injured. OP is still continue. Police Commandos entered the Hostel. Op to be ended soon In'Sha'ALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Morse_Code

The Eagle said:


> It was expected as per Intel reports.
> 
> Army and FC reached the location. 5 to 6 terrorists attacked police training center Quetta. 5 police cadet injured. OP is still continue. Police Commandos entered the Hostel. Op to be ended soon In'Sha'ALLAH.


In Sha Allah


----------



## Darth Vader

now Just Hope and pray Everyone is Safe


----------



## saiyan0321

I pray to ALLAH there are no casualties and the situation is taken under control and the terrorists killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790629464208183296


----------



## Major d1

oh no.


----------



## Zibago




----------



## G0dfather

Kill the terrorists asap. Hope there is no loss of valuable life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

India is sole beneficiary of attack simple logical maths


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Super Falcon said:


> India is sole beneficiary of attack simple logical maths



Good job . .blame it on India first instead of praying for everyone's safety there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

If the reports of hundreds of hostages is true then rest assured there is high probability that there would be huge number of casualties.

What kind of sissies are in police training that get hostage in hundreds by 4-5 terrorists?? No wonder our police is total sh!t.



Super Falcon said:


> India is sole beneficiary of attack simple logical maths



Shabash. Destroy the thread even before the operation is ended.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Serpentine

Not again.  Wishing no one gets hurt, these bastards know no boundaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

Terror is a menace now affecting whole world gradually , need to crush it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

4 injured ARY news


----------



## saiyan0321

According to dawn. 7 injured and 4 have been transfered to hospital.

Area surrounded and hospitals on high alert with every doctor called in.

Explosions being heard in the center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

its expected , i hope things were under control.


----------



## saiyan0321

According to witness they were wearing maks.


----------



## iPhone

The Eagle said:


> It was expected as per Intel reports.
> 
> Army and FC reached the location. 5 to 6 terrorists attacked police training center Quetta. 5 police cadet injured. OP is still continue. Police Commandos entered the Hostel. Op to be ended soon In'Sha'ALLAH.


no need to put a positive spin on this. This is a grave situation. And the fact that this is happening after so many attacks on the military and police bases tells you that those in charge of security have taken the same Pakistani relaxed attitude of "dekha jaye ga" "kal ker lein ge" "Koi Farq nehi parta".

We can only hope the terrorist don't slaughter the police and the cadets inside. After all, that's all Pakistanis CAN do. We have sworn to never be prepared. Even when a calamity is foretold. Just like this one was in "Intel reports".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## saiyan0321

According to CM.. There was warning for attack and high alert was on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Commander Haris

It is the time to prove that police iis capable enough to cope
may Allah keep all of them safe


----------



## SHAH07

Kill the basturds as soon as possible


----------



## Areesh

Farah Sohail said:


> And nawaz roo... Earlier..i used to call them conspiracy theories, too..but now this pattern is extremely strange and repititive..now you can not just brush them off as conspiracy theories... Everytime Nawaz Sharif is in danger, something bad happens..to divert attention....



Yaar cut this crap. Please for God's sake Cut this crap.

We are in a war. We have been fighting this war long before Nawaz came into charge. Stop this crap. Please. We can discuss this later when operation is ended.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Farah Sohail

Hope everyone is safe, inside the centre..and terrorists are killed as soon as possible


----------



## Irfan Baloch

firing is underway

explosions are being heard.
3 to 5 locations are witnessing the encounter
the attackers are trying to take hostages


Dawn news adds

http://www.dawn.com/news/1291999/terrorists-storm-police-training-center-in-quetta-7-injured


*Terrorists storm police training center in Quetta, 7 injured*


----------



## waz

It sounds like a siege. I hope special ops and regular army are there. These TTP pieces of sh*t are hell bent on soft targets now.


----------



## Farah Sohail

Areesh said:


> Yaar cut this crap. Please for God's sake Cut this crap.
> 
> We are in a war. We have been fighting this war long before Nawaz came into charge. Stop this crap. Please. We can discuss this later when operation is ended.



I hope too, tht this operation ends as soon as possible... Trust me, even , i didnt enjoy writing this...but its all too strange... But anyways ..leave it..

You are right... Maybe i should have waited for this operation to end...and then talked abt it...sorry for tht


----------



## Areesh

waz said:


> It sounds like a siege. I hope special ops and regular army are there. These TTP pieces of sh*t are hell bent on soft targets now.



Police training center is *not *a soft target.

Our traditional ignorance and careless attitude might have made it a soft target.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

so far 7 people have been taken to hospital

the attackers are unknown and are tying to cause maximum casualties

Quetta is under attack .. it started with the attack on Hazara.. then went to random attacks on FC and polcie personal and now attack on the police centre


----------



## waz

Areesh said:


> Police training center is *not *a soft target.
> 
> Our traditional ignorance and careless attitude might have made it a soft target.



In comparison to a military installation it is. But yes, carelessness has led the country to this.


----------



## Windjammer

One side has been cleared as ambulances have been allowed to enter.....hope all are safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F.O.X

SSG are already there, Zarar About to reach, lets hope for the best... however be prepared for high causalities ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Commander Haris

At least seven policemen have been injured in an attack on the police training centre situated on Saryab road in Quetta, late on Monday.

Between five to six terrorists have attacked the police training centre, Pakistan Army and Frontier Constabulary troops have arrived on the site, said a statement released by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

*What we know so far*

Five to six attackers initiated the assault at 11:30pm
At least seven policemen injured
Operation underway, training centre cordoned
Army and FC forces at the scene
Emergency declared in hospital
The attackers entered the complex through the front gate and the attack started at 11:30pm.

The attackers have reportedly taken police personnel hostage. Around 500 cadets are said to be present in the centre's hostel.

Balochistan's Home Minister Mir Sarfaraz Ahmed Bugti confirmed that terrorists have attacked the training centre.

“Our security forces have the capability to combat such attacks and threats,” said the home minister.

He added that that recently there were 700 cadets present, but a batch passed out a few days ago.

“As of now, I do not have a confirmed figure on cadets present inside the centre.”

Senior law enforcement and army officials are present at the scene and are overseeing the operation.

Extra contingents of security forces have been deployed at the spot and a cordon has been established.
Security forces and the attackers are exchanging fire. Gunfire and explosions can be heard from inside the centre.

An emergency has been declared in all government hospitals of the provincial capital, with the injured shifted to Civil Hospital Quetta and the Bolan Medical Complex.

The situation was tense in the area and people remained confined to their houses.

Militants have conducted attacks against security forces and national installations in Balochistan, which has been plagued by an insurgency and growing sectarian killings for more than a decade.


----------



## Emmie

I hope it doesn't end up in a hostage situation, I really hope.


----------



## Pakistani E

@Irfan Baloch 

These types of large scale operations by militants are almost always carried out by inside help in one form or another. I wonder how deep does this infiltration goes in our state and what steps have been taken by the relevant departments regarding this issue?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

F.O.X said:


> SSG are already there, Zarar About to reach, lets hope for the best... *however be prepared for high causalities *...



If we are to be prepared for high casualties then what is the point of all this operation??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

F.O.X said:


> SSG are already there, Zarar About to reach, lets hope for the best... *however be prepared for high causalities* ...



@bold.... No, please no.. may Allah have mercy on us...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAH07

Firing has stopped
Search operation underway
Hopefully situation is under control now


----------



## saiyan0321

Samma is reporting 16 injured that have been taken to the hospital.

Security forces are inside the hostel. Commandoes are leading with police commandoes in second point.


----------



## Emmie

SHAH07 said:


> Firing has stopped
> Search operation underway
> Hopefully situation is under control now


Either they are dead or have made it to hostel buildings, latter is terrible to imagine.


----------



## Farah Sohail

SHAH07 said:


> Firing has stopped
> Search operation underway
> Hopefully situation is under control now



Really? Where did u get this info, from? I hope its true....but No channel is reporting this..


----------



## Spring Onion

Areesh said:


> If we are to be prepared for high casualties then what is the point of all this operation??




There are news of 200 cadets taken hostage. Obviously there will be high casualties. with or without operation if the figure is right


----------



## saiyan0321

Firing is being exchanged. . A suicide bomber blew himself up some time ago. 

Clearance will take a few hours to secure the area completely. 

Let's hope the losses are bare minimum and no loss of life happens. 

According to samma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smoke

Most likely conducted by RAW.


----------



## Areesh

Spring Onion said:


> There are news of 200 cadets taken hostage. Obviously there will be high casualties. with or without operation if the figure is right



So this is our preparedness for war. After 8 years of war 4-5 terrorists can enter a police training center with ease and can hold hostage 200 recruits.

MashaAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F.O.X

Areesh said:


> If we are to be prepared for high casualties then what is the point of all this operation??


Any alternatives ? 

there are more than 400 Cadets inside, all unarmed ... sleeping & unprepared ... from tactical point of view it is a total nightmare ... if there was a resistance for only 10 minutes from the security guards stationed at the initial check posts it would not have happened ... now that terrorists are inside & we have a hostage situation ... it is already over 30 min to 1 hr .... Damage has been done ... Right now it is about to control the damage .... 200 is far worse than 20 .....


----------



## Emmie

Spring Onion said:


> There are news of 200 cadets taken hostage. Obviously there will be high casualties. with or without operation if the figure is right



So it's going to be another APS.


----------



## Windjammer

Four explosions have been heard, some suggest at least one sounded as if one scum bag has detonated himself.


----------



## SHAH07

Emmie said:


> Either they are dead or have made it to hostel buildings, latter is terrible to imagine.


I don't think they have made to the hostel buildings 
They will kill anyone there on sight there and will try to inflect Maximum casualties before getting engaged in a gun battle with forces


----------



## Emmie

http://www.dawn.com/news/1291999/police-training-centre-attacked-in-quetta
@Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Merge the two threads please.


https://defence.pk/threads/police-training-centre-attacked-in-quetta.457695/page-4#post-8845705


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Pakistani Exile said:


> @Irfan Baloch
> 
> These types of large scale operations by militants are almost always carried out by inside help in one form or another. I wonder how deep does this infiltration goes in our state and what steps have been taken by the relevant departments regarding this issue?


there is always this possibility

to answer the question we need to first Identify if this is BLA backed or is it TTP / Lashker Jhangvi based attack

BLA normally conducts ambushes and hit and run attacks... this one seems to be a different one in a way that the terrorists are planning to take people hostage or cause maximum casualties after rounding up the unarmed recruits inside the hostels


talking about infiltration .. again there are two in nature... one is religious and for that we have no antidote unless we do a Kamal Atta Turk on Pakistan banning and incarcerating the Political Mullah Jamat Islami and Hizb Tahrir has hardcore followers in the society and in the civil service including the military (Mahran and Minhas Base attacks had the inside help from takfiri ideologist scums)

the other is possibility ethnic and maybe funded supported by foreign hostile forces .. the claim of responsibility will be made soon and if the terrorists dont escape and are killed or captured then we will know more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Emmie said:


> So it's going to be another APS.



Am afraid it looks like that. It seems that trained suicide attackers crossed from Afghanistan if that is the case then am afraid the blood pool is expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

F.O.X said:


> Any alternatives ?
> 
> there are more than 400 Cadets inside, all unarmed ... sleeping & unprepared ... from tactical point of view it is a total nightmare ... if there was a resistance for only 10 minutes from the security guards stationed at the initial check posts it would not have happened ... now that terrorists are inside & we have a hostage situation ... it is already over 30 min to 1 hr .... Damage has been done ... Right now it is about to control the damage .... 200 is far worse than 20 .....



If they are held hostage we can't do anything. Nobody is superman or batman here. Zarrar or whatever.

It is a lost cause. We all know it. Let the f*ckers blow them up with all the hostages around them.

We are a dheet nation anyways. We would continue to be same careless lazy f*ckers that we are.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Emmie

SHAH07 said:


> I don't think they have made to the hostel buildings
> They will kill anyone there on sight there and will try to inflect Maximum casualties before getting engaged in a gun battle with forces


I hope they don't make it to hostels, I really hope, it's going to be too bloody otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Commander Haris




----------



## SHAH07

Farah Sohail said:


> Rally? Where did u get this info, from? I hope its true....but No channel is reporting this..


Ary news Kai reporter sai suna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skyliner

Yaa ALLAH apne Khasoose maddad farmaa or har kisam kay nuksaan (Jaane or malle) say nijaat hasill farma or in sharr pasando say hamaray bhaion ke hiffazat farmaa. AMEEN

Bhaion keep praying, It's none to second thing they need right now. InshAllah Allah sab bethar kray ga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

F.O.X said:


> Any alternatives ?
> 
> there are more than 400 Cadets inside, all unarmed ... sleeping & unprepared ... from tactical point of view it is a total nightmare ... if there was a resistance for only 10 minutes from the security guards stationed at the initial check posts it would not have happened ... now that terrorists are inside & we have a hostage situation ... it is already over 30 min to 1 hr .... Damage has been done ... Right now it is about to control the damage .... 200 is far worse than 20 .....



If am not wrong it is the second attack at the same center ?


----------



## SHAH07

Emmie said:


> I hope they don't make it to hostels, I really hope, it's going to be too bloody otherwise.


Hmm they won't inshALLAH


----------



## newb3e

Allah hifasat karay....this needs to stop seriously ab bhut hogaya hai ya sab!


----------



## saiyan0321

Call to donate blood. 17 injured according to dunya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Areesh said:


> So this is our preparedness for war. After 8 years of war 4-5 terrorists can enter a police training center with ease and can hold hostage 200 recruits.
> 
> MashaAllah



Balochistan can be divided in three South, North and Quetta. 

Please do the calculation based on geography how vulnerable the areas are. It is the biggest barren province as far as area is concerned


----------



## Emmie

ARY reporting terrorists were able to enter a hostel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## Areesh

Spring Onion said:


> Balochistan can be divided in three South, North and Quetta.
> 
> Please do the calculation based on geography how vulnerable the areas are. It is the biggest barren province as far as area is concerned



How difficult it is to defend a police training center which is also an obvious target of terrorists??

You enlighten me please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Emmie said:


> ARY reporting terrorists were able to enter a hostel.




The hostage situation indicates as well.


----------



## Emmie

Spring Onion said:


> If am not wrong it is the second attack at the same center ?



Not too sure but they had a prior intelligence report still police couldn't make center impregnable.


----------



## saiyan0321

4 injured are no longer in danger of their lives. 

Don't know about the rest.

According to dunya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Spring Onion said:


> The hostage situation indicates as well.


I am afraid we have a hostage situation to tackle.


----------



## Spring Onion

Areesh said:


> How difficult it is to defend a police training center which is also an obvious target of terrorists??



When you are focused more on Islamabad dharna, LoC situation, Afghan border, indeed you are risking to ignore other areas. In my opinion this is the weak point which we still failed to overcome


----------



## pkuser2k12

no firing heard from inside the hostles for 15-20 minutes :Ary news.Allah Khair karey.Ameen.


----------



## SHAH07

Emmie said:


> ARY reporting terrorists were able to enter a hostel.


But the security forces are trying to confirm whether there are any hostages or not


----------



## The Eagle

iPhone said:


> no need to put a positive spin on this. This is a grave situation. And the fact that this is happening after so many attacks on the military and police bases tells you that those in charge of security have taken the same Pakistani relaxed attitude of "dekha jaye ga" "kal ker lein ge" "Koi Farq nehi parta".
> 
> We can only hope the terrorist don't slaughter the police and the cadets inside. After all, that's all Pakistanis CAN do. We have sworn to never be prepared. Even when a calamity is foretold. Just like this one was in "Intel reports".



Reports were of a possible attack but wasn't specific of such this or that target. However, attackers stormed into training center and almost breached from different points. 

They entered into hostel which is filled with cadets/trainees. 14 injured moved till now and only hope is there that damage may be less. Firing stopped since 25 minutes and as per sources, forces have entered to clear the building/hostel one by one for any hidden attacker. News are only shared as told to outside reporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Fire brigade as dasti bombs caused some fire.

5 fire brigade cars here and High officials are present there over looking the operation. 

According to geo.


----------



## Spring Onion

Emmie said:


> I am afraid we have a hostage situation to tackle.



Emmie we are caught sleeping once again. NS govt is lame duck engaging and dragging Army in political mud for own benefits harming the national interests. They failed to assess the situation you cannot stretch army to war zones as well as political zone at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sady

Allah Karam karay. Expect 70-80 Shaheed atleast. I pray I am wrong.

The administration of such institutes are very incompetent. I remember when there were numerous suicide attacks near Army Medical College rwp, parade lane, two RA bazar, 1 Qasim market, one on AMC bus and Surgeon General, the security of AM College hostel was still one/two Askari guards with shotguns! Even after a lot of hue and cry they equipped AMC jawans who had probably fired 12 bullets whole their life with MP5 and two mags with no body armour or even 
helmets. That is the state of affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

2 Injured have serious injuries with bullets on stomachs and are undergoing operation.

Many are Injured in hands and legs.

Some injured due to jumping from height to escape.

According to geo


----------



## Windjammer

Emmie said:


> I am afraid we have a hostage situation to tackle.



Nothing confirmed, no firing for some 30 minutes, some injured brought out.


----------



## Commander Haris

The terrorists entered the hostel of the police training center located on Sariab Road and opened indiscriminate fire on cadets and police personnel, leaving at least 12 of them injured.

*Area residents claim hearing two blasts from within the center.*

Inter Services Public Relations later confirmed that five to six attackers have entered the police training center while army and FC personnel have reached the spot to counter the threat. An operation has been started.

A FC personnel was also reported injured, taking the number of injured victims to 13. The injured were moved to Civil Hospital for medical treatment.

Provincial health department imposed emergency in all the hospitals across the city and cancelled leaves of doctors.
Balochistan Interior Minister Sarfraz Bugti, while talking to media, claimed that the training center housing police cadets had adequate security and an alert was issued about presence of terrorists within the city three, four days ago.

He maintained that a security operation is underway , five people are injured while no loss of life has been reported.

*LATEST *

ARY News correspondent Shahid Rind claimed that the firing has stopped inside the training center but security sources are still inside to make sure no cadets or policemen have been taken hostage by the terrorists.

A rescue operation is about to start.


----------



## Areesh

Spring Onion said:


> When you are focused more on Islamabad dharna, LoC situation, Afghan border, indeed you are risking to ignore other areas. In my opinion this is the weak point which we still failed to overcome



You really think this dharna, LOC situation, Afghan border, global warming, Pak vs WI test series and anything else are some kind of excuses for our failure to defend such an obvious target??


----------



## Kompromat

Let's hope its a hostage situation not a massacre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Cadets have been rescued.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Geo reporting 22 injured.


----------



## Spring Onion

Areesh said:


> You really think this dharna, LOC situation, Afghan border, global warming, Pak vs WI test series and anything else are some kind of excuses for our failure to defend such an obvious target??



There are no excuses, these are negligence/factors leading to such grave failures


----------



## Shot-Caller

Areesh said:


> If they are held hostage we can't do anything. Nobody is superman or batman here. Zarrar or whatever.
> 
> It is a lost cause. We all know it. Let the f*ckers blow them up with all the hostages around them.
> 
> We are a dheet nation anyways. We would continue to be same careless lazy f*ckers that we are.


Your anger is justified. If they already had intel reports this should have been prevented.


----------



## pak-marine

Hold tight .. massacre expected


----------



## SHAH07

terrorist have attacked from different directions , firing heard from different locations , geo news bureau chief


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Pakistani Exile said:


> @Irfan Baloch
> 
> These types of large scale operations by militants are almost always carried out by inside help in one form or another. I wonder how deep does this infiltration goes in our state and what steps have been taken by the relevant departments regarding this issue?


Lashker Jhangvi had threatened earlier of dire consequences after the arrest of some of its political wing activists
apparently BLM, TTP and LeJ has already accepted responsibility and it is feared that one of the explosions was from suicide blast by one of the attackers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Shot-Caller said:


> Your anger is justified. If they already had intel reports this should have been prevented.



You don't even need intelligence report for police center. It is an obvious target of terrorists. You need to be ready and have plans to defend it in case of any attack. Obviously we had no plan like always.



Spring Onion said:


> There are no excuses, these are negligence/factors leading to such grave failures



and we would learn nothing from such failures. Like always.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## saiyan0321

Social media Indians and afghans are seriously pissing me off.

Out of 22 injured are 2 FC and 20 police..

2 have a serious conditions. May ALLAH help them recover and may there be no more losses.

According to geo.


----------



## Skyliner

Geo: 2 FC 20 police personal injured


----------



## Skies

This is very frightening! After fighting many years of WOT, still very little success. Why?


----------



## saiyan0321

Helicopters are here as well and although media stated that they can't give any more sensitive information the firing has been reduced greatly with one or two fires after some time.


----------



## Shot-Caller

Areesh said:


> You don't even need intelligence report for police center. It is an obvious target of terrorists. You need to be ready and have plans to defend it in case of any attack. Obviously we had no plan like always.
> 
> 
> 
> and we would learn nothing from such failures. Like always.




It is indeed very frustrating if they keep security tight it wouldn't be so easy for terrorists to infiltrate. May be they had help from the inside. Lets see how it all goes for now lets pray there are minimum casualties.


----------



## Areesh

Skies said:


> This is very frightening! After fighting many years of WOT, still very little success. Why?



Because we are careless f*ckers who don't care about our dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Areesh said:


> You don't even need intelligence report for police center. It is an obvious target of terrorists. You need to be ready and have plans to defend it in case of any attack. Obviously we had no plan like always.
> 
> 
> 
> and we would learn nothing from such failures. Like always.



Indeed we did not learn anything when they managed to attack our highly protected base then what you can expect for a police building?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAH07

Windjammer said:


> Nothing confirmed, no firing for some 30 minutes, some injured brought out.


Yeah I think few of the attacker are killed and rest are hiding somewhere in the training center 
No hostage situation hopefully


----------



## saiyan0321

Fire is under control. According to geo with fire brigade doing work to contain the fire. 

Surgeons are on high alert with trauma centers and operation centers are ready.


----------



## Max

pathetic perfermance by whoever are responsible for security of Quetta, even fata is safer then Quetta now, let alone fata 25 million Karachi is better then 1 million Quetta, 

FC should be sent back on border, they are good for nothing.. Bring Rangers and Police officers from from Karachi..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Spring Onion said:


> Indeed we did not learn anything when they managed to attack our highly protected base then what you can expect for a police building?



We can expect any kind of improvement after 8 years of war. Apparently our attitude is still the same that it was back 8 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Areesh said:


> Nobody is blaming India here. Keep your LOL to yourself and get lost.



Some, out of habit couldn't resist the celebration but come up with frustration to show the presence. No need to engage such.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Max said:


> pathetic perfermance by whoever are responsible for security of Quetta, even fata is safer then Quetta now, let alone fata 25 million Karachi is better then 1 million Quetta,
> 
> FC should be sent back on border, they are good for nothing.. Bring Rangers and Police officers from from Karachi..



Agreed. Send back FC to borders. Send police officers of good repute to Quetta. Send rangers in place of FC. 

Enough with this behavior of halfhearted efforts to secure Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> Nothing confirmed, no firing for some 30 minutes, some injured brought out.


I used to travel past that area during my school days.. it is huge and spread over acres.. and there are many places to infiltrate and escape.. people hare reported some explosions and the terrorists are tied up between the hostel buildings and the mess/ canteen area.. there is a suggestion that the terrorists wanted to take hostage but I doubt it and it seems the terrorists will try to round up maximum people and will execute them with firing and blowing themselves up

the same tried and tested formula it is still unclear if its Baloch insurgents or religious terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

Areesh said:


> Agreed. Send back FC to borders. Send police officers of good repute to Quetta. Send rangers in place of FC.
> 
> Enough with this behavior of halfhearted efforts to secure Quetta.



Before all of this the Quetta border with Afghanistan must receive maximum security. Walls, fences, everything.


----------



## Skies

Areesh said:


> Because we are careless f*ckers who don't care about our dead.



You need to invest your all efforts in WOT and clean all in 6 months.

Otherwise, such sporadic attacks will never let your economy progress and that also includs CPEC. Although China is exceptional, but for others, no safety, no investment.


----------



## saiyan0321

Huge amount of ambulances are here.


----------



## newb3e

we will blame taliban,india,bla but we wont blame enemy within corruption...as long as there is corruption we will have terrorism equal distribution of wealth,jobs for everyone a good life ,education and we will get rid of terrorism faster than any operation can!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

AsianUnion said:


> The attack successfully thawarted.. Terrorists failed... send to hell ... a few injured of our men....Pakistan Forces have been very successful.


If it's true then great job done by Pakistani forces.

Without loosing lives they have failed terrorist.

God bless the injured and wish they recover soon.


----------



## Areesh

Irfan Baloch said:


> I used to travel past that area during my school days.. it is huge and spread over acres.. and there are many places to infiltrate and escape.. people hare reported some explosions and the terrorists are tied up between the hostel buildings and the mess/ canteen area.. there is a suggestion that the terrorists wanted to take hostage but I doubt it and it seems the terrorists will try to round up maximum people and will execute them with firing and blowing themselves up
> 
> the same tried and tested formula it is still unclear if its Baloch insurgents or *religious terrorists*



Attack has written TTP all over it. 

Baloch insurgents are sissies and only rely on hit and run tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

AsianUnion said:


> The attack successfully thawarted.. Terrorists failed... send to hell ... a few injured of our men....Pakistan Forces have been very successful.


I dont think it is over yet.


identity still unclear but people are speculating its LeJ/ TTP who will use the name of Daesh.


----------



## Max

Areesh said:


> We can expect any kind of improvement after 8 years of war. Apparently our attitude is still the same that it was back 8 years ago.



there are huge improvements in fata and Karachi, it seems only FC dont want to learn anything..


----------



## Areesh

Skies said:


> You need to invest your all efforts in WOT and clean all in 6 months.
> 
> Otherwise, such sporadic attacks will never let your economy progress and that also includs CPEC. Although China is exceptional, but for others, no safety, no investment.



Don't expect any change of policy and attitude from buffoons ruling this country.


----------



## Azog

intelligence failure

We are at war and terrorists can easily infiltrate a very sensitive place?


----------



## Khan_21

Areesh said:


> We can expect any kind of improvement after 8 years of war. Apparently our attitude is still the same that it was back 8 years ago.



8 years ago we had blasts and attacks happening everyday now its more like once a month . You are exaggerating here . Hopefully situation is under control .


----------



## Skyliner

newb3e said:


> we will blame taliban,india,bla but we wont blame enemy within corruption...as long as there is corruption we will have terrorism equal distribution of wealth,jobs for everyone a good life ,education and we will get rid of terrorism faster than any operation can!


Could you please hold your corruption lecture just for today.


----------



## saiyan0321

Baluchistan has asked to sindh to transfer the injured to Karachi.


----------



## Areesh

Max said:


> there are huge improvements in fata and Karachi, it seems only FC dont want to learn anything..



I don't know what is the issue with Quetta? It is 11th largest city by population. It is not even among top 10 in Pakistani cities.

And despite that we have failed to secure it. 

It is typical behavior of ignorance that we kept with Balochistan since 1947. Same applies to our attitude with Quetta.



Khan_21 said:


> 8 years ago we had blasts and attacks happening everyday now its more like once a month . You are exaggerating here . Hopefully situation is under control .



This is no justification. We have failed to secure Quetta. 

Saying that attacks have declined won't hide our failure and neither bring back our dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lavrentiy

While the establishment keeps on harbouring Good Taliban aka Quetta Shura, the thought of securing Quetta from Bad Taliban is paradoxical.

As long as this good / bad distinction goes on, forget about ending these terror attacks. It is reasonable to expect the Afghanistan would reciprocate our policy and will continue to harbour TTP just like we harbour Afghan Taliban.

We have made this mess a zero-sum game and our establishment is willing to let any number of people die for its fantasy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

No Martyred yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

Skies said:


> You need to invest your all efforts in WOT and clean all in 6 months.
> 
> Otherwise, such sporadic attacks will never let your economy progress and that also includs CPEC. Although China is exceptional, but for others, no safety, no investment.



Terrorism in Pakistan has been greatly reduced . it is at a minuscule level to what it once was .


----------



## newb3e

Skyliner said:


> Could you please hold your corruption lecture just for today.


i am not a pti follower mate! aps,charsadda,qta hospital how many more incidents? why not fix the problem permanently!


----------



## saiyan0321

According to GEO
Some sources say that terrorists could be more than 6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Areesh said:


> Attack has written TTP all over it.
> 
> Baloch insurgents are sissies and only rely on hit and run tactics.


agreed 

their pattern is manily ambushes in remote areas or lone vehicles but there can be a departure from this since the move of Bramdagh Gandhi to India and Indian open enforcement of BLA


----------



## pkuser2k12

Another blast heard from inside the hostel after one hour of silence.In total there are 4 blasts heard up till now:Ary News

Update 1:41 am


----------



## Windjammer

Another big explosion is being reported.....


----------



## Khan_21

Areesh said:


> I don't know what is the issue with Quetta? It is 11th largest city by population. It is not even among top 10 in Pakistani cities.
> 
> And despite that we have failed to secure it.
> 
> It is typical behavior of ignorance that we kept with Balochistan since 1947. Same applies to our attitude with Quetta.
> 
> 
> 
> This is no justification. We have failed to secure Quetta.
> 
> Saying that attacks have declined won't hide our failure and neither bring back our dead.



In 2013 we had 3000 casualties .This year its 500 . Its going to go down significantly each year now it cant go to zero all of a sudden .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Samaa is Reporting SSG Commandos are taking Part in the Operation 

2 Explosions


----------



## saiyan0321

24 injured.. 

The one who was undergoing operation has come out of danger. 

According to GEO


----------



## Areesh

Khan_21 said:


> In 2013 we had 3000 casualties .This year its 500 . Its going to go down significantly each year now it cant go to zero all of a sudden .



As I said before. This is no justification.

We have failed yet again. Just accept and let's ask f*ckers ruling biggest province of Pakistan to resign.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Muhammad Omar said:


> No Martyred yet



But neither terrorists sent to hell yet...


----------



## Muhammad Omar

100 Recruits Now Saved in Pak Army's Custody


----------



## Windjammer

The explosion was heard at some distance however no gunfire reported.


----------



## Areesh

*Good News*: More than 100 hostages rescued. Dunya news.


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Spring Onion

the compound is so vast spreading to acres acres of land so we can imagine the situation


----------



## saiyan0321

More than a 100 cadets rescued.


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Areesh said:


> *Good News*: More than 100 hostages rescued. Dunya news.


if u carefully read i already posted about thirty minutes back that cadets rescued

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1 Blast was Suicide Blast .. The Terrorist blew himself


----------



## Irfan Baloch

night vision / thermal imaging being done via helicopter to track any escaping terrorist
the loud explosions are being attributed to suicide bombers blowing themselves up after being encircled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*2 Terrorists are now Officially dead Wajahat Saeed Khan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

2 terrorists killed. 2 still at large... interior minister sarfraz bugti


----------



## Areesh

Spring Onion said:


> if u carefully read i already posted about thirty minutes back that cadets rescued



Whatever. I hope all are rescued and there is no hostage situation.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Spring Onion said:


> if u carefully read i already posted about thirty minutes back that cadets rescued


yes credit goes to you


----------



## Mughal-Prince

4GTejasBVR said:


> You look more like Pakistani than an shirtless Indian. Please don't troll even if U r Indian in these kind of thread.
> 
> Really sad to hear. Hope rats ll be sent to *heaven*



No Heaven!!! Only hell because we blast them so hard so these Mothafucas will cross the heaven and fall in hell.


----------



## The Eagle

Irfan Baloch said:


> I used to travel past that area during my school days.. it is huge and spread over acres.. and there are many places to infiltrate and escape.. people hare reported some explosions and the terrorists are tied up between the hostel buildings and the mess/ canteen area.. there is a suggestion that the terrorists wanted to take hostage but I doubt it and it seems the terrorists will try to round up maximum people and will execute them with firing and blowing themselves up
> 
> the same tried and tested formula it is still unclear if its Baloch insurgents or religious terrorists



Most probably the splinter party from recent clearing ops near Pak-Afghan border that pledged allegiance to TTP/ISIS Afghanistan group however, BLA types mostly ambush in remote areas with hit and run to mountains or through placing IEDs etc to damage but never attempted such in past so pattern suggest as LEJ/TTP with the help of Afghan ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

The compound is said to be spread over 10 Acres, it's pitch dark, but clearance is underway however until daylight, it's impossible to give clearance. reportedly none of the injured are in serious condition.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

2 Terrorists Dead 100 Cadets saved


----------



## Areesh

2 terrorists killed. Room to room fighting as per Wajahat Saeed Khan


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## pkuser2k12




----------



## Spring Onion

Irfan Baloch said:


> yes credit goes to you


i was just reminding him that anger is not the answer sometimes we overlook the bright side .☺

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ISI-1

Unidentified? What absurdity! We know who they are and where they came from. It's just a matter of time. It's so blatantly obvious who the culprits are and an immediate tit for tat response should be given - and I need not clarify at whom that should be directed at. INDIA, I hear you shout? No, no, no...what on earth made you think this?


----------



## Areesh

Spring Onion said:


> i was just reminding him that anger is not the answer sometimes we overlook the bright side .☺



There is no bright side in terror attack like this one. Even if it fails. It just shows we failed once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

ali_raza said:


> View attachment 346095
> look what indians are saying



Do not post their filth here. Already they have pissed me off with their hatred and senselessness. Them and the afghans.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

29 Injured


----------



## Areesh

ali_raza said:


> View attachment 346095
> look what indians are saying



Don't post these filthy scums here.


----------



## iPhone

ali_raza said:


> View attachment 346095
> look what indians are saying


keep this garbage out of here.


----------



## Spring Onion

Irfan Baloch said:


> yes credit goes to you


the information was from sources as at that time it was not on channels. i even posted with a delay because they were being transferred at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Interior minister Baluchistan *



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790656749472714752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790657732504391681

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

According to dawn 200 cadets have been safe in accordance to sarfraz bugti with two terrorists dwad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

200 Cadets now Rescued Samaa News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PATHAN786KING

our commando without night vision glasses ? just question didnt see any army men or commando with night vision glasses


----------



## Areesh

saiyan0321 said:


> According to dawn 200 cadets have been safe in accordance to sarfraz bugti with two terrorists dwad



Brilliant news.


----------



## SHAH07

Good news 
2 terrorist sent to hell


----------



## Windjammer

ARY reporting two scumbags have been sent to hell.

200 cadets rescued.


----------



## saiyan0321

More ambulances are being called.


----------



## SirHatesALot

i heard one militant blew himself up is it true?


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Fingers crossed till the end of ops!I hope we can come out of this with minimal damage both material and human.


----------



## Mrc

PATHAN786KING said:


> our commando without night vision glasses ? just question didnt see any army men or commando with night vision glasses


 they have NVG


----------



## Muhammad Omar

12 injured with gun shots 
13 cause of Blast 

35 total Injured


----------



## saiyan0321

37 injured according to samaa


----------



## Areesh

SirHatesALot said:


> i heard one militant blew himself up is it true?



Apparently yes. Might have been circled by the forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

hospitals in karachi are alert


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790660191385714688


----------



## The Eagle

SSG to be credited for 2 dispatched. 

A remote area, 15 to 20 KM away from city and it is too dark. More rescued.


----------



## Max

Muhammad Omar said:


> 200 Cadets now Rescued Samaa News
> 
> View attachment 346099



so does this mean all hostage are safe now?


----------



## saiyan0321

4 have been taken to the operation theater at civil hospital 

May Allah give them recovery and save their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

42 injured now


----------



## ali_raza

40 injured so far


----------



## Areesh

Max said:


> so does this mean all hostage are safe now?



Not sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Max said:


> so does this mean all hostage are safe now?


they were rescued much before the news channels reported


----------



## Areesh

Spring Onion said:


> they were rescued much before the news channels reported



So all rescued??


----------



## Max

Spring Onion said:


> they were rescued much before the news channels reported



all hostage or most of them?


----------



## ali_raza

list of injured in civil hospital


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790662014699991040

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

Areesh said:


> So all rescued??


yes the hostages while due to second blast probably suicide one there are more injuries than reported


----------



## Areesh

4 terrorists killed as per News One


----------



## Shot-Caller

Areesh said:


> Brilliant news.


Feeling better now? I certainly am. Hoping for recovery of injured and safe rescue of the rest.


----------



## ali_raza

atleast one terrorist is alive.forces trying to catch him


----------



## The Eagle

I.G FC Maj. Gen. Sher Afgan is inside the training center.


----------



## Areesh

Spring Onion said:


> yes the hostages while due to second blast probably suicide one there are more injuries than reported



I hope the injured recuperate soon.



Shot-Caller said:


> Feeling better now? I certainly am. Hoping for recovery of injured and safe rescue of the rest.



Definitely. But we need to work a lot on our attitude in terrorism. 

In Karachi language I can say. Bachat hogayi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ali_raza

khurasani group claimed responsibility


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1 Personal which was injured is now Martyred 

Dunya news


----------



## ali_raza

Areesh said:


> I hope the injured recuperate soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. But we need to work a lot on our attitude in terrorism.
> 
> In Karachi language I can say. Bachat hogayi.


allah ne rakh lia


----------



## Muhammad Omar

RIP soldier


----------



## Areesh

1 injured succumbed to injuries. RIP


----------



## saiyan0321

One personal has succumbed to his injury. He has received martyrdom .. Mat Allah grant him the highest of place in jannat. 

Unbearable loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

ali_raza said:


> khurasani group claimed responsibility



This Khurasani rat should be sent to hell ASAP. This mofo has already lived beyond his auqat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Janjua

Allah the most mercifully the most beneficent have mercy on this nation mate


----------



## Areesh

Operation in last stages: 92 News


----------



## Spring Onion

Muhammad Omar said:


> 1 Personal which was injured is now Martyred
> 
> Dunya news


sources said about an houre ago that there are news of three


----------



## saiyan0321

Samaa reporting 4 terrorists killed with operation at its last stage. Sher afghan IG FC is present there.


----------



## pkuser2k12

*According to Capital News:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max

ali_raza said:


> khurasani group claimed responsibility



only if we have guts like Turks and bomb shit out of them like they do in syria against PKK..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Max said:


> only if we have guts like Turks and bomb shit out of them like they do in syria against PKK..



Exactly This Umar Khalid Gandu has lived far too long.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

250 Cadets now saved 

49 Injured 
2 terrorist killed 
1 Personal Martyred


----------



## saiyan0321

According to samaa two police have been martyred during exchange of firing with terrorist.


----------



## Farah Sohail

ARY says 28 injured? While other channels saying 40.. I hope its 28


----------



## Max

ina'lillahi'wa'ina'ilayhi'raj'ion.


----------



## Areesh

4 terrorists killed as per many channels.


----------



## saiyan0321

4 terrorist rats have been sent to the depths of hell where they will burn for eternity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Areesh said:


> Exactly This Umar Khalid Gandu has lived far too long.



Been saying it for the longest time. Afghanistan has been used for anti-Pakistan activity for decades now.


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Been saying it for the longest time. Afghanistan has been used for anti-Pakistan activity for decades now.



We would extend another 6 months stay for Afghan refugees who live in and around Quetta after this attack

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skyliner

GEO: one injured personal in critical condition


----------



## In arduis fidelis

ISIS Khusrani branch should be given some special deliveries tonight inside afghanistan.Will put some sense into their thick skulls that this is not Iraq or Syria!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Rafay Jamil said:


> ISIS Khusrani branch should be given some special deliveries tonight inside afghanistan.Will put some sense into their thick skulls that this is not Iraq or Syria!



don't have to announce it ... but action should be taken

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

90% area of the police center cleared.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

90% operation now done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

saiyan0321 said:


> 4 terrorist rats have been sent to the depths of hell where they will burn for eternity.


one of the terrorists shot himself by putting gun in his mouth and blew his face away to avoid identification
two were shot dead by the security forces and two blew themselves up when they were cornered and couldnt escape

but media is announcing 4 killed terrorists only

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saiyan0321

Irfan Baloch said:


> one of the terrorists shot himself by putting gun in his mouth and blew his face away to avoid identification
> two were shot dead by the security forces and two blew themselves up when they were cornered and couldnt escape
> 
> but media is announcing 4 killed terrorists only



5 then. 

I think soon they will update. @Spring Onion also updated us before any media outlet came forward.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

2 Police personals are now martyred


----------



## Farah Sohail

Irfan Baloch said:


> one of the terrorists shot himself by putting gun in his mouth and blew his face away to avoid identification
> two were shot dead by the security forces and two blew themselves up when they were cornered and couldnt escape
> 
> but media is announcing 4 killed terrorists only



Hope some rat is captured alive too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Is the same group behind this that was behind APS attack and other attacks?

We seriously need to crush these b@stards from top to bottom!

God job to our forces who handled this operation in such a professional manner, Mashallah


----------



## Skyliner

-2 floors of the building have been cleared.
-Search and rescue on 3rd floor is underway.
-A dead terrorist have a live jacket on him, forces will move to the next floor after defusing it.


----------



## pkuser2k12




----------



## saiyan0321

AUz said:


> Is the same group behind this that was behind APS attack and other attacks?
> 
> We seriously need to crush these b@stards from top to bottom!
> 
> God job to our forces who handled this operation in such a professional manner, Mashallah




Khurasani group it seems has claimed responsibility so TTP and ISIS elements.


----------



## Areesh

Baluchistan needs our more attention: Wajahat Saeed Khan

Agreed with him. Need to send best bureaucrats, police officers and security personnel to Baluchistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

saiyan0321 said:


> 5 then.
> 
> I think soon they will update. @Spring Onion also updated us before any media outlet came forward.



Initially 5 to 6 were reported that breached the parameters from back side wall of centre so most probably were 5 and wait for the last area to be cleared. Escape is not possible as the area is well sealed since OP begun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

The Eagle said:


> Initially 5 to 6 were reported that breached the parameters from back side wall of centre so most probably were 5 and wait for the last area to be cleared. Escape is not possible as the area is well sealed since OP begun.



Good.. I know its impossible but hopefully we can capture one alive. These filthy rats will die before they are captured.


----------



## The Diplomat

What are the total casualties?


----------



## The Eagle

saiyan0321 said:


> Good.. I know its impossible but hopefully we can capture one alive. These filthy rats will die before they are captured.



They are always on suicide mission so capturing alive has less chances however, there are tracks to follow and hopefully, the local support will be pinned down soon and can tell us much more things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Utter silence at the center..



Lahore_PAF said:


> What are the total casualties?



Various media reports. 

2 personal have received martyrdom. 

According to samaa

75 injured. 

According to GEO

35 Injured. 

According to AAJ 63 injured.. 

50+ injuries it would be. 

7 in operation theater as they are under previous injuries.

According to samaa SSP operation has said that hostel training center cleared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skyliner

*GOOD NEWS : Police cadets hostel is declared clear.*
Shukar Allah ka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

guys guys .. please give credit to SSG , Police Commandos .. the Operation I wont call it a success but not a failure, the Dead count is low, but injuries are there .. when we say that Pakistan SSG is among the best when it comes to Hostage and Anti-terrorist Operation , this Operation is the Prove ..

RIP for fallen Soldier , and May Allah give quick Recovery for Injured .. I hope tomorrow morning we scrambled some jets and bomb some targets in Afghanistan ..

and for this Khurrasani guy, I will beat the holy hell out of him if I get him..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Geo and samaa reporting that 88 and 83 injured respectively. One in serious condition. 

May Allah give them quick recovery.


----------



## The Diplomat

Skyliner said:


> *GOOD NEWS : Police cadets hostel is declared clear.*
> Shukar Allah ka


Allah ka 100 100 shukar hai, the police should learn from this attack to prevent future attacks from happning.


----------



## PakShaheen79

Listen to Wajahat on Duniya. He is telling that these cadets were supposed to leave after passing out but they were called back by a senior police officer and now security institutions are considering this as a possible reason behind this attack. This is really serious.


----------



## mingle

Modi is back to save his Yaar .


----------



## pkuser2k12




----------



## saiyan0321

Sarfraz bugti saying that all those in the trauma center undergoing operation are no longer in danger. 

Secretary health of Baluchistan saying that we are well equipped to handle the situation.


----------



## The Diplomat

*LIVE: * http://dunyanews.tv/newsite/live_stream/new1_live_tv.php


----------



## Moonlight

Area is cleared???? Can anyone tell me?


----------



## Asimzranger

Allah ka shukar hai that building is cleared from evil terrorists.

May martyrs receive high place in heaven & May all injured persons get speedy recovery through Allah grace.


----------



## The Sandman

Moonlight said:


> Area is cleared???? Can anyone tell me?


4 dead no info on the 5th terrorist yet
http://hamariweb.com/pakistan-tv-channels/ary_one_world.aspx
Only 1 is shaheed and 70 injured Shukar AlhamdulillAh there are not too many casualties good work by PA boys.


----------



## The Diplomat

Moonlight said:


> Area is cleared???? Can anyone tell me?


In final stages of operation.


----------



## iPhone

Areesh said:


> Baluchistan needs our more attention: Wajahat Saeed Khan
> 
> Agreed with him. Need to send best bureaucrats, police officers and security personnel to Baluchistan.


so they can be picked off as easy targets by the insurgents??


----------



## Emmie

70 plus injured
250 plus recruits recovered safely
1 Jawan embraced martyrdom
4 terrorists sent to hell
85% area declared clear, remaining being cleared.


----------



## Signalian

Its easier to target and kill under training cadets rather than targeting seasoned and trained security forces.


----------



## Emmie

Moonlight said:


> Area is cleared???? Can anyone tell me?


 
85% area has been declared clear.


----------



## Moonlight

The Sandman said:


> 4 dead no info on the 5th terrorist yet
> http://hamariweb.com/pakistan-tv-channels/ary_one_world.aspx
> Only 1 is shaheed and 70 injured Shukar AlhamdulillAh there are not too many casualties good work by PA boys.



Alhumdulillah. Torture him to death. 



Lahore_PAF said:


> In final stages of operation.


Thanks.


----------



## Emmie

Khurassani sissy needs to be taken down ASAP.


----------



## iPhone

it's a relief the terrorists weren't able to pull off another APS.


----------



## The Sandman

Moonlight said:


> Alhumdulillah. Torture him to death.


I really hope they capture him alive.


----------



## shhh

Irfan Baloch said:


> one of the terrorists shot himself by putting gun in his mouth and blew his face away to avoid identification
> two were shot dead by the security forces and two blew themselves up when they were cornered and couldnt escape
> 
> but media is announcing 4 killed terrorists only



blew his face off to avoid identification?
WHAT THE FREAKING F*CK ?


----------



## Moonlight

Emmie said:


> Khurassani sissy needs to be taken down ASAP.



Isn't it the group playing dirty games in Syria?



Emmie said:


> Khurassani sissy needs to be taken down ASAP.



Isn't it the group playing dirty games in Syria? 



The Sandman said:


> I really hope they capture him alive.



Let's hope and find out who the BC has sponsored it.


----------



## The Sandman

Moonlight said:


> Let's hope and find out who the BC has sponsored it.


I guess this isn't a secret these types of attacks were expected.


----------



## Emmie

Moonlight said:


> Isn't it the group playing dirty games in Syria?


It's one of the factions of TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

No conspiracy but why whenever IK calls for a dharna and massive people are ready to come out, we see similar attacks. 
It's becoming a pattern now.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Areesh said:


> 90% area of the police center cleared.


70 cadets are reported to be injured some are in critical condition
one security personnel from response forces has died so far


apparently search operation is under way looking for any remaining attackers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Irfan Baloch said:


> 70 cadets are reported to be injured some are in critical condition
> one security personnel from response forces has died so far
> 
> 
> apparently search operation is under way looking for any remaining attackers



What is the nature of injuries?


----------



## Moonlight

The Sandman said:


> I guess this isn't a secret these types of attacks were expected.



I see. I see.


----------



## Moonlight

So 3 army personnels are injuried too?


----------



## saiyan0321

Emmie said:


> What is the nature of injuries?



According to Baluchistan minister of health they are not in danger. 7 were undergoing operation but he stated that they are out of danger. 

Doctors have reported same. 

Hopefully there are no more losses and ALLAH grants them a quick recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Moonlight said:


> No conspiracy but why whenever IK calls for a dharna and massive people are ready to come out, we see similar attacks.
> It's becoming a pattern now.


yea and the Indians also start firing along the borders..
just a happy coincidence for Nawaz Sherif

as you said No conspiracy

just a comforting turn of events.. it has nothing to do with ASWJ or LeJ being the political supporters of Nawaz League in Punjab or Modi and his Indian Businessmen being close friends of Nawaz Sherif and his children. 

just very convenient .. now the moral police will say Imran should have shame and stop playing in the hands of "hidden" force. (the hidden force is protecting CPEC and fighting terrorists)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

Suicide jackets have been defused.


----------



## Blue Marlin

Shaheer ul haq said:


> blew his face off to avoid identification?
> WHAT THE FREAKING F*CK ?


that it self is a big give away to who they are.

im happy the attack is nearly over, im puzzled though, weren't they armed guards and since its a training centre wont they be a lot of guns to e used against such attackers.

i read after the school attack teachers were now armed but what about this place?


----------



## Moonlight

@Irfan Baloch sir can you confirm this?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Emmie said:


> What is the nature of injuries?


due to sporadic firing .. shot wounds and shrapnel obviously.

there were at least 2 suicide explosions so the fatalities will increase among the injured

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Ary news reporting that 90 injured amongst whom are 6 which are undergoing operation and are critical.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

chanakya84 said:


> RIP to the dead and speedy recovery to the injured.
> 
> However the ironic difference between Pakistan and India is that while indians pray for the lives of the Pakistanis, same Pakistanis would be cheering with joy, distributing sweets if it would have been Indian police camp.


The first reply on an indian forum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Some Indians are really confuse on their forums and news sites for some it's a "false flag" and for some it's Balochistan "Fighting" back and for some it's a terrorist attack.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Farah Sohail said:


> Hope some rat is captured alive too


guys are looking for remaining terrorist there maybe one or more

the helicopter is searching the surrounding area using night vision and thermal imaging. hopefully he is cornered and captured alive

but the terrorists kill themselves but miracles can happen capturing him alive will give valuable information


----------



## Moonlight

Irfan Baloch said:


> yea and the Indians also start firing along the borders..
> just a happy coincidence for Nawaz Sherif
> 
> as you said No conspiracy
> 
> just a comforting turn of events.. it has nothing to do with ASWJ or LeJ being the political supporters of Nawaz League in Punjab or Modi and his Indian Businessmen being close friends of Nawaz Sherif and his children.
> 
> just very convenient .. now the moral police will say Imran should have shame and stop playing in the hands of "hidden" force. (the hidden force is protecting CPEC and fighting terrorists)



You might find it a harsh question then, 
Why PA don't teach a lesson to PMLN? When it comes to MQM they take instant actions. Ps: no fan/supporter of MQM. But this question is raised then. 
How many more such events we have to face? 
Our PM can do anything.....anything to remain in power. 
If this is true then APS attack took place when momentum of IK's dharna was getting stronger. Nai?


----------



## The Sandman

Irfan Baloch said:


> guys are looking for remaining terrorist there maybe one or more
> 
> the helicopter is searching the surrounding area using night vision and thermal imaging. hopefully he is cornered and captured alive
> 
> but the terrorists kill themselves but miracles can happen capturing him alive will give valuable information


I really hope they capture him alive.


----------



## saiyan0321

Samaa news reporting that injured are 103 ..


----------



## Moonlight

The Sandman said:


> Some Indians are really confuse on their forums and news sites for some it's a "false flag" and for some it's Balochistan "Fighting" back and for some it's a terrorist attack.



What the fish. This is why I say neighbors and enemies should not be cheap.


----------



## saiyan0321

The Sandman said:


> Some Indians are really confuse on their forums and news sites for some it's a "false flag" and for some it's Balochistan "Fighting" back and for some it's a terrorist attack.



Forget them. The filth I saw them posting on social media that I don't want to see nor hear from them .. Pissed me off. 

15 in operation theater according to samaa. Pray for them. May Allah grant them a quick recovery.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Two recruits succumbed to injuries -- ARY


----------



## saiyan0321

The situation will become clear in a few hours. Right now its just too confusing.


----------



## The Sandman

90 injured 


saiyan0321 said:


> The situation will become clear in a few hours. Right now its just too confusing.


Yea too many reports coming in someone's saying it's 100 some says it's 90 or 70


----------



## Moonlight

This is going viral on twitter.


----------



## The Diplomat

*DUNIA NEWS LIVE:* 3 bombers have been killed, almost all buildings have been cleared by light commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Civil hospital has 71

Bolan medical complex has 25 

Injured according to samaa

15 are in critical condition and 8 have been martyred. 

Sad. Very sad.


----------



## YeBeWarned

I heard that Snipers take the Shot ... to kill those Suicide bombers ? can anyone confirm it ?

ARY reporting 4 Martyred ..


----------



## The Diplomat

saiyan0321 said:


> Civil hospital has 71
> 
> Bolan medical complex has 25
> 
> Injured according to samaa
> 
> 15 are in critical condition and 8 have been martyred.
> 
> Sad. Very sad.


8? no? Please no.
It's 3?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Total 4 shaheed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Lahore_PAF said:


> 8? no? Please no.
> It's 3?



Its according to samaa and Ary

4 received martyrdom during an exchange with terrorists. 

Wait for the dust to settle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Diplomat

The Sandman said:


> Total 4 shaheed


Real number unknown, all news channels reporting different numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

The Sandman said:


> Total 4 shaheed



Cadets? Sad very sad.


----------



## saiyan0321

According to samaa unofficially operation has finished but no announcement yet


----------



## The Diplomat

*BREAKING: *
The police academy has been a target before in the past. A bomb went of once which injured many.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

2 shaheed


----------



## PakShaheen79

3 Martyred , 109 Injured. Source Duniya News


----------



## The Diplomat

PakShaheen79 said:


> 3 Martyred , 109 Injured. Source Duniya News


People claiming number of people martyred has increased.



Lahore_PAF said:


> People claiming number of people martyred has increased.


Duniya news now claiming 5 civilizations and armed forces members killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The first reply on an indian forum
> 
> View attachment 346108


what you expect from low lifes ? when they have homicidal maniacs as security advisers who threaten terror attacks on neighbouring countries then that disease catches on the web community.. remember that Indians are very impressionable when it comes to their right winger warmongering and Pakistan hating

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Geo reporting 106 Injured with 4 having received martyrdom.

Sarfraz bugti to do a media conference soon. This will clarify some things.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

lastofthepatriots said:


> The Indians will eat shit after this.


it is their choice what they eat.. we must make the attackers inside Pakistan choke on their own blood first

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakShaheen79

20 Cadets lost lives. Inna Lillah hi Wa Inna Alihe Rajioon.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Irfan Baloch said:


> what you expect from low lifes ? when they have homicidal maniacs as security advisers who threaten terror attacks on neighbouring countries then that disease catches on the web community.. remember that Indians are very impressionable when it comes to their right winger warmongering and Pakistan hating



Instead of being neutral with the Indian folks on this site, why don't you come out and be honest?

The Indians want our blood, and in response we should give them a war of attrition. I don't care how many sweets you exchanged with the bastards over the LOC.

I'm not a war monger but obviously they don't have any good intentions towards Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

chanakya84 said:


> Going by the Pakistani logic its ok if the forces are being killed. If they are not civilians, its ok to kill them. After all security forces are not humans, do not have a mother or family who looks upon the



People who celebrate get infractions and bans.. unless c.nts on indian forums who masterbate over deaths in Pakistan and are supported by other cunts .. who ironically also post here.. for example @Bornubus cunt..

This is just an example:











I can post a million posts from indian sewer forums where you come from.



> Thank god we Indians are not as morally bankrupt as Pakistanis and we stand and deplore the attack on any human (which include muslims also including those who think they are way above normal human being muslim).



You are the most pathetic people on the planet... one only has to visit your forums and even on PDF to see it.. you cant take the high moral stuff.. no sunny.. you cant..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Moonlight

12 jawans got martyred?????


----------



## Zarvan

12 Policeman martyred and around 100 injured. Until we take war inside India they won't stop



Moonlight said:


> 12 jawans got martyred?????


Sadly yes. May ALLAH bless them


----------



## Moonlight

Ok now to hell with table talk. Pakistan needs to hit them back. Rather slow poisoned death why not one time answering them back in same language?


----------



## saiyan0321

Geo reporting 5 have been martyred.


----------



## Moonlight

Zarvan said:


> 12 Policeman martyred and around 100 injured. Until we take war inside India they won't stop
> 
> 
> Sadly yes. May ALLAH bless them



Amen.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> what you expect from low lifes ? when they have homicidal maniacs as security advisers who threaten terror attacks on neighbouring countries then that disease catches on the web community.. remember that Indians are very impressionable when it comes to their right winger warmongering and Pakistan hating



What more can one expect from these scumbags...

Here is another post by a shitstain mod and @Bornubus cunt (also present here) from that forum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shhh

Blue Marlin said:


> that it self is a big give away to who they are.
> 
> im happy the attack is nearly over, im puzzled though, weren't they armed guards and since its a training centre wont they be a lot of guns to e used against such attackers.
> 
> i read after the school attack teachers were now armed but what about this place?



You need to read Pakistan Police 101 course.
There is a reason we have pathetic ranking in police and our crime is so damn high.
Our police is absolutely corrupt and pathetic and unprofessional and useless meat bags.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Samaa reporting 9 martyred whilst aaj reporting 20


----------



## raja hindustani

Has anymore information come out? Why is everyone blaming India here.


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What more can one expect from these scumbags...
> 
> Here is another post by a shitstain mod of that forum
> 
> View attachment 346114


If you feel so strongly about it, then why visit that forum in the first place?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

chanakya84 said:


> It can be a false flag by Pakistani army to further suppress innocent Balochies and to have a free hand against them.



You are misunderstanding Pakistan army with Indian army.
PA is professional unlike IA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

Ary also reporting that 20 recruits have been martyred. Unofficial word apparently.


----------



## YeBeWarned

just saw on ARY 20 Martyred .. Sources Unconfirmed . 90 injured


----------



## Zarvan

Why on earth Elite Commandos were not protecting this building ????


----------



## The Diplomat

saiyan0321 said:


> Geo reporting 5 have been martyred.


Wajat Saeed saying 20 martyred

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Irfan Baloch you poor opressed "balochies" aka cheeese..



That Poor Baluchi and others like him can handle 10 Indians in their breakfast haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Zarvan said:


> Until we take war inside India they won't stop



The loop holes in own system need attention. Baluchistan needs attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Moonlight said:


> You are misunderstanding Pakistan army with Indian army.
> PA is professional unlike IA



sssshhh quiet .. hes gonna shows his aukat really soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Lahore_PAF said:


> Wajat Saeed saying 20 martyred



Inalilah wina ilah rijoon. Very sad.


----------



## The Diplomat

Bugti interviewing live on Dunya now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

raja hindustani said:


> Has anymore information come out? Why is everyone blaming India here.
> 
> If you feel so strongly about it, then why visit that forum in the first place?



Who said i visit that shithole? long time back i did some surgical strikes in the same language you lowlifes understand.. spanked alot of curry behinds..


What about you? arent you also from the shythole?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Lahore_PAF said:


> Bugti interviewing live on Dunya now!



Please keep updating what he says. I will get home within 15 mins and till then I need to know what he says. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Lahore_PAF said:


> Wajat Saeed saying 20 martyred



Ary and aaj reporting the same. About 18 were killed by terrorists in the hostel. 

Inna lilahe wa inna elahi rajeon.



Lahore_PAF said:


> Bugti interviewing live on Dunya now!



Plz post updates.. Light gone.


----------



## YeBeWarned

20+ martyred , 5 injured critical .. CM Baluchistan


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


> 12 Policeman martyred and around 100 injured. Until we take war inside India they won't stop
> 
> 
> Sadly yes. May ALLAH bless them





Moonlight said:


> Ok now to hell with table talk. Pakistan needs to hit them back. Rather slow poisoned death why not one time answering them back in same language?



No please dont say things you cant do yourself

Indians may be pulling the strings via Afghanistan .. but we are facing an insurgency and global terrorism of Islamic terrorists as well. we cant nab a burka Mullah in Islamabad or the terrorists in Southern Punjab and then we talk about striking India and Afghanistan..? it doesn't make any sense. 
make an example of these terrorists and their apologists among us so ruthlessly that our young boys loose the appetite for violence against state and its citizens

then only you can defeat Indians in their conspiracies when you have internal control.. then use diplomacy and black ops in Afghanistan to disrupt whatever anti Pakistan camps are setup or let our local friendlies there to do the job themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

@DESERT FIGHTER should I reply back or ignore idiots from across the border?


----------



## Signalian

FC arrived first, ATF and LCB arrived next.

There is no Elite force or SSU in Baluchistan. No SWAT Police force in Baluchistan. Thats the first problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Moonlight said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER should I reply back or ignore idiots from across the border?



leave that to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

IG FC confirms that terrorists were getting instructions from Afghanistan when the communications between them was intercepted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

saiyan0321 said:


> Ary also reporting that 20 recruits have been martyred. Unofficial word apparently.


it was evident since there were two suicide blasts and the attackers managed to fire at recruits while they were in their hostels and canteen .. I was not expecting the low injury and single death number to stay low

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Attackers came from Afghanistan. 20+ have been martyred.. 2 terrorist blew themselves... 

We must secure the border while creating greater security in Baluchistan. Increase the number of FC and police and equip them with top of the notch equipment. 

We don't need 700 dolphin force but we sure could use 1000 swat forces in quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

The attackers are from Lashkar e jhangvi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Sarge said:


> IG FC confirms that terrorists were getting instructions from Afghanistan when the communications between them was intercepted.


Afghan sims work inside Pakistan.. that shouldnt happen for a start. other than that.. if such communications are captured then they need to be shared with media for a change.. 

even if they are shared with Afghans they will deny it. such allegations are not good enough unless they are the level of RAW terrorist we captured .. .. that too hasnt been cashed properly.. Indians on the other hand capture our Innocent pigeons and rant across the globe against us as a proof of terrorism



Sarge said:


> The attackers are from Lashkar e jhangvi


they had to be.. they had been threatening attacks after the police operations against them due to their terrorism against our Hazara community

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Sarge said:


> FC arrived first, ATF and LCB arrived next.
> 
> There is no Elite force or SSU in Baluchistan. No SWAT Police force in Baluchistan. Thats the first problem.


yea check out Wajahat's program on Punjab police force 

Punjab police commandos are used even in Karachi and no other Provence has as good dedicated commando force like Punjab



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> they look good fried..
> 
> View attachment 346116


this Son of a bitch killed over 100 people himself .. killed people included ordinary citizens , lawyers, policemen commissioners , professors etc 

his death must have been slow and painful since he was shot in the belly. I felt nothing for him .. as much as I wont feel a thing when I will see the corpse of Fazlullah etc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

Irfan Baloch said:


> No please dont say things you cant do yourself
> 
> Indians may be pulling the strings via Afghanistan .. but we are facing an insurgency and global terrorism of Islamic terrorists as well. we cant nab a burka Mullah in Islamabad or the terrorists in Southern Punjab and then we talk about striking India and Afghanistan..? it doesn't make any sense.
> make an example of these terrorists and their apologists among us so ruthlessly that our young boys loose the appetite for violence against state and its citizens
> 
> then only you can defeat Indians in their conspiracies when you have internal control.. then use diplomacy and black ops in Afghanistan to disrupt whatever anti Pakistan camps are setup or let our local friendlies there to do the job themselves



You are right. Sadly, for internal control we need a pro-Pakistan government. And our PM doesn't care about Pakistan and his only concern is to make money from this country.
Not army is responsible for everything. They are doing whatever they can to secure the borders. What about the within the borders? NAP is not being executed because PM ain't care about people.
We know the problem but how we are gonna tackle this down? I see nawaz ruling us for next few years as well.
Both intuitions need to work together.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

These dumb idiots will never understand the fabric that makes a Pakistani.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> yea check out Wajahat's program on Punjab police force
> 
> Punjab police commandos are used even in Karachi and no other Provence has as good dedicated commando force like Punjab



Thats BS..

Panjab Elite is only used as protocal by panjab politicians... something Elite force cops themselves complain about...

Karachi has SSU (Probably the most advanced police commando unit in the country -- apart from ATS Islamabad)...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thats BS..
> 
> Panjab Elite is only used as protocal by panjab politicians... something Elite force cops themselves complain about...
> 
> Karachi has SSU (Probably the most advanced police commando unit in the country -- apart from ATS Islamabad)...


hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

yes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tamilnadu

RIP to the dead and speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Signalian

IG FC is contended that ops finished in 3 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Sarge said:


> The attackers are from Lashkar e jhangvi


Controlled from Afghanistan as per IG FC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Irfan Baloch said:


> *so ruthlessly that our young boys loose the appetite for violence against state and its citizens*



Irfan, no matter how ruthless you become---if the state is unjust, unequal, and composed of few rich feudals absolutely crushing and exploiting the masses in a digital age where local injustices do not remain local and everyone feels powerless, humiliated, insecure----you can not stop the youth from engaging in violence and not feeling for the state they live in.

Most fundamental variable in regards to absense of violence is justice--criminal, property, institutional, and economic justice for average citizen. We have none of that.

Hopefully our LEAs and Army annihilate the bastards involved in this attack and clean up the mess once for all--but we, as Pakistanis, need to not lose sight of the bigger picture. Our "state" (not Pakistan) isn't worth living for, isn't worth dying for, isn't worth looking upto...Once you change that, or atleast make improvements in this regard, things will start to fall in line automatically.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Irfan Baloch said:


> Afghan sims work inside Pakistan.. that shouldnt happen for a start. other than that.. if such communications are captured then they need to be shared with media for a change..
> 
> even if they are shared with Afghans they will deny it. such allegations are not good enough unless they are the level of RAW terrorist we captured .. .. that too hasnt been cashed properly.. Indians on the other hand capture our Innocent pigeons and rant across the globe against us as a proof of terrorism
> 
> 
> they had to be.. they had been threatening attacks after the police operations against them due to their terrorism against our Hazara community



I am not supporter of LeJ, but it was definitely not LeJ. They don't have the training or sophistication.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

29+ security forces martyred.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> yes



Panjab police regulars alhough are used by other provinces for the capacity to be total dickwads ... with the "chitttaaar" and all...

Elite has been turned into glorified security guards..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Moonlight said:


> Inalilah wina ilah *rijoon*. Very sad.







Paindu!


----------



## Signalian

106 cadets wounded and in hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

lastofthepatriots said:


> I am not supporter of LeJ, but it was definitely not LeJ. They don't have the training or sophistication.


oh boy you are so much out of date

they are part of TTP.. they change names as Al Qaeda, Sajna group or LeJ as they see fit.. they are exceptionally trained and motivated and are notoriously called Punjabi taliban.. 

unlike Baloch insurgents .. these guys use frontal assaults against Pakistani forces and give a tough fight. yes they have gained notoriety by killing shias but due to war on terror chaos and Sawati taliban uprising they enhanced themselves
my own cousin was in sipah sahabah believed in killing shias and had a booklet which advocated violence against shia community .. he was spent much of his youth in Afghanistan and in jails.. he was last known to had gone to Karachi.. his family has disowned him.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Awi

Moonlight said:


> Ok now to hell with table talk. Pakistan needs to hit them back. Rather slow poisoned death why not one time answering them back in same language?



Do you think it's Hindus blowing themselves up? it's Hindus entering our secure places while knowing that they will be killed if they don't kill their selves? Nops it's our people, either from across the western border or from our side of that border? they are Muslims thinking they will go to heaven afterwards. Yes it's now Indians just like how CIA used to manipulate these people for war against USSR. What we need first and foremost is to take out those elements who are preparing these kids to attack their own security agencies. and then a very sophisticated next level proxy war in the country of their financiers. Just so you know, with every suicide bomber killing so many innocent people, we are not just loosing those precious lives but also an individual who can go to the lengths of giving his life for a cause (suicide bomber), just imagine what that individual can achieve if directed properly for the right cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sady

I think the terrorists baited security forces, I don't think the recruits were the target, they were waiting for the responding teams.
Laskar e Jhangavi Al Alami or Asian Tigers head were killed year back, I wonder how it re organised.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Irfan Baloch said:


> oh boy you are so much out of date
> 
> they are part of TTP.. they change names as Al Qaeda, Sajna group or LeJ as they see fit.. they are exceptionally trained and motivated and are notoriously called Punjabi taliban..
> 
> unlike Baloch insurgents .. these guys use frontal assaults against Pakistani forces and give a tough fight. yes they have gained notoriety by killing shias but due to war on terror chaos and Sawati taliban uprising they enhanced themselves
> my own cousin was in sipah sahabah believed in killing shias and had a booklet which advocated violence against shia community .. he was spent much of his youth in Afghanistan and in jails.. he was last known to had gone to Karachi.. his family has disowned him.



My apologies. I guess things have really changed since the 90's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Areesh said:


> Police training center is *not *a soft target.
> 
> Our traditional ignorance and careless attitude might have made it a soft target.




Why they have not night guards, and alarming posts, patrols, why everyone hast to sleep of this cadets, in my training time one of us had always a gun and inside a security Duty, it was called Soldiers post of guard duty ! Strange culture !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Reminds me of the Drama "DHUWAN", a group of dedicated friends conducting operations on directions from islamabad.
Even that drama showed loop holes in security and police short comings in Baluchistan.

Police In Baluchistan needs attention

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

lastofthepatriots said:


> I am not supporter of LeJ, but it was definitely not LeJ. They don't have the training or sophistication.


by the way IGFC is indeed blaming Lashker Jhangvi Alami same guys who abducted and executed Colonel Imam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> Why they have not night guards, and alarming posts, patrols, why everyone hast to sleep of this cadets, in my training time one of us had always a gun and inside a security Duty, it was called Soldiers post of guard duty ! Strange culture !



the guard on watch tower stopped the 3 idiots at the gate. They martyred him and moved in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

30 Martyred as per ARY ... still unconfirmed but a very sad news , killing those young cadets , unarmed .. What a brave act huh ? Fcuking a-holes


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Irfan Baloch said:


> by the way GoC is indeed blaming Lashker Jhangvi Alami same guys who abducted and executed Colonel Imam



Asian Tigers?

I want every one of their heads cut off for Col Imam. I want every one of them to be blindfolded and shot in the head. I'm very serious, Irfan bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

sady said:


> I think the terrorists baited security forces, I don't think the recruits were the target, they were waiting for the responding teams.
> Laskar e Jhangavi Al Alami or Asian Tigers head were killed year back, I wonder how it re organised.



Its easier to kill under training cadets in hordes, like school children in a class room or sitting in canteen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

lastofthepatriots said:


> My apologies. I guess things have really changed since the 90's.



The world has changed...

All of this boils down to one thing which is securing the border of afghanistan. Every inch must he watched and fences and check posts must be erected and tripled. No amount is too much amount. We don't do this and we won't corner these terrorists as they get training and equipment in Afghanistan and then cross that 2210km border from weaker points and then target us.

We also need a swatesque force for Quetta. Lahore has a dolphin force riding on bikes curring chalans along with wardens. I say take that money and create an awesome quick response force.

Mission one should be lal masjid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

lastofthepatriots said:


> I am not supporter of LeJ, but it was definitely not LeJ. They don't have the training or sophistication.



I agree with you, but this was stated by IG FC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

According to IG. The terrorists reached the facility and martyred the man at watch tower and then entered.


----------



## Inception-06

Sarge said:


> the guard on watch tower stopped the 3 idiots at the gate. They martyred him and moved in.



A selam, we had always Gate Guards manned by 6 cadets and Officers, 6 patrol guards manned by cadets and a Officer and inside building guards manned by 2 cadets. So every night they changed the guards via a rotation with other cadets and staff, its a simple, cheap and effective system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

Rip to the dead, this is a very sophisticated attack, why is security so lax at these kind of training centres.


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> A selam, we had had always Gate Guards manned by 6 cadets and Officers, 6 patrol guards manned by cadets and a Officer and inside building guards manned by 2 cadets. So every night they changed the guards via a rotation with other cadets and staff, its a simple, cheap and effective system.



I agree, a better security at premises is required.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

According to samaa 36 have been martyred. 33 at civil hospital and 3 at bolan


----------



## Moonlight

36 martyred.


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Why on earth Elite Commandos were not protecting this building ????



Are you crazy ? What logic is that ? Protecting building by elite forces is a waste, they could just do that by their own staff, patrol guards by cadets, watch tower and Gate guards by cadets, inside the building guards by cadets...read my previous posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

lastofthepatriots said:


> Asian Tigers?
> 
> I want every one of their heads cut off for Col Imam. I want every one of them to be blindfolded and shot in the head. I'm very serious, Irfan bhai.


so called Asian tigers who were never heard again actually abducted Khalid Khawaja... his executed was not video taped

Col imam was abducted and made to video tape a "confession"

my belief is that Asian tigers was our ISI guys who killed Khalid Khawajja as a revenge for col Imam (just a hunch)

actually Khalid Khawaja convinced Col Imam to join him to go and talk to TTP leadership in order to convince them to lay down arms .. Khalid Khawaja was Osama follower and praised TTP .. his funeral was offered by Molana Lal Masjid Aunty Abdul Aziz 

the TTP leadership is volatile and psychotic they just executed the guy and didnt honour their word and killed the guy who came for negotiations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saiyan0321

With 117 injured. According to samaa.


----------



## Skyliner

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What more can one expect from these scumbags...
> 
> Here is another post by a shitstain mod and @Bornubus cunt (also present here) from that forum
> View attachment 346115


@Irfan Baloch 
If it's the same fu*ker
I Demand Mods to ban this son of a bitch @Bornubus immediately permanently.

These kinds are the lowest and cheapest I have ever seen. IMO who don't respect Dead, have no right to be called humans.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

Sarge said:


> The loop holes in own system need attention. Baluchistan needs attention.



It seems like that this Base Commander has not study the "ABC" of Base defence and the History of Military/police base terror attacks in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sady

Sarge said:


> Its easier to kill under training cadets in hordes, like school children in a class room or sitting in canteen.


True. However the briefing by IG FC gives an impression they were hiding on the ingress point waiting to blow. It depends what were the objectives of terrorists. If it were TTP ruthless killing to create terror is the objective some more staunch ideological organisations specially Laskar e Jhangavi like killing in service high value targets rather than scores of relatively softer targets. I fear for the day when the terrorists will gain sophistication to plan 2, 3 tier attacks for which we still do not have answer. Our whole security rests on one layer of watch towers parameter security, you breach that and run amock. There should be a concept of QRF in every institute and atleast 2,3 layers of security plus personal arm for every cadet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

Irfan Baloch said:


> oh boy you are so much out of date
> 
> they are part of TTP.. they change names as Al Qaeda, Sajna group or LeJ as they see fit.. they are exceptionally trained and motivated and are notoriously called Punjabi taliban..
> 
> unlike Baloch insurgents .. these guys use frontal assaults against Pakistani forces and give a tough fight. yes they have gained notoriety by killing shias but due to war on terror chaos and Sawati taliban uprising they enhanced themselves
> my own cousin was in sipah sahabah believed in killing shias and had a booklet which advocated violence against shia community .. he was spent much of his youth in Afghanistan and in jails.. he was last known to had gone to Karachi.. his family has disowned him.


LeJ is not an Indian puppet yet .. right ?



Ulla said:


> A selam, we had always Gate Guards manned by 6 cadets and Officers, 6 patrol guards manned by cadets and a Officer and inside building guards manned by 2 cadets. So every night they changed the guards via a rotation with other cadets and staff, its a simple, cheap and effective system.


an advice. dont post such type of info online. @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

I fear the actual death toll maybe near a hundred or well over, god forbid. With 700 recruits inside and 5 terrorists wreaking havoc and only 1 watchman to stop them? Goes to show exactly what regular Pakistanis life is worth to the government. Like sheep in a slaughterhouse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMC

When the f*ck does the government and the military not clearly call out Bharat for supporting terrorists in Pakistan? If something happens in bharat, they start blaming Pakistan within minutes. On the other hand, RAW/NDS has killed thousands of Pakistanis and has been doing it for years. and our establishment doesn't have the balls to go after bharat the way they go after us? They should hang their heads in shame and drown themselves in bathtubs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

punit said:


> LeJ is not an Indian puppet yet .. right ?
> 
> 
> an advice. dont post such type of info online. @Irfan Baloch





Thank you, but you can read such information in every Military History library, thats the ABC of the Army.


----------



## punit

Irfan Baloch said:


> so called Asian tigers who were never heard again actually abducted Khalid Khawaja... his executed was not video taped
> 
> Col imam was abducted and made to video tape a "confession"
> 
> my belief is that Asian tigers was our ISI guys who killed Khalid Khawajja as a revenge for col Imam (just a hunch)
> 
> actually Khalid Khawaja convinced Col Imam to join him to go and talk to TTP leadership in order to convince them to lay down arms .. Khalid Khawaja was Osama follower and praised TTP .. *his funeral was offered by Molana Lal Masjid Aunty Abdul Aziz *
> 
> the TTP leadership is volatile and psychotic they just executed the guy and didnt honour their word and killed the guy who came for negotiations.


how is this dog still alive ? what exactly is his value that despite so much shit flying around Lal masjid brigade is alive and kicking ?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

punit said:


> LeJ is not an Indian puppet yet .. right ?
> 
> 
> an advice. dont post such type of info online. @Irfan Baloch


dont troll boy 
enemy of my enemy is my friend

your security adviser has admired LeJ in one of his videos along with BLA and TTP.. they may or may not be beneficiaries of Indian tax payer money but to be fair they have global aspirations.. and dont flatter yourself they are mostly and directly funded by our Saudi masters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

SMC said:


> When the f*ck does the government and the military not clearly call out Bharat for supporting terrorists in Pakistan? If something happens in bharat, they start blaming Pakistan within minutes. On the other hand, RAW/NDS has killed thousands of Pakistanis and has been doing it for years. and our establishment doesn't have the balls to go after bharat the way they go after us? They should hang their heads in shame and drown themselves in bathtubs.



What than ? What you wish to do after named India ? Call for surgicla strikes ?


----------



## koolio

SMC said:


> When the f*ck does the government and the military not clearly call out Bharat for supporting terrorists in Pakistan? If something happens in bharat, they start blaming Pakistan within minutes. On the other hand, RAW/NDS has killed thousands of Pakistanis and has been doing it for years. and our establishment doesn't have the balls to go after bharat the way they go after us? They should hang their heads in shame and drown themselves in bathtubs.



Unfortunately Noora king is too busy filling his own pockets, he wouldn't like to upset his pal moodee jee.


----------



## punit

Irfan Baloch said:


> dont troll boy
> enemy of my enemy is my friend
> 
> your security adviser has admired LeJ in one of his videos along with BLA and TTP.. they may or may not be beneficiaries of Indian tax payer money but to be fair they have global aspirations.. and dont flatter yourself they are mostly and directly funded by our Saudi masters


i am serious. LEJ reputation is that of shia /hazara killer .. not something Indian Agency will be happy to associate with. 
BLA is a different ball game ... TTP well leave it .


----------



## T-123456

5 gunmen take 100s of hostages in a *Police training centre*,how is this possible?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

punit said:


> how is this dog still alive ? what exactly is his value that despite so much shit flying around Lal masjid brigade is alive and kicking ?



he has support among the general public , lawyers and media.. ( not in the army as is popularly believed in India)
Lawyers offered him free legal aid and support and encouraged him to put a case against Musharraf..(sadly we cant blame India over it damn it)

Saudis done something to us which even Indra Gandhi couldnt expect in her wildest dreams. he has hardcore followers that have salafist ideology . I know for right or wrong reasons you sympathise with Baloch insurgents but the Baloch LeJ guys are at par with the cannibals and mass rapists of Iraqi/ Syhrian Daesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SMC

Ulla said:


> What than ? What you wish to do after named India ? Call for surgicla strikes ?



Why does anyone name the party responsible for financially supporting terrorist groups? It has to be part of an initiative to make it clear that we consider India a terrorist state. Currently the government doesn't seem interested in doing much to make it clear to our public and indeed (to whatever extent possible) the world that we consider India a terrorist state.


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> Are you crazy ? What logic is that ? Protecting building by elite forces is a waste, they could just do that by their own staff, patrol guards by cadets, watch tower and Gate guards by cadets, inside the building guards by cadets...read my previous posts.


Yes that is why we lost 43 Policeman. You are training 600 soldiers and if 10 to 15 Elite Guys can't be deployed to protect them than stop wasting your time and surrender TTP and stop trianing Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

SMC said:


> Why does anyone name the party responsible for financially supporting terrorist groups? It has to be part of an initiative to make it clear that we consider India a terrorist state. Currently the government doesn't seem interested in doing much to make it clear to our public and indeed (to whatever extent possible) the world that we consider India a terrorist state.




and than, will that stop the terrorists ?


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Irfan Baloch said:


> so called Asian tigers who were never heard again actually abducted Khalid Khawaja... his executed was not video taped
> 
> Col imam was abducted and made to video tape a "confession"
> 
> my belief is that Asian tigers was our ISI guys who killed Khalid Khawajja as a revenge for col Imam (just a hunch)
> 
> actually Khalid Khawaja convinced Col Imam to join him to go and talk to TTP leadership in order to convince them to lay down arms .. *Khalid Khawaja was Osama follower and praised TTP* .. his funeral was offered by Molana Lal Masjid Aunty Abdul Aziz
> 
> the TTP leadership is volatile and psychotic they just executed the guy and didnt honour their word and killed the guy who came for negotiations.



Irfan I suggest you must go through the audio and script of a call taped by some agency. Call been made by Hamid Mir and as per his information which were actually accurate Khalid Khoaja belongs to a minority.


----------



## Skyliner

T-123456 said:


> 5 gunmen take 100s of hostages in a *Police training centre*,how is this possible?


5 armed against 100s Unarmed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

T-123456 said:


> 5 gunmen take 100s of hostages in a *Police training centre*,how is this possible?


no hostages.. they just went in fired randomly and then blew themselves up..
while one was shot dead before he could blow himself


----------



## SMC

Ulla said:


> and than, will that stop the terrorists ?



No of course that will not happen right away, but it will put gradual pressure on bharat to cease supporting terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Irfan Baloch said:


> he has support among the general public , lawyers and media.. ( not in the army as is popularly believed in India)
> Lawyers offered him free legal aid and support and encouraged him to put a case against Musharraf..(sadly we cant blame India over it damn it)
> 
> Saudis done something to us which even Indra Gandhi couldnt expect in her wildest dreams. he has hardcore followers that have salafist ideology . I know for right or wrong reasons you sympathise with Baloch insurgents but the Baloch LeJ guys are at par with the cannibals and mass rapists of Iraqi/ Syhrian Daesh.


use some Na Maloom Afraad and pop some caps in his *** in some dark alleys.


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Yes that is why we lost 43 Policeman. You are training 600 soldiers and if 10 to 15 Elite Guys can't be deployed to protect them then stop wasting your time and surrender TTP and stop training Police



Bhai read carefully the/my previous posts, or start to read about Base protection, there are many books in net, sorry but you are writing nonsense ! There is no need to station permanently elite forces in every Base, you can build and train QRF and Guards by cadets, that saves resources and is common in a professional Military !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Mughal-Prince said:


> Irfan I suggest you must go through the audio and script of a call taped by some agency. Call been made by Hamid Mir and as per his information which were actually accurate Khalid Khoaja belongs to a minority.


na meri jaan khalid khawaja was not ahmedi or shia otherwise Molana Abdul Aziz wont have offered his prayers
Hamid Mir is talking generally against Ahmedis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> bhai read carefully the/my previous posts, or start to read about Base protection, there many books in net, sorry but you are writing nonsens ! There is no need to station permanently elite forces in every Base, you can build and train QRF and Guards by cadets, that saves recources and is common in a proffesional Military !


Yes tell this to families of those 51 recruits which we lost today. If you can't protect your recruits than jump in river. They are 600 recruits not fully trained PoliceMan. You have to protect them and SWAT unit job is not always to come after attack happen. They are also deployed to secure buildings


----------



## Inception-06

T-123456 said:


> 5 gunmen take 100s of hostages in a *Police training center*,how is this possible?



nothing new happened also in past, it seems too difficult that we/they try to learn from history ! In Pakistan everything is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakShaheen79

Death Toll soars to 47 and may increase.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

punit said:


> use some Na Maloom Afraad and pop some caps in his *** in some dark alleys.


best way is to discredit him publicly I must tell you that despite all the negativity and pessimism this war has brought out the silent majority too hence Saudi / Irani formula failed here..
the social media and countless tv channels / web brought Indians and Pakistanis together.. remember that despite our anger and hatred .. there are countless Indians and Pakistanis that respect each other and don't want any ill. and wish that our competition and war is only reduced to sports, food , showbiz and cultural shows.

coming back to this terrorist incident.. I must say that people have started calling out the hypocrites .. in the past they remained quiet out of fear or indifference. take example of Hassan Nisar.. he praises Indians where that praise is due as an example and has respect among people.

so its a ying yang situation a perpetual fight between good and evil and good will prevail (whether Doval sahib likes it or not lol)....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Moonlight

PakShaheen79 said:


> Death Toll soars to 47 and may increase.



Source please? Dunya news? Right now I think only dunya news is giving authentic news.


----------



## Erhabi

Irfan Baloch said:


> dont troll boy
> enemy of my enemy is my friend
> 
> your security adviser has admired LeJ in one of his videos along with BLA and TTP.. they may or may not be beneficiaries of Indian tax payer money but to be fair they have global aspirations.. and dont flatter yourself they are mostly and directly funded by our Saudi masters



Your obsession with Saudis is too extreme. I have lived here all my life and I dont see Saudis killing and cursing Shias like those mullas in Pakistan do. Friday sermon here is all about doing good deeds and prayers and wishes for the oppressed Muslims all over the world. Saudis are not in Pakistan to see where the funds are going. They are too lazy and generous so any madrassa can get millions in charity If they are well connected. Dont call them your masters as they are actually very loyal ally of Pakistan. There is so much hatred spread against them inside Pakistan just because they are not friends with Iran. Calling Sunnis Wahabis and Daesh supporters wont bring peace This needs to be stopped otherwise you can never stop sectarianism inside Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imad.Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The first reply on an indian forum
> 
> View attachment 346108




Why would you even go on an Indian defence forum?


----------



## YeBeWarned

death toll rises to 51 ARY news ..


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Irfan Baloch said:


> na meri jaan khalid khawaja was not ahmedi or shia otherwise Molana Abdul Aziz wont have offered his prayers
> Hamid Mir is talking generally against Ahmedis



Heheheh Yaara rain dey bhai!!
First of all Maulvi Burqa could do anything and later comes to know what he did and show an AAWWW.
In a live program he was on a side and on the other side Mr. Ashrafi was present. Mr. Burqa said something regarding Nabi Pak (Salal La Hu Aliaehay Wasallam) and Mr. Ashrafi abruptly interfere and ask him tao say taubah and condemn his views. But Mr. Burqa didn't Ruju and program progresses as is so if I follow what I myself a witness of he is not even a muslim.

I found the link


----------



## HAIDER

IG FC briefing on TV. Will post the press conference.

@ any moderator , Afghan involvement issue should be addressed in separate thread. Any terrorist attack from Afghanistan need to highlighted .....don't just merge everything ....


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Malik Abdullah said:


> Your obsession with Saudis is too extreme. I have lived here all my life and I dont see Saudis killing and cursing Shias like those mullas in Pakistan do. Friday sermon here is all about doing good deeds and prayers and wishes for the oppressed Muslims all over the world. Saudis are not in Pakistan to see where the funds are going. They are too lazy and generous so any madrassa can get millions in charity If they are well connected. Dont call them your masters as they are actually very loyal ally of Pakistan. There is so much hatred spread against them inside Pakistan just because they are not friends with Iran. Calling Sunnis Wahabis and Daesh supporters wont bring peace This needs to be stopped otherwise you can never stop sectarianism inside Pakistan.


correction only issue with bander bush
and khomeni mullahs in iran


----------



## sady

Irfan Baloch said:


> dont troll boy
> enemy of my enemy is my friend
> 
> your security adviser has admired LeJ in one of his videos along with BLA and TTP.. they may or may not be beneficiaries of Indian tax payer money but to be fair they have global aspirations.. and dont flatter yourself they are mostly and directly funded by our Saudi masters


Laskar e Jhangavi is highly splintered and de centralised organisation. Many dodgy non ideologues in there. Some are double agents, work for ISI part time and are informants on TTP. It is a very murky world. Lines are very blurry even within intelligence community. You get goose bumps when you dwell deep into inner workings of both. A lot of it has to do with money nothing else.The attack on Sri Lankan team is a prime example. On a lower level may have given LeJ some elevation in ranks but on strategic level we know who benefitted the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Irfan Baloch

sady said:


> Laskar e Jhangavi is highly splintered and de centralised organisation. Many dodgy non ideologues in there. Some are double agents, work for ISI part time and are informants on TTP. It is a very murky world. Lines are very blurry even within intelligence community. You get goose bumps when you dwell deep into inner workings of both. A lot of it has to do with money nothing else.The attack on Sri Lankan team is a prime example. On a lower level may have given LeJ some elevation in ranks but on strategic level we know who benefitted the most.


you summed it up perfectly


----------



## Erhabi

Irfan Baloch said:


> correction only issue with bander bush
> and khomeni mullahs in iran



No just provide me credible proof of direct Saudi involvement in the killings of Shias and you will never see me advocating Saudis ever. Anyway this is not the appropriate thread to discuss about it but I will definitely catch you somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Ulla said:


> Why they have not night guards, and alarming posts, patrols, why everyone hast to sleep of this cadets, in my training time one of us had always a gun and inside a security Duty, it was called Soldiers post of guard duty ! Strange culture !



Because all of them were f*cking b@stards. That's why!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Samaa reporting 59 martyred. Horrifying.


----------



## Areesh

iPhone said:


> so they can be picked off as easy targets by the insurgents??



It because of incompetent bureaucracy and police officers that we have lost 50+ incompetent policemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leviza

Handlers are in Afghanistan and might be Indians as per ARY news 

PAKISTAN should send special forces and bomb all posts near border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Areesh said:


> It because of incompetent bureaucracy and police officers that we have lost 50+ incompetent policemen.


Civil bureaucracy is fvcked up big time. These cadet suppose to leave the academy two days ago, why they were still there unarmed ? .................Who stopped them to stay for next few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Areesh said:


> It because of incompetent bureaucracy and police officers that we have lost 50+ *incompetent* policemen.



Not incompetent....under training, un armed cadets



HAIDER said:


> Civil bureaucracy is fvcked up big time. These cadet suppose to leave the academy two days ago, why they were still there unarmed ? .................Who stopped them to say for next few days.


cadets are not supposed to be armed as they are under training


----------



## Adecypher

Areesh said:


> It because of incompetent bureaucracy and police officers that we have lost 50+ incompetent policemen.



WHY after "so many" and I repeat "so many" incident like these we never take "layered security" of ALL sensitive installations SERIOUSLY...? How many hits you will need...the death toll of 50 + is a MAJOR question mark...sad indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Sarge said:


> Not incompetent....under training, un armed cadets



Under training??? F*ckers already completed their training but were living in the school just because some as$hole in the police higherup asked them to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Sarge said:


> Not incompetent....under training, un armed cadets
> 
> 
> cadets are not supposed to be armed as they are under training


There training was finished two days ago. There were commissioned and waiting for deployment.But " not suppose to be in academy " ...


----------



## Signalian

Leviza said:


> Handlers are in Afghanistan and might be Indians as per ARY news
> 
> PAKISTAN should send special forces and bomb all posts near border



Probably a better idea is to make Baluchistan safe and secure through proven security measures rather than conducting ops in foreign land. 

Border gates need attention as well as police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Adecypher said:


> WHY after "so many" and I repeat "so many" incident like these we never take "layered security" of ALL sensitive installations SERIOUSLY...? How many hits you will need...the death toll of 50 + is a MAJOR question mark...sad indeed.



Because all of them are incompetent and coward scumbags who are good for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

IG FC has all calls information .....instruction constantly coming from Afghanistan.


----------



## Signalian

Areesh said:


> Under training??? F*ckers already completed their training but were living in the school just because some as$hole in the police higherup asked them to.


Cadet is referred to a person under training. When training is completed, they become sepoys or officers.


----------



## Areesh

HAIDER said:


> IG FC has all calls information .....instruction constantly coming from Afghanistan.



IG FC can shove that info up his a$$

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

HAIDER said:


> There training was finished two days ago. There were commissioned and waiting for deployment.


Weapon is usually authorised from the department to which they are posted.


----------



## Areesh

Sarge said:


> Cadet is referred to a person under training. When training is completed, they become sepoys or officers.



And these incompetent disgraceful fools completed their training and were also passed out. Despite they were living in training school like it was khala ka ghar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Sarge said:


> Weapon is usually authorised from the department to which they are posted.


One armed guard on watch tower.......................that's it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

DG FC that these animals also wanted to do a major attack on 10th muharram but were stopped and the attack thwarted ... This looks to be a revenge attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Areesh said:


> And these incompetent disgraceful fools completed their training and were also passed out. Despite they were living in training school like it was khala ka ghar.


They didn't leave because some unamed top official order......


----------



## Adecypher

Areesh said:


> Because all of them are incompetent and coward scumbags who are good for nothing.



How much costly it would be to have few checkpoints points at different elevations around the training center with round the clock shift having sub-machine guns....? certainly less costly than precious innocent souls who lost their lives.

Itna sasta kyon hey aik Pakistani ka lahu?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Adecypher said:


> How much costly it would be to have few checkpoints points at different elevations around the training center with round the clock shift having sub-machine guns....? certainly less costly than precious innocent souls who lost their lives.
> 
> Itna sasta kyon hey aik Pakistani ka lahu?


Don;t know yaar. I won't comment more on this.


----------



## Signalian

Areesh said:


> And these incompetent disgraceful fools completed their training and were also passed out. Despite they were living in training school like it was khala ka ghar.


dont degrade the martyred.

If there is no training to be given after passing out, then obviously the rules are relaxed, but usually in any military college/police college, not all cadets are passed out ones, some are junior level also in 1st or 2nd year.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Imad.Khan said:


> Why would you even go on an Indian defence forum?


I don't .. Had to show the indian the mirror.


----------



## HAIDER

saiyan0321 said:


> DG FC that these animals also wanted to do a major attack on 10th muharram but were stopped and the attack thwarted ... This looks to be a revenge attack.


Terrorist hideout are mainly inside Afghan side of border along Baluchistan. Its Afghan govt job to do clean operation. But Baluchistan has lots of extremist sleeper cells.


----------



## Areesh

Sarge said:


> dont degrade the martyred.
> 
> If there is no training to be given after passing out, then obviously the rules are relaxed, but usually in any military college/police college, not all cadets are passed out ones, some are junior level also in 1st or 2nd year.



As I said. I won't comment further. 

keep counting and mourning the so called martyrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

HAIDER said:


> One armed guard on watch tower.......................that's it ?


Thats not enough. Especially in current state of affairs

Usually a whole Night-guard contingent is deployed.


----------



## sady

India has struck with precision. They had the time on their side. They have perfect cover to hide behind. They have the world opinion in their grip and can do as they like anywhere in Pakistan without incurring any 'terrorism' label. They have finally reached that elite list where such distinctions do not matter. They can kill with impunity and still cry as victim. 

This is a reality we Pakistanis must embrace and find ways to tackle it. Playing to enemies strength i.e through media or diplomacy is never going to work, bring the game to your strengths and then win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

It's all after CPEC....


----------



## Signalian

Adecypher said:


> Itna sasta kyon hey aik Pakistani ka lahu?



Leadership, command and control.


----------



## HAIDER

sady said:


> India has struck with precision. They had the time on their side. They have perfect cover to hide behind. They have the world opinion in their grip and can do as they like anywhere in Pakistan without incurring any 'terrorism' label. They have finally reached that elite list where such distinctions do not matter. They can kill with impunity and still cry as victim.
> 
> This is a reality we Pakistanis must embrace and find ways to tackle it. Playing to enemies strength i.e through media or diplomacy is never going to work, bring the game to your strengths and then win.


Nodoubt ....even poor Indian in foreign country curse Pakistani in close door....you are talking about media ....lolzz....But we people like Altaf Hussain, Achakzai for sale 24/7.
They don't even go to Pakistani shops to buy something....


----------



## Signalian

Adecypher said:


> How much costly it would be to have few checkpoints points at different elevations around the training center with round the clock shift having sub-machine guns....? certainly less costly than precious innocent souls who lost their lives.


VIP protection comes first.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Areesh said:


> Anyways I am out. No more comments on this failure.
> 
> F*ck Balochistan Police
> F*ck FC Balochistan
> F*ck Balochistan Government
> F*ck Federal Government
> 
> Gaand marwao BC ab apni Afghanion sai.



@waz @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @WebMaster this guy needs to be banned from this specific Thread .. getting over emotional ..


----------



## saiyan0321

HAIDER said:


> Terrorist hideout are mainly inside Afghan side of border along Baluchistan. Its Afghan govt job to do clean operation. But Baluchistan has lots of extremist sleeper cells.



Yep. 

That is why my main focus is on securing Baluchistan and the border of Afghanistan. This should be priority number one. @Areesh maybe a bit hyper but he is right. This was a serious lapse. The terrorist entered at 9:30. They martyred the sentry and the police was informed between 10-11. That is not cool. 

All our efforts must go towards securing the border whilst immediately raising QRF to tackle the threat of terrorism. We close the border and choke the sleeper cells and minimize any casualty If an attack happens by greater security apparatus and quick responses. 

60 men martyred. That's 60 lives lost. 117 injured. 

If this doesn't wake us up then nothing will. Quetta is highly vulnerable to attacks from Afghanistan and we must realize this immediately. The city must be properly secured. If its not BLA bike shootings, its LEJ and if its not LEJ then it's TTP. 

The govt did jack shit after we lost 80 lawyers in quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Sarge said:


> VIP protection comes first.


Our beloved PM Nawaz Sharif has 2000 police officer for his personal security ....But Pak army light commando finish the job in 3 hours, secured the whole complex ......


----------



## Signalian

saiyan0321 said:


> Yep.
> 
> That is why my main focus is on securing Baluchistan and the border of Afghanistan. This should be priority number one. @Areesh maybe a bit hyper but he is right. This was a serious lapse. The terrorist entered at 9:30. They martyred the sentry and the police was informed between 10-11. That is not cool.
> 
> All our efforts must go towards securing the border whilst immediately raising QRF to tackle the threat of terrorism. We close the border and choke the sleeper cells and minimize any casualty If an attack happens by greater security apparatus and quick responses.
> 
> 60 men martyred. That's 60 lives lost. 117 injured.
> 
> If this doesn't wake us up then nothing will. Quetta is highly vulnerable to attacks from Afghanistan and we must realize this immediately. The city must be properly secured. If its not BLA bike shootings, its LEJ and if its not LEJ then it's TTP.
> 
> The govt did jack shit after we lost 80 lawyers in quetta.



There is more security and check points outside houses of Governor, MPA, MNA and other government officials.


----------



## HAIDER

saiyan0321 said:


> Yep.
> 
> That is why my main focus is on securing Baluchistan and the border of Afghanistan. This should be priority number one. @Areesh maybe a bit hyper but he is right. This was a serious lapse. The terrorist entered at 9:30. They martyred the sentry and the police was informed between 10-11. That is not cool.
> 
> All our efforts must go towards securing the border whilst immediately raising QRF to tackle the threat of terrorism. We close the border and choke the sleeper cells and minimize any casualty If an attack happens by greater security apparatus and quick responses.
> 
> 60 men martyred. That's 60 lives lost. 117 injured.
> 
> If this doesn't wake us up then nothing will. Quetta is highly vulnerable to attacks from Afghanistan and we must realize this immediately. The city must be properly secured. If its not BLA bike shootings, its LEJ and if its not LEJ then it's TTP.
> 
> The govt did jack shit after we lost 80 lawyers in quetta.


LEJ and BLA is blood brothers. There mother was late Nawab Bugti ....


----------



## saiyan0321

Sarge said:


> There is more security and check points outside houses of Governor, MPA, MNA and other government officials.



I am well aware that. A grade 17 can call 10-15 police officers at his beck and call. 

This must be investigated thoroughly and the govt and security officials held accountable. 

Especially the govt. First 80 layers now 60 police cadets. Madness



HAIDER said:


> LEJ and BLA is blood brothers. There mother was late Nawab Bugti ....



Every terrorist organization is one way or the other blood brothers bcz sooner or later they attack pakistan. Punjab is filled with terrorist yet nothing serious is happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

saiyan0321 said:


> I am well aware that. A grade 17 can call 10-15 police officers at his beck and call.
> 
> This must be investigated thoroughly and the govt and security officials held accountable.
> 
> Especially the govt. First 80 layers now 60 police cadets. Madness
> 
> 
> 
> Every terrorist organization is one way or the other blood brothers bcz sooner or later they attack pakistan. Punjab is filled with terrorist yet nothing serious is happening.


Indian Kashmiri frustration in Pakistan Baluchistan.


----------



## saiyan0321

HAIDER said:


> Indian Kashmiri frustration in Pakistan Baluchistan.



Irrespective. Our enemy will always strike. That's their job. That's what they do and thats whats expected. Our defence should be impregnable. Our response flawless and lightening fast and our mechanism faultless. Until this happens we will never be able to secure pakistan. 

This is the age of terrorism. We must defend ourselves bcz our enemies will use such tactics. 

No excuses by the govt or the security apparatus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

saiyan0321 said:


> Irrespective. Our enemy will always strike. That's their job. That's what they do and thats whats expected. Our defence should be impregnable. Our response flawless and lightening fast and our mechanism faultless. Until this happens we will never be able to secure pakistan.
> 
> This is the age of terrorism. We must defend ourselves bcz our enemies will use such tactics.
> 
> No excuses by the govt or the security apparatus.


Our enemy cry louder then us,. Pakistan need to cry louder then enemy .....India did 71 and still innocent........????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lavrentiy

This is the sad manifestation of our sadomasochistic policy of proxy wars. The frustrating thing is that the establishment refuses to let go of this policy even after a decade of terrorist mayhem.

And our people are ranting about India, RAW bullshit. This stupid stance has not changed since 2005-6 when these terror incidents started taking place. These snakes were fed by our geniuses. RAW may be supplying them money and weapons but this entire infrastructure is our own creation.

On top of that, look at the hubris of the generals and how they whine when they are being criticised. What is your performance to show for all this bravado and arrogance? 

And then we have the political circus of Ganja and Zani. These a**holes are playing their own childish games. WTF !!

PTI bloggers are considering this attack as a conspiracy on their lockdown. These jerks value their protests more than tragedy that has befallen.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## iPhone

Areesh said:


> As I said. I won't comment further.
> 
> keep counting and mourning the so called martyrs.


Why get so worked up? next week it'll be business as usual. week after next this same building will again a single watchman posted at its entrance while a thousand cadets sleep inside. 

somebody up there was crediting India for their superior strategy, I wouldn't go as far as that though. because it's not the Indian superior skill but our inferior preparation and lack of character that they're able to hit us like that.

that's why I believe that we should drop kashmir and make peace with India. save them and us and everyone all this human life toll.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HAIDER

Lavrentiy said:


> This is the sad manifestation of our sadomasochistic policy of proxy wars. The frustrating thing is that the establishment refuses to let go of this policy even after a decade of terrorist mayhem.
> 
> And our people are ranting about India, RAW bullshit. This stupid stance has not changed since 2005-6 when these terror incidents started taking place. These snakes were fed by our geniuses. RAW may be supplying them money and weapons but this entire infrastructure is our own creation.
> 
> On top of that, look at the hubris of the generals and how they whine when they are being criticised. What is your performance to show for all this bravado and arrogance?
> 
> And then we have the political circus of Ganja and Zani. These a**holes are playing their own childish games. WTF !!
> 
> PTI bloggers are considering this attack as a conspiracy on their lockdown. These jerks value their protests more than tragedy that has befallen.


as long as we are breathing ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Killswitch

Please dont blame India for this attack, unless there is solid proof. Remember, as per Pakistan, prisoners confessions, audio tapes, satellite imagery, etc. dont count as evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## blain2

Areesh said:


> And these incompetent disgraceful fools completed their training and were also passed out. Despite they were living in training school like it was khala ka ghar.


Areesh,

Lets understand what the situation was on the ground. There were some who had passed out and the majority were still under training. As far as casualties are concerned, the attackers do not make a distinction and shot up anyone who came in front of them and given the rules and regulation, none of the under-training or graduated staff staying on premises would be armed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Killswitch said:


> Please dont blame India for this attack, unless there is solid proof. Remember, as per Pakistan, prisoners confessions, audio tapes, satellite imagery, etc. dont count as evidence.



Quite a shameless things to say given the bhangees from bharat start accusing Pakistan within minutes without any evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

Raheel Sharif can't step down after this.

The war he lead us into must be fought on


----------



## ManavKalia

My heartfelt condolences.

R.I.P. to the martyred.

Speedy recovery for the injured.

Serious security lapses though, hope the internal security of these institutions is beefed up after this..


----------



## blain2

The anti terrorism effort will go on whether Gen Raheel is around or not. We should also remember that this is essentially a sub-conventional war of attrition and there will be attacks on soft targets like this on all sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Navin A

RIP to those who lost lives in this unfortunate ordeal! Indians stand with the victims and Speed recovery to those injured!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I don't .. Had to show the indian the mirror.




no use mate.......i am sure you knew that already


----------



## Adecypher

Sarge said:


> Leadership, command and control.



Sir, the Country is at war...than WHY such relaxed attitude...I do understand that the resources are stretched and one argument would be that it is IMPOSSIBLE to counter suicide attacks etc BUT still someone from the provincial security machinery have to answer WHY this happened.... 

Just watched few news clips...same old bayans, such as:

1. Dehshat-gardi ke khilaf *aisey he* lartey rahengey...
2. Dehshat-gard "_*raat ka" faida uthaatey huway aqbi raastey say*_ ander dakhil howay...
3. Police key _*"taaza-dam"*_ dastey foren jaye-waqowa per pohach gaye...

Sir we lost 50 + cadets....

How many "alamnaak" waqiyaat STILL needed to wake us up .... ? I just cannot comprehend what is the "thinking process" after all such incidents, is it something like:

1. OK from now on we should put more security at all such places (I don't think so)
2. From now on we should improve the local community based intelligence network and make sure we will not repeat the past mistakes (really!!!)
3. We know that terrorist are constantly planning to hit us...ARE WE READY...WHAT ARE OUR WEAKNESSES....?
the list goes on....

Or may be I am "over-reacting" as things are absolutely under control and somehow this incident is merely an "exception".....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Navin A

SMC said:


> Quite a shameless things to say given the bhangees from bharat start accusing Pakistan within minutes without any evidence.



There is no need to get edgy, as with everything when you demand and inquiry see it through to its logical conclusion, prior to assumptions!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asgard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790727468772622336


----------



## Falcon29

RIP ... didn't see anything about this in mainstream media, i found out by surfing Israeli news sites .... horrible crime, and something becoming more common in Muslim world. No more respect for life, or fear of taking away peoples lives... speedy recovery to the injured though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

It appears to be a desperate move by a multi-national force in dispersion. However, they're gonna fail and they know it for the momentum is too great to be hindered by these cowardly acts. Pak is enduring these losses to buy time for payback. I am pretty sure targets are being enlisted and tactics are being devised to hit at the first available opportunity. Having said that all possible measures need to be taken at the critical installations. Like Turkey, Police commando forces may be raised at a much higher number and deployed extensively at sensitive locations with orders to eliminate at the slightest possible suspicion..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

blain2 said:


> Areesh,
> 
> none of the under-training or graduated staff staying on premises would be armed.






Why not ? If school teachers are allowed to carry weapons, then every Soldier, police and guard must be armed when he is in a base or on duty ! Are we not in a war ? We are not living in peace time, RED ALERT must be the permanent status of all Forces and Bases ! And last but not least, every policemen and Soldier should get the training and must be involved in an exercise how to defend his own HOME-Base ! We have to think out of the BOX.

@Areesh is totally right in every point !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

HAKIKAT said:


> It appears to be a desperate move by a multi-national force in dispersion. However, they're gonna fail and they know it for the momentum is too great to be hindered by these cowardly acts. Pak is enduring these losses to buy time for payback. I am pretty sure targets are being enlisted and tactics are being devised to hit at the first available opportunity. Having said that all possible measures need to be taken at the critical installations. Like Turkey, Police commando forces may be raised at a much higher number and deployed extensively at sensitive locations with orders to eliminate at the slightest possible suspicion..



very well said.



iPhone said:


> Why get so worked up? next week it'll be business as usual. week after next this same building will again a single watchman posted at its entrance while a thousand cadets sleep inside.
> 
> somebody up there was crediting India for their superior strategy, I wouldn't go as far as that though. because it's not the Indian superior skill but our inferior preparation and lack of character that they're able to hit us like that.
> 
> that's why I believe that we should drop kashmir and make peace with India. save them and us and everyone all this human life toll.




pointed out very well.


----------



## Zarvan

Areesh said:


> And these incompetent disgraceful fools completed their training and were also passed out. Despite they were living in training school like it was khala ka ghar.


At least know what you are talking about. Recruits are not armed any where. There should have been 20 newly raised Anti Terrorist Force Guys deployed at this centre all the time to protect. One Guard is a bloody joke. Also along with 20 ATF Guys trainers at this centre should have been Armed. The question is why on earth this centre was not being protected by at least 15 to 20 Police Commandos. This is high incompetence of Police. @Sarge. Yes recruits can't be armed but your Elite Commandos should be deployed there all the time I mean from 15 to 20 Commandos. Pece with India good joke @iPhone soon you would drop Punjab than Sindh and than Gilgil Baltistan and than other Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## blain2

Ulla said:


> Why not ? If school teachers are allowed to carry weapons, than every Soldier, police and guard must be armed when he is in a base or on duty ! Are we not in a war ? We are not living in peace time, RED ALERT must be the permanent status of all Forces and Bases ! And last but not least, every police men and Soldier should get the training and must be involved in a exercise how to defende his own HOME-Base ! We have to think out of the BOX.
> 
> @Areesh is tottaly right in every point !



Because that is not how military and police facilities work. We may be at war in a general sense, but there are rules and regulations in place for the security of the staff and students, to avoid pilfer and countless other reasons. I understand the emotional urge to want to have every one armed to the teeth but a better line of questioning would be, why was the security not more hardened and why police specialists were not employed to guard the premise which is a soft target for the police force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

blain2 said:


> Because that is not how military and police facilities work. We may be at war in a general sense, but there are rules and regulations in place for the security of the staff and students, to avoid pilfer and countless other reasons. I understand the emotional urge to want to have every one armed to the teeth but a better line of questioning would be, why was the security not more hardened and why police specialists were employed to guard the premise which is a soft target for the police force.


That is what I am saying. There should have been 20 Police Commandos deployed all the time. Why were they not deployed to protect the building. If there would have been there these idiots would have failed to enter the building and countless lives could have been saved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ito

RIP..........


----------



## Zarvan

blain2 said:


> Is anyone aware where the statement that those who carried this out were indeed LeJ came from? Has the organization owned up to it? Aside from a slight mention on Express Tribune, I am not sure where else this information is coming from.


It was told by FC head Major General Sher Afghan


----------



## iPhone

blain2 said:


> Because that is not how military and police facilities work. We may be at war in a general sense, but there are rules and regulations in place for the security of the staff and students, to avoid pilfer and countless other reasons. I understand the emotional urge to want to have every one armed to the teeth but a better line of questioning would be, why was the security not more hardened and why police specialists were not employed to guard the premise which is a soft target for the police force.


Because we are bone headed or "dheeth" and don't learn from our past mistakes. mark my words this same building will have a single guard armed with a bolt action rifle posted at the main entrance next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adecypher

iPhone said:


> Because we are bone headed or "dheeth" and don't learn from our past mistakes. mark my words this same building will have a single guard armed with a bolt action rifle posted at the main entrance next month.



No this time things will considerably improve "_*security ka marboot nizaam qaim kiya jaya ga*_" that means "_two armed guards_" with a bolt action rifle posted at the main entrance...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baba Google

blain2 said:


> Is anyone aware where the statement that those who carried this out were indeed LeJ came from? Has the organization owned up to it? Aside from a slight mention on Express Tribune, I am not sure where else this information is coming from.


IG FC


----------



## T-123456

Irfan Baloch said:


> no hostages.. they just went in fired randomly and then blew themselves up..
> while one was shot dead before he could blow himself


How can they get in,no guards,no weapons?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> At least know what you are talking about. Recruits are not armed any where. There should have been 20 newly raised Anti Terrorist Force Guys deployed at this centre all the time to protect. One Guard is a bloody joke. Also along with 20 ATF Guys trainers at this centre should have been Armed. The question is why on earth this centre was not being protected by at least 15 to 20 Police Commandos. This is high incompetence of Police. @Sarge. Yes recruits can't be armed but your Elite Commandos should be deployed there all the time I mean from 15 to 20 Commandos. Pece with India good joke @iPhone soon you would drop Punjab than Sindh and than Gilgil Baltistan and than other Pakistan.



sorry, but again nonsense ! From where you want get this elite Forces ? They dont come out of factory like Tank. If you would have written that we should redeplpoy Elite Forces from VIP and protocoll Dutys to their real task than I agree. Nobody would deploy ELITE and SWAT Units to protect a training base. Thats a simple task which can be done by the Home-Base CREW ITSELF !


----------



## Isotope

You guys have an extremely cunning enemy on your both eastern and western borders. Just learn from your past mistakes, which you guys habitually never do. Really makes us wonder, who is the real mother-ship of terrorism in that part of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blain2

T-123456 said:


> How can they get in,no guards,no weapons?


They were engaged by the guard on the tower who was shot up eventually. No doubt the security could have been better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> again nonsense, sorry !


Really nonsense so you think that 600 Police Guys should be left to die like this. Or How you want to protect. In entire world major buildings are secured and protected by SWAT. What great idea you have to protect this building. Armed under train recruits. That sheer stupidity and a bloody joke. You deploy Police Commandos and fully trained Police Force to protect your recruits and buildings not arm undertrain guys.


----------



## PakistaniNawab

Isotope said:


> You guys have an extremely cunning enemy on your both eastern and western borders. Just learn from your past mistakes, which you guys habitually never do. Really makes us wonder, who is the real mother-ship of terrorism in that part of the world.


How dare you accuse us of terrorism our people are dead your country is the mastermind of it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

T-123456 said:


> How can they get in,no guards,no weapons?


Because our Police Leadership in Afghanistan thought that one Guard would be enough to protect 600 recruits

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Isotope

Lion786 said:


> How dare you accuse us of terrorism our people are dead your country is the mastermind of it all.


Don't get excited and jump up and down. Read carefully between the lines.........


----------



## Inception-06

Adecypher said:


> No this time things will considerably improve "_*security ka marboot nizaam qaim kiya jaya ga*_" that means "_two armed guards_" with a bolt action rifle posted at the main entrance...




@ Zarvan read that above post, imagine if 40 trained Cadets (trained means they can handel a AK-47) would have been on Duty lead by two captains, the Situation would have been totally different, not runing away like the one cadet did say in the interview:"apni jaan bajai he" but fighting back with rifle in hands " ? This 600 Cadets are now all failed, they have a trauma, dont know how they will become Commandos. Every night they could have change the Duty with 40 Other Cadets, so nobody will miss the training and everyone hast to do duty, thats the way we have to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imad.Khan

Malik Abdullah said:


> No just provide me credible proof of direct Saudi involvement in the killings of Shias and you will never see me advocating Saudis ever. Anyway this is not the appropriate thread to discuss about it but I will definitely catch you somewhere else.



I have lived in Saudi too, till the age of 12 and i hate them to the core. They are bunch of illiterate lazy arrogant f**kw*ts. I used to have fights with them on a daily basis. 

You want proofs of Saudi terrorists in Pakistan, then watch this video from Swat


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Zarvan said:


> Really nonsense so you think that 600 Police Guys should be left to die like this. Or How you want to protect. In entire world major buildings are secured and protected by SWAT. What great idea you have to protect this building. Armed under train recruits. That sheer stupidity and a bloody joke. You deploy Police Commandos and fully trained Police Force to protect your recruits and buildings not arm undertrain guys.



If we want to protect our forces then go after the source of this all. Their hideouts and training camps in Afghanistan. They will always find out more ways to breach areas. The best thing to do is make sure they are not able to do that.


----------



## Adecypher

Ulla said:


> @ Zarvan read that above post, imagne if 40 trained Cadets (trained means they can handel a AK-47) would have been on Duty lead by two captains ? Every night they could have change the Duty with 40 Other Cadets, so nobody will miss the training and everyone hast to do duty, thats the way we have to go.



We need "_*preemptive security paradigm*_" + what you have mentioned above require something very crucial which to me seems "non-existent" among the local Police departments...yes you guessed it right its called "*critical thinking*"...

Woh ak quote hey..._*THINK*_ ITS NOT ILLEGAL YET

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

Lion786 said:


> How dare you accuse us of terrorism our people are dead your country is the mastermind of it all.



you did not get his point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Moonlight said:


> View attachment 346111
> This is going viral on twitter.



The Baloch outfits cant train suicide bombers this is work of LeJ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

This will keep on happening until we cut the root which is next door (India and Afghanistan) Coz if we cut the branch (Terrorist) it's no use. It grows again

@GreenFalcon @war&peace

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xyxmt

Pakistan need to stop and think, stop whatever you are doing, raise a two million more army, build strong conventional force and settle this one issue once for all, you know your past 70 years and this will not stop unless you make it stop. You have about a million people ready to fight, put them in uniform and give them command and control.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Isotope

xyxmt said:


> Pakistan need to stop and think, stop whatever you are doing, raise a two million more army, build strong conventional force and settle this one issue once for all, you know your past 70 years and this will not stop unless you make it stop.


Yep......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Photon

WaLeEdK2 said:


> If we want to protect our forces then *go after the source of this all. Their hideouts and training camps in Afghanistan.* They will always find out more ways to breach areas. The best thing to do is make sure they are not able to do that.



You can only do that, once your own house is clean of these terrorist hideouts and camps operating against your neighbors, burying your head in sand and claiming, "it is just propaganda" , will not work.

Both India and Afghanistan also claim, terrorist hitting them, come from Pakistan. 

*So what is the solution ?*


----------



## foxbat

RIP


----------



## GreenFalcon

Doordie said:


> This will keep on happening until we cut the root which is next door (India and Afghanistan) Coz if we cut the branch (Terrorist) it's no use. It grows again
> 
> @GreenFalcon @war&peace


You are absolutely right Sir! Indian terrorism is exposed and if the world doesn't act then the Pak Army must take action alone...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## liall

xyxmt said:


> Pakistan need to stop and think, stop whatever you are doing, raise a two million more army, build strong conventional force and settle this one issue once for all, you know your past 70 years and this will not stop unless you make it stop. You have about a million people ready to fight, put them in uniform and give them command and control.


2 million more Army? what? You want a bigger army than China's? That's just nuts. And this is Pakistan's problem with Taliban. India is not a player here. Dont think you need 2 million more Army men to fight Taliban. Just right strategy and will.


----------



## T-123456

Zarvan said:


> Really nonsense so you think that 600 Police Guys should be left to die like this. Or How you want to protect.* In entire world major buildings are secured and protected by* SWAT. What great idea you have to protect this building. Armed under train recruits. That sheer stupidity and a bloody joke. You deploy Police Commandos and fully trained Police Force to* protect your recruits and buildings* not arm undertrain guys.


Especially in a country like Pakistan where attacks happen so often.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyxmt

liall said:


> 2 million more Army? what? You want a bigger army than China's? That's just nuts. And this is Pakistan's problem with Taliban. India is not a player here. Dont think you need 2 million more Army men to fight Taliban. Just right strategy and will.


----------



## liall

xyxmt said:


>


That don't mean nothing. Does not equate Doval controls Taliban?


----------



## Baba Google

liall said:


> That don't mean nothing. Does not equate Doval controls Taliban?



The madrassa in uttar pradesh does

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Erhabi

Imad.Khan said:


> I have lived in Saudi too, till the age of 12 and i hate them to the core. They are bunch of illiterate lazy arrogant f**kw*ts. I used to have fights with them on a daily basis.
> 
> You want proofs of Saudi terrorists in Pakistan, then watch this video from Swat



So you are telling me a 12 years old kid can judge a whole country because of the action of stupid kids he faced in the school and suddenly started hating the whole country because of them? me and my friends who are also Saudi born Pakistanis have fought n fked Saudi students in China for calling Pakistani slaves but hey I cant hate a whole country for the bullshit coming out of few. There are many good Saudis and they cant be ignored.

There is nothing surprising about your hatred against Saudis.There are many Pakistani Shias who lived all their life in Saudi made fortune of millions and still pray day n night for the destruction of this country. Isnt this namak harami? Afghans also do the same then why do we hate them?

Now lets come to the evidence you have provided. First of all the so called translator in the video cant even speak Arabic properly. Secondly are you telling me that these terrorists in FATA are only comprised of Saudis? There are Chechens Uzbeks etc too. Does that mean Russia and Uzbekistan is also involved in the terrorism inside Pakistan?

All of us Shias and Sunnis need to get our head out of those mullas asses who divide us. Whether they are living in Iran or Saudi or Pakistan. Every sane Muslim knows killing an innocent will land him in hell. We need to stop foreign forces meddling in our affairs. We need dialogue and action to curb this menace of sectarianism instead of painting a whole sect kafir khawarij and what not. I hope you get my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baba Google

Malik Abdullah said:


> All of us Shias and Sunnis need to get our head out of those mullas asses who divide us. Whether they are living in Iran or Saudi or Pakistan.



ban ibn tehmiya and co and we are all good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

GreenFalcon said:


> You are absolutely right Sir! Indian terrorism is exposed and if the world doesn't act then the Pak Army must take action alone...



Please take action on both of your own and across the border. You cannot have it both ways and expect the world community to believe you.


----------



## dadeechi

Zibago said:


> The Baloch outfits cant train suicide bombers this is work of LeJ



Did any group claim responsibility?


----------



## Zibago

کوئٹہ میں دہشتگردوں نے حملہ کیوں کیا؟آئی جی ایف سی کا انکشاف
By: Samaa Web Desk پاکستان, ایڈیٹر کی نظر میں October 25, 2016

آئی جی ایف سی شیرافگن دہشت گردوں نےحملہ گزشتہ رات11 بجکر 10 منٹ پر کیا، تینوں دہشت گرد خودکش تھے۔ دہشت گرد 10 محرم کو بڑی کارروائی کرنا چاہتے تھے۔ انہوں نے مزید کیا بتایا آپ بھی دیکھیئے
http://www.samaa.tv/urdu/pakistan/2016/10/567276/



dadeechi said:


> Did any group claim responsibility?


Lashkare Jhangvi(anti Shia sectarian outfit) claimed respponsibilty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrajit

xyxmt said:


>



Man, how much are you going to flog this lame piece. That was a speech given in public by a retired IB guy who didn't hold any position at that time, his speech was as a private citizen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

Indrajit said:


> Man, how much are you going to flog this lame piece. That was a speech given in public by a retired IB guy who didn't hold any position at that time, his speech was as a private citizen.


However, nothing wrong with that speech that needs defending.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

Good. Great training for these newbie recruits.

We should invite more of the terrorists to attack police to make them battle hardened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrajit

foxbat said:


> However, nothing wrong with that speech that needs defending.



That is correct, he was the chief of IB. You wouldn't expect him to be singing songs & holding candles, would you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

Malik Abdullah said:


> So you are telling me a 12 years old kid can judge a whole country because of the action of stupid kids he faced in the school and suddenly started hating the whole country because of them? me and my friends who are also Saudi born Pakistanis have fought n fked Saudi students in China for calling Pakistani slaves but hey I cant hate a whole country for the bullshit coming out of few. There are many good Saudis and they cant be ignored.
> 
> There is nothing surprising about your hatred against Saudis.There are many Pakistani Shias who lived all their life in Saudi made fortune of millions and still pray day n night for the destruction of this country. Isnt this namak harami? Afghans also do the same then why do we hate them?
> 
> Now lets come to the evidence you have provided. First of all the so called translator in the video cant even speak Arabic properly. Secondly are you telling me that these terrorists in FATA are only comprised of Saudis? There are Chechens Uzbeks etc too. Does that mean Russia and Uzbekistan is also involved in the terrorism inside Pakistan?
> 
> All of us Shias and Sunnis need to get our head out of those mullas asses who divide us. Whether they are living in Iran or Saudi or Pakistan. Every sane Muslim knows killing an innocent will land him in hell. We need to stop foreign forces meddling in our affairs. We need dialogue and action to curb this menace of sectarianism instead of painting a whole sect kafir khawarij and what not. I hope you get my point.



So do you think that Saudis think of you as equal to them? if you do then you are delusional. You say you fought Saudis in China, try fighting a Saudi in their own country, you will see the difference.

The reason we only stayed in that country till i was 12 was because of me and the daily fights that i would get into. I am a Pukhtoon, if anyone would say anything bad about Pakistan i used to hit them, no matter how badly i would get beaten up afterwards. My parents got sick of these daily fights and decided to come back to Pakistan. 

To understand Saudi you need to understand their history, Saudi Arabia means Arab land of Sauds. who are these Sauds? where did they come from? While you there also research who was Abdul Wahab. Maybe then you will understand why i hate them


----------



## I S I

Indrajit said:


> Man, how much are you going to flog this lame piece. That was a speech given in public by a retired IB guy who didn't hold any position at that time, his speech was as a private citizen.


I'm sure Modi saw this video too. That's why he appointed a terrorist mindset guy as your NSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Pakistanisage said:


> Good. Great training for these newbie recruits.
> 
> We should invite more of the terrorists to attack police to make them battle hardened.


Thats a stupid argument please dont make comments like that after an incident in which scores were killed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37757914

RIP


----------



## litman

it was expected . i said this before that in the last week of september we should expect a major terrorist attack or increase LOC violation.


----------



## Zarvan

WaLeEdK2 said:


> If we want to protect our forces then go after the source of this all. Their hideouts and training camps in Afghanistan. They will always find out more ways to breach areas. The best thing to do is make sure they are not able to do that.


Yes still it doesn't give excuse that you only deploy one or two Guards to protect your 600 recruits. Yes you have to hit them in Afghanistan but you also need to keep your buildings and people fully protected. The blood of these martyrs in on hands of entire Baluchistan Government and also there dumb Police IG and other senior Police officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrajit

I S I said:


> I'm sure Modi saw this video too. That's why he appointed a terrorist mindset guy as your NSA.



Modi didn't need to see the video. Ajit Doval is a highly decorated & respected IB officer. Nor was he the first such as the NSA. M.K. Narayanan was PM Manmohan Singh's NSA. He was as legendary as Doval & was his boss. 

The NSA's job is not to hold candles, offer flowers or sing songs of peace. It's called National Security Adviser for a reason. Too many Pakistanis waste their time with Doval etc. If Pakistan's relations with India remain the way they are, it doesn't matter who the NSA is, their response will remain similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFalcon

Zibago said:


> Thats a stupid argument please dont make comments like that after an incident in which scores were killed


I totally agree, what an Idiotic comment,60 deceased and 118 injured and he thinks its a joke...f##king sad!!!


----------



## Zarvan

Kaka420 said:


> ban ibn tehmiya and co and we are all good


Stop bring sectarian debate here. I can talk lot more about history of one sect. So Please stay away from this debate


----------



## GreenFalcon

my2cents said:


> Please take action on both of your own and across the border. You cannot have it both ways and expect the world community to believe you.


We are taking action inside Pakistan and its almost done and be careful of what you wish for it might just come true


----------



## T-72

GreenFalcon said:


> I totally agree, what an Idiotic comment, 4 deceased and 118 injured and he thinks its a joke...f##king sad!!!


4 ? BBC is reporting 58 dead 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37757914


----------



## GreenFalcon

T-72 said:


> 4 ? BBC is reporting 58 dead
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37757914


I got that figure about security forces< I heard on tv that 4 FC or rangers were KIA


----------



## litman

Zibago said:


> Lashkare Jhangvi(anti Shia sectarian outfit) claimed respponsibilty


congratulations to zia ul haq. his "kid" achieved another milestone. his other kid mqm which was brought up by musharraf successfully turned karachi into a hell. for personal gains and prolonging their rule our military and political rulers can sleep with the devil.
credit should also be given to "holy" saudi kingdom for funding such terrorist organizations all over the islamic world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baba Google

Zarvan said:


> Stop bring sectarian debate here. I can talk lot more about history of one sect. So Please stay away from this debate



Not bringing any sectarian debate here, just saying my brothers need to realize whats happening in their world before its to late. As the speaker mentioned in the video above, there are so many Sunni speakers who spoke against those certain personalities. we all need to have intra-faith (not inter-faith) dialogue if we want to end this brutalities within our religion. Or if you have any alternative, please enlighten me.


----------



## T-72

GreenFalcon said:


> I got that figure about security forces< I heard on tv that 4 FC or rangers were KIA


you mean casualties in the response teams ? 

sad, RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Condolences to friend and families of the victims


----------



## Zarvan

Kaka420 said:


> Not bringing any sectarian debate here, just saying my brothers need to realize whats happening in their world before its to late. As the speaker mentioned in the video above, there are so many Sunni speakers who spoke against those certain personalities. we all need to have intra-faith (not inter-faith) dialogue if we want to end this brutalities within our religion. Or if you have any alternative, please enlighten me.


Ibn Taimia brought people to back to Quran and Sunnah and those speaking against him always fail to prove their point fro Quran and Sunnah. I know these so called Sunni scholars


----------



## tarrar

These cowardly terrorist attacks were Indian sponsored. India had been openly talking about rented terrorists attacks in Pakistan specially in Balochistan province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Sad to read this early in the morning. Condolences to the Pakistanis here. I hope the scourge of terrorism disappears soon from our region.


----------



## Baba Google

Zarvan said:


> Ibn Taimia brought people to back to Quran and Sunnah and those speaking against him always fail to prove their point fro Quran and Sunnah. I know these so called Sunni scholars



I asked for an alternative not for ur opinion, but I respect your opinion tho.

Good day


----------



## barbarosa

tarrar said:


> These cowardly terrorist attacks were Indian sponsored. India had been openly talking about rented terrorists attacks in Pakistan specially in Balochistan province.


We cannot blame any country without evidence, then what is the difference. the dog will bark and traveler take his way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon

T-72 said:


> you mean casualties in the response teams ?
> 
> sad, RIP


Yeah ,I lost it in the heat of the moment,....
its 4 from the responding teams, 60 total and 118 injured from what I heard so far
Very sad indeed


----------



## Saleem

barbarosa said:


> We cannot blame any country without evidence, then what is the difference. the dog will bark and traveler take his way.



so kulbashan yadev is a fairy tale? and surabjeect the terrorist released by nawaz and sent back to bharat only to admit he had doen all he was accused of i.e. terror was fiction???? 

bharat is a cofirmed terror state---they ahve admitted as much offcially--the mukti bahini was responsible for 95% of the crimes in east paskitan....


----------



## tarrar

barbarosa said:


> We cannot blame any country without evidence, then what is the difference. the dog will bark and traveler take his way.



Their open threats to Pakistan is more than enough to proof India was involved in terrorist attacks. India is directly responsible for this cowardly terrorist attacks & every one knows it.


----------



## tarrar

Saleem said:


> so kulbashan yadev is a fairy tale? and surabjeect the terrorist released by nawaz and sent back to bharat only to admit he had doen all he was accused of i.e. terror was fiction????
> 
> bharat is a cofirmed terror state---they ahve admitted as much offcially--the mukti bahini was responsible for 95% of the crimes in east paskitan....



Yes you are right. I don't know why some people are blind, deaf & mute.


----------



## tarrar

I demand for Pakistan army to expand Zarb e Azb in the province. These bastard rented terrorists should be dealt with extreme force & they cannot be pardoned by not allowing Zarb e Azb to expand in the province. PA will have to take control of the province.


----------



## Baba Google

tarrar said:


> Their open threats to Pakistan is more than enough to proof India was involved in terrorist attacks. India is directly responsible for this cowardly terrorist attacks & every one knows it.



this is not the way to go sir g, if india is doing this with us thn surely there is something wrong within us, we just need to find it and fix it for good as fast as we can and yes we will avenge the deaths of our civilians and our security personnel the right way. Allah k adl per bharosa rakho sir g.


----------



## Zibago

litman said:


> congratulations to zia ul haq. his "kid" achieved another milestone. his other kid mqm which was brought up by musharraf successfully turned karachi into a hell. for personal gains and prolonging their rule our military and political rulers can sleep with the devil.
> credit should also be given to "holy" saudi kingdom for funding such terrorist organizations all over the islamic world.


Also another of his kids is now pm of Pak his ideology lives on like a cancer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

litman said:


> congratulations to zia ul haq. his "kid" achieved another milestone. his other kid mqm which was brought up by musharraf successfully turned karachi into a hell. for personal gains and prolonging their rule our military and political rulers can sleep with the devil.
> credit should also be given to "holy" saudi kingdom for funding such terrorist organizations all over the islamic world.


When we have mainstream parties asking for help from aswj types can you really pin blame on others?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Imad.Khan said:


> I have lived in Saudi too, till the age of 12 and i hate them to the core. They are bunch of illiterate lazy arrogant f**kw*ts. I used to have fights with them on a daily basis.
> 
> You want proofs of Saudi terrorists in Pakistan, then watch this video from Swat


What a bunch of amateurs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

_*Imagine NACTA is still not active.........................civil govt fail to provide funds for national security.*_
Right now no deployment on Pak Iran border , marginal deployment on Pak Afghan border.


----------



## T-72

tarrar said:


> Their open threats to Pakistan is more than enough to proof India was involved in terrorist attacks. India is directly responsible for this cowardly terrorist attacks & every one knows it.


so India are funding LeJ as well now ? 

you're probably angry right now but blaming India for everything is not a solution.


----------



## JattPanjabi

Condolences, hope the madness stops.


----------



## HAIDER

Rukhsaar Khan said:


> Ya Allah.
> In militants ne kya kutta bana ke maara hai humaare shaheedon ko.
> Jab tak hum India ko pareshaan karte rahenge tab tak RAW humko jeene nhin dega.


Find and eliminate the traitors in your columns. Some traitor can easily be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

GreenFalcon said:


> Yeah ,I lost it in the heat of the moment,....
> its 4 from the responding teams, 60 total and 118 injured from what I heard so far
> Very sad indeed



Indeed very sad incident; make dua that Allah Subhanu-Taala give sabr to their families and aala muqaam in Jannah to the young cadets they are all shaheeds. It is so painful to fathom news such as these...may be it hurts more when you are away.

The thing which we should ALL ask ourselves is when as a qom we will wake up, does it has to be the point when the fire will reach our own backyard. I don't give a rats *** about Politicians; my concern is about the behessi which is prevailing in abundance in our society...the ones died today...what is letting us to unite against those who are eating us out "from within"...

kaash key hum apney zaati mafadaat sey bala ter hokey apney mulk ke barey mein soch sakein...

Manfa’at Aik Hai Is Qaum Ki, Nuqsan Bhi Aik
Ek Hi Sab Ka *Nabi (S.A.W)*, Din Bhi, Iman Bhi Aik

Translation:
Your nation’s weal, your nation’s woe, In common you all share,
Your *Prophet (PBUH)* and your creed the same, the same Truth you declare;

Harm-e-Paak Bhi, *Allah* Bhi, *Quran* Bhi Aik,
Kuch Bari Baat Thi Hote Jo Musalmaan Bhi Aik!

Translation:
And one your *Kaʹba*, One your *God*, and one your great *Quran*;
Yet, still, divided each from each, Lives every Mussalman.

Hazrat Allama Iqbal (R.A)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Erhabi

Rukhsaar Khan said:


> Bhaijaan yahi toh aapki problem hai.
> Maine kuch lafz sach kya keh diye aap mujhe gaddar kehne lage.
> Aap hi batayen, kya kutton ki maut nhin mare humaare voh 60 shaheed?



Kutay k bachay Indian sabar kar jo hum tumhari marenge wo dekhna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Malik Abdullah said:


> Kutay k bachay Indian sabar kar jo hum tumhari marenge wo dekhna.


He is a false flagger...do not feed this troll rather report him.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Self delete


----------



## jbond197

The terrorists attacked sleeping police cadets just how they, the terrorists, attacked the sleeping soldiers in Uri.. Shameful!! May the parted souls R.I.P!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barbarosa

tarrar said:


> Yes you are right. I don't know why some people are blind, deaf & mute.


You are right but?
who is your PM?
If India arrest Pakistani spy what would be the result?
Answers,
Our PM is NS,right, why he can't show yadev in the General assembly?
If India arrest Pak spy, Indian PM would show him in every public meeting every where in India, in every TV talk show.
I would like to say once again,
The dog is barking, if the traveler start to bark against the dog, what would be the difference?


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I don't have any word how to describe this carnage...60 men?....We are really pathetic, careless and idiots, who deserve these kind of attacks..

Even a Child knows that a building having more than 100/200 men needs to protected vigilantly and fair and sound....But....

May those departed souls rest in peace. May Allah grant patience to their families...

If we have ounce of shame, we will not only improve our security standards but also will hit back whoever done this...

Pakistanis are really angry right now. Why that building had such pathetic security? Who was responsible 4 it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rupeshkumar

This world is getting more and more awful with every passing day.

RIP and Condolences to the family. May their soul rest in peace and their family get the strength to cope with the loss....


----------



## tarrar

barbarosa said:


> You are right but?
> who is your PM?
> If India arrest Pakistani spy what would be the result?
> Answers,
> Our PM is NS,right, why he can't show yadev in the General assembly?
> If India arrest Pak spy, Indian PM would show him in every public meeting every where in India, in every TV talk show.
> I would like to say once again,
> The dog is barking, if the traveler start to bark against the dog, what would be the difference?



IG FC confirms terrorists were communicating with their handlers in Afghanistan.


----------



## JattPanjabi

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Even a Child knows that a building having more than 100/200 men needs to protected vigilantly and fair and sound....But....



Not in normal societies... Consequences of having hostile neighbors all around. The subcontinent needs to snap outta this crap fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Kaka420 said:


> this is not the way to go sir g, if india is doing this with us thn surely there is something wrong within us, we just need to find it and fix it for good as fast as we can and yes we will avenge the deaths of our civilians and our security personnel the right way. Allah k adl per bharosa rakho sir g.



IG FC confirms terrorists were communicating with their handlers in Afghanistan


----------



## Baba Google

tarrar said:


> IG FC confirms terrorists were communicating with their handlers in Afghanistan



I know that sir g, but thanks for reminding me once again


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

JattPanjabi said:


> Not in normal societies... Consequences of having hostile neighbors all around. The subcontinent needs to snap outta this crap fast.



Pakistanis won't ignore this attack...We don't scream unlike our eastern neighbor but we will do take revenge from masterminds of this attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hephaestus

Has anyone taken any responsibility yet?


----------



## Taxzu

Rukhsaar Khan said:


> bhaijaan mujhe Indian keh ke meri beizzati mat karein please.
> Main aapki hi Pakistani Behen hoon. Bachpan mein hi Pakistan se US chali gayi thi Ammi Abbu ke saath isliye aap logon ki nafrat se door rahi hoon.
> 
> Aap India ko bura maante ho lekin ye nhin dekhte ki humne unhe kitna pareshaan kiya hai terrorism kar ke.
> Tab bhi voh desh humse kitna aage hai. Har cheez mein. Apne ghar ki kamiyan toh dekhein aap.
> 
> Humne unko itna pareshaan kiya toh kya voh palat ke humpe vaar nhin karenge?
> 
> Dekho ab kaise kutta bana ke maar diya humaare 60 shaheedon ko.
> 4 special forces ke bhi bhi maar diye.


Uri mai bhi kutton ki tarah mara tha na militants ne indian ko. Mumbai may bhi kuton ki tarah mara tha na lashkar walo ney. Yeh hi keh rahi ho na. Kuttay jab martay hain to badla bhi pigs ki tarah letay hain. Aur indian ne is baar maara bhi balochon ko hai jin ko support karnay ka claim kartay hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JattPanjabi

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Pakistanis won't ignore this attack...We don't scream unlike our eastern neighbor but we will do take revenge from masterminds of this attack



* ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ * 
And the cycle will continue, the world will continue to laugh at us. IDGAF I got out of the subcontinent but sad to see loss of life on both sides.


----------



## Hephaestus

B@KH said:


> Lol! you urdu reveals that you are Not Pakistani.
> atleast play fair. none in pak will use one of the word used while talking while the same word used in hindu all the time.


Ya me too thought the same... mulk instead of desh.... but maybe she has watched way too many bollywood movies.
The words are true though.


----------



## barbarosa

tarrar said:


> IG FC confirms terrorists were communicating with their handlers in Afghanistan.


Now it is the responsibility of civil govt to Inform international community and high lite it in TV talk shows and international forums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

JattPanjabi said:


> * ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ *
> And the cycle will continue, the world will continue to laugh at us. IDGAF I got out of the subcontinent but sad to see loss of life on both sides.



U Indian Punjabi?


----------



## Taxzu

At least Pakistan Media is asking question on security lapse. No one is publicly blaiming India. Even when last night attack was still on media asked interior minister about the security lapse. And I am sure those all ten watch towers were not manned otherwise this wouldnt have happened. Quetta is effectively security fortress and still they took 2 hours to respond.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom M

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Pakistanis won't ignore this attack...We don't scream unlike our eastern neighbor but we will do take revenge from masterminds of this attack



And after that sir ?? Will you be able to achieve a prolonged and sustained peace ??


----------



## JattPanjabi

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> U Indian Punjabi?



I don't identify as Indian but I was born on that side yeah. I'm American now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baba Google

Tom M said:


> And after that sir ?? Will you be able to achieve a prolonged and sustained peace ??



Justice is more important thn peace in my POV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gajwa-e-Hind

feeling sad .. rip soldiers .. it's a unbearable loss


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Tom M said:


> And after that sir ?? Will you be able to achieve a prolonged and sustained peace ??



Its worth noting that u implied India here from my post...hmm Interesting...

Yes...!!! prolonged and sustained peace....Otherwise If Pakistanis will not achieve peace then India also can't/won't


----------



## Jzaib

Nawaz need a competent foriegn minister . he is incompetent . he didn't put any pressure on Afghanistan and India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom M

Kaka420 said:


> Justice is more important thn peace in my POV.


That's true. But we should address the root causes as well. A better and stringent arms control policy might be good to start with (only if the government is sincere enough). I guess the current arms act is nothing more than a joke. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_laws_in_Pakistan

http://www.ma-law.org.pk/pdflaw/THE ARMS ACT.pdf

https://www.unodc.org/tldb/pdf/Pakistan_Arms_Ordinance_1965.pdf


----------



## Gajwa-e-Hind

Indeed sorrowful images... May Allah give the family members courage to be strong in this time of crisis... but I wonder why we don't see those killed terrorists ever.. after an operation


----------



## Tom M

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Its worth noting that u implied India here from my post...hmm Interesting...
> 
> Yes...!!! prolonged and sustained peace....Otherwise If Pakistanis will not achieve peace then India also can't/won't



No sir, it not only include Pakistan and India but other nation who are dealing with this menace.

But I would rather take your statement with a bit of salt. This sound more like an open threat to me.


----------



## IceCold

Dont do anything and keep on sitting on our asses and let foreign agencies make a mockery out of the Pakistani state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Tom M said:


> No sir, it not only include Pakistan and India but other nation who are dealing with this menace.
> 
> But I would rather take your statement with a bit of salt. This sound more like an open threat to me.



I m not threatening anyone.....U Indians need to stop posting crap on this forum......

Logging out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

This madness should stop, the cycle of violence has to be broken somewhere. After the Uri attack I myself was stating that the proxy war should be replied back in kind but after this I sincerely hope that peace prevails and India should not reply by carrying out these kind of attacks and making this its policy (if Doval has a hand in these). India and Pakistan should work together to root out menace of terrorism from sub-continent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

See the news fotages look at the condition of out boundary it was just a kathi dewaar i am sure guards were armed with ancient weapons and there is big chance were not selected on merit and not well trained! Corruption in every department our biggest enemy is corruption!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

Rukhsaar Khan said:


> Bhaijaan I have lived in the US since childhood. Forgive my incompetence in Urdu because we dont talk much Urdu here.



Lol. in US it is english and not hindi. if you have used english word it won't have exposed u. 
even if you lived out, no one fm pak uses hindi word in talks like u did even in usa.
rest there was no incompetence except you inserted hindi word while writing urdu.
i am saying this due to your inserting hindi word in urdu which is unusual. rest sorry no offence.


----------



## Gajwa-e-Hind

Rukhsaar Khan said:


> Bhaijaan vahi toh main keh rahi hoon. Aap baat toh samjhein.
> Humne India vaalon ko hamesha terrorism se pareshaan kiya hai. Uri mein jo gaye sipahiyon ko maarne voh terrorist thhe. Lekin unhone fir palat ke vaar kiya humpe. Surgical strikes kari.. kitne terrorist maar diye.
> Peechhe dino unke BSF ne humaare 9 ranger sipahiyon ko kutta bana ke maar diya.
> Mumbai mein toh masoom logon ko maara na terrorist ne. Aap ye na bhoole ki joh vahan mare usmein humaare bhi musalman bhai behen bhi the.
> 
> Ab India vaale agar palat ke humaare hi tareeke se vaar kar rahe hain toh ye toh hoga hi.
> 
> *Pakistan vaise bhi India se jung karne ke kaabil nhin hai. Voh humse har cheez mein aage hain. Unki navy humaare 8 times hai*.. (Kya India Humse Jung Kar Sakta Hai... ?)
> 
> Unki Army humse teen guna badi hai.. unki airforce humse 4 guna badi hai...
> Economy humse 15 guna badi hai.
> Pakistan ki total economy unke khaali defence budget ke barabar hai.
> America ka mood agar aap dekhein toh dheere dheere Pakistan ke khilaaf hota jaa raha hai. Global Forum mein iss waqt humaare saath koi nhin khada.
> 
> Sach ko toh qubool kariye bhaijaan. Cheezein vahin se theek hona shuru hongi.
> 
> Joh abhi kutte ki maut mare hain voh baloch nhin the. Voh poore pakistan se the. Khaali police academy balochistan mein hai.



Aap ke sentences dekhein Mohatarmaa... yehi ek sentence kaafi hai .. yeh kehne ke liye.. ki aap ka naam aur message.. yeh batate hein.. ur name is fake , it's a false flag.. 

*Jungein.. Junoon se jeete jaati hain.. numbers se naahi.. yeh hamara maukauf hai..we are battle hardened force.. *


----------



## Gryphon

Afghans along with those financing their terror networks will pay for this. Next time, the Haqqani's slaughter Afghans like pigs in Kabul, don't blame it on Pakistan.

Pakistan should and will help Afghan Taliban to liberate Afghanistan from those helping TTP-LeJ-BLA like terror groups from their 8 consulates. Afghans can be civilized only by Taliban and Pakistan will ensure this becomes a reality.


----------



## Russell

So many innocent lives...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hacker J

Pakistanisage said:


> Good. Great training for these newbie recruits.
> 
> We should invite more of the terrorists to attack police to make them battle hardened.



seriously you want more of young officers killed ?? what a joke


----------



## The Sandman

Rukhsaar Khan said:


> Main toh pehle se hi US citizen hoon bhaijaan.
> Pakistan mein rehne se bohot behter hai. Aap bhi try karein agar mauka mile toh. Pasand aayega aapko bhi.


Mein itna beghairat ni hua abhi wese agar apko Pakistan itna hi bura lgta hai to apna flag to america ka rkhtin


----------



## hacker J

can someone tell how many those fuc*ers terrorists were their and how many killed? and how heavily were they armed? I heard about explosive vests were any of them sucide bombers ?


----------



## saurav jha

RIP


----------



## MandarK

barbarosa said:


> YOU WILL WASH THE LATRINES OR FELL THE PETROL IN THE PETROL PUMPS, There is no any other jobs in USA for the 3rd world countries peoples .




http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-so-many-indians-succeed-in-america-1443112996


Please learn and try to differntiate between Indians and Pakistanies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Albatross

Russell said:


> So many innocent lives...
> 
> View attachment 346140



These Son of ****** call it insurgent attacks instead of terrorist attacks .


----------



## barbarosa

Rukhsaar Khan said:


> I'm studying at university here, dont worry. The living standard of even poor people here is 10 times better than that in Pakistan.
> Funny to see that the first thing that came to your mind was washing latrines or filling petrol in petrol pumps. probably thats all you aspire to become living in Pakistan.
> 
> And by the way, maybe your maulvi hasnt taught you correct english in your madrassa. Its "fill petrol" not "fell petrol".[/QUO
> What a shameful education?


----------



## Hassan Guy

And General Raheel is retiring......


----------



## El_Swordsmen

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Gen Raheel Sharif on Tuesday reached Quetta, a morning after terrorists stormed a police training college in Balochistan's provincial capital, killing at least 59 people, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

Heavily-armed militants wearing suicide vests stormed a police academy in Quetta, killing at least 59 people and wounding dozens more in one of the deadliest militants attacks this year.

The army chief is expected to visit a hospital to see those who were injured in the attack, sources said.

The COAS is accompanied by the Director General Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) Lieutenant General Rizwan Akhtar and the Director General Military Intelligence Major General Nadeem Zaki Manj, ISPR said.

Gen Raheel is also expected to chair a high-level security meeting during his visit where he will be briefed on the security situation in Quetta, sources told DawnNews, adding that the corps commander south, the DG ISI and the DG MI will also be in attendance.

*'Enemy weakened, not finished'*
Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar addressing a passing out parade said, "The enemy has been weakened but is not finished."

He added, "Today the whole of Pakistan is saddened."

http://www.dawn.com/news/1292187/after-police-academy-attack-army-chief-gen-raheel-reaches-quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barbarosa

MandarK said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-so-many-indians-succeed-in-america-1443112996
> 
> 
> Please learn and try to differntiate between Indians and Pakistanies.


Teach your own peoples , we have no need of your teaching,Is India a 3rd world country?


----------



## farhan_9909

I have said it in the past

As long as our border with Afghanistan is not completely fenced we cany bring complete halt in terrorism as Afghanistan is a breeding ground for anti Pakistan forces including India.

Good fences makes good neighbors


----------



## punit

Irfan Baloch said:


> no hostages.. they just went in fired randomly and then blew themselves up..
> while one was shot dead before he could blow himself





Irfan Baloch said:


> best way is to discredit him publicly I must tell you that despite all the negativity and pessimism this war has brought out the silent majority too hence Saudi / Irani formula failed here..
> the social media and countless tv channels / web brought Indians and Pakistanis together.. remember that despite our anger and hatred .. there are countless Indians and Pakistanis that respect each other and don't want any ill. and wish that our competition and war is only reduced to sports, food , showbiz and cultural shows.
> 
> coming back to this terrorist incident.. I must say that people have started calling out the hypocrites .. in the past they remained quiet out of fear or indifference. take example of Hassan Nisar.. he praises Indians where that praise is due as an example and has respect among people.
> 
> so its a ying yang situation a perpetual fight between good and evil and good will prevail (whether Doval sahib likes it or not lol)....


i dont like Hassan Nisar. he is way too much pessimist. he is wildly popular in Indian online community though ! 
my fav journalists from pakistan are : the trio from Zara Hat kay and Gulmine Sethi


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Captain Ruhullah Mohmand embraced Shahadat last night during operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wiseone2

http://www.cnn.com/2016/10/24/world/pakistan-police-academy-attack/


----------



## Areesh

Zarvan said:


> At least know what you are talking about. Recruits are not armed any where. There should have been 20 newly raised Anti Terrorist Force Guys deployed at this centre all the time to protect. One Guard is a bloody joke. Also along with 20 ATF Guys trainers at this centre should have been Armed. The question is why on earth this centre was not being protected by at least 15 to 20 Police Commandos. This is high incompetence of Police. @Sarge. Yes recruits can't be armed but your Elite Commandos should be deployed there all the time I mean from 15 to 20 Commandos. Pece with India good joke @iPhone soon you would drop Punjab than Sindh and than Gilgil Baltistan and than other Pakistan.



20 ATF guys whatever. The thing is 3 talibs came from Afghanistan and f*cked us or in fact raped us once again.

Now keep whining about India and Afghanistan against whom we would do nothing like always. India cut all kind of relations with Pakistan after Uri but we would never cut any kind of relation with Afghanistan even if we get another APS or another Bacha Khan or another Civil Hospital Quetta or another Gulshan Park.


Afghan gandoos are our brothers after all and being a dishonorable b@stards we would continue to have good relations with all our neighbors no matter what.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ali_raza

my hearts cry when i see some young man dies Defending the nation.may allah give him highest place in heavens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## !eon

Shout of surgical strikes was just a diversion. This was what they were planning, and have executed successfully. 

This was what they were pointing at about choice of place and time. It's easier for them to come from Afghanistan side rather from eastern border. You should have prepared for this kind of attack.


----------



## Areesh

Ulla said:


> Why not ? If school teachers are allowed to carry weapons, than every Soldier, police and guard must be armed when he is in a base or on duty ! Are we not in a war ? We are not living in peace time, RED ALERT must be the permanent status of all Forces and Bases ! And last but not least, every police men and Soldier should get the training and must be involved in a exercise how to defende his own HOME-Base ! We have to think out of the BOX.
> 
> @Areesh is tottaly right in every point !



Nothing would change bro. Jo qaum APS kai baad nahi sudhri woh ab kia sudrai gi?


Apparently for us police training center is a soft target. If police training center is a soft target then God knows what our markets and schools are??



Adecypher said:


> No this time things will considerably improve "_*security ka marboot nizaam qaim kiya jaya ga*_" that means "_two armed guards_" with a bolt action rifle posted at the main entrance...



And the other one would be having a piss when another attack would happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

Rip...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Albatross

my2cents said:


> I don't think the world is convinced about your claim.
> 
> http://nation.com.pk/national/24-Oct-2016/us-will-act-alone-against-all-terror-networks
> 
> http://www.financialexpress.com/wor...inst-all-terrorist-groups-in-pakistan/427321/



Well may be for you your new masters are the whole world but thats just a declining super power and ofcourse they are against CPEC along with India so this lip service and its nothing new its going on for a decade now .

https://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2016/01/10/the-fading-superpower/49XWFHqq02pXnCFDas1DMK/story.html

I guess all these countries are in this world too. Including China which is the rising super power.

http://www.onlineindus.com/china-praises-pakistans-counter-terror-efforts/
http://worldtribunepakistan.com/201...-against-terrorismefforts-for-regional-peace/

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...-praises-pakistans-efforts-against-terrorism/
https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/139518-Pakistan-Turkey-vow-to-fight-terrorism-together
http://tribune.com.pk/story/1126747/german-military-keen-learn-pakistans-terror-fight/

I guess you should come out of influence of Hindu biased media and see the world as it really is not as the Fanatics like Modi and sanghis want it to be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

As if the incident was not gut wrenching already so some PDF members had to spew more venom. You guys are a blot on the face of human race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

barbarosa said:


> Now it is the responsibility of civil govt to Inform international community and high lite it in TV talk shows and international forums.



The so called civil Govt. Will not do anything. All they will say, we condemn this attack. End pf story. 

Zarb e Azb needs to be expanded in the province to deal with these rented terrorists & their handlers, there is no other choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SirHatesALot

RIP to all deceased and Praying for speedy recovery of the injured.


----------



## tarrar

There is choice but to expand Zarb e Azb in the province & deal with these rented terrorists with force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Why? Why in the world u cannot have 10 20 cadets on armed guard duties in these schools??
Sad incidence


----------



## F.O.X

This Round goes to RAW & NDA .... they did strike at the place of their choosing ..... and our law enforcement agencies are once again caught pants down.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SirHatesALot

I S I said:


> Expect dead bodies on your side, soon.
> 
> 
> Fuckin crocodile tears.


I wasn't shedding any tears just offering my condolences, i wouldn't shed any tears for Pakistan anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tarrar

Today Gen. Raheel will have to realise that this is not the time to talk about retirement & going home. He started a war against rented terrorists & their facilitators who are in the for of corrupt politicians, he needs to eliminate them all.


----------



## Gryphon

Sariab needs to be cleared from terror hideouts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

If nothing else at least cut relations with Afghanistan or come hard on them. Learn something from India. Don't behave like dishonorable b@stards after every attack originated from Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I S I

SirHatesALot said:


> I wasn't shedding any tears just offering my condolences, i wouldn't shed any tears for Pakistan anyway.


Good for you. Save it for your own people. Eh.. Dead ones...


SirHatesALot said:


> First bury your own


Now they will be buried along with your khuwaja sira army men.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Baloch folks are paying the price with blood and tears for refusing to play the part relegated for them by the Pak's enemies. Seeing that Baloch folks won't play to their fiddle they're taking revenge on them. From now on, _inshaAllah_, it's not only Pak state vs proxy scums, but also the brave common Baloch vs the dogs of war. Similar staffs happened with the Kurdish folks in Turkey. PKK is now being increasingly kept under attack due to the valuable intels coming from the locals....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## I S I

Areesh said:


> If nothing else at least cut relations with Afghanistan or come hard on them. Learn something from India. Don't behave like dishonorable b@stards after every attack originated from Afghanistan.


I don't think anything will happen against Afghanistan. It's a GHQ policy to play cool with them. This needs to change now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

I S I said:


> I don't think anything will happen against Afghanistan. It's a GHQ policy to play cool with them. This needs to change now.



Then expect more APS, more Bacha Khan Uni, more Gulshan e Iqbal park, more Civil hospital Quetta. 

All our rants here are useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I S I

SirHatesALot said:


> Everyone can tell whose army is looking more khuwaja sira right now


Yes, getting your 19 soldiers killed by a mere fire is one hell of a Khuwaja Sirai achievement. Must give you that.



Rukhsaar Khan said:


> this is the kind of mentality that is taking Pakistan to the dogs bhaijaan.


Another false flagger Indian.

@waz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

Waiting for his speech "hum dishat gardun keh sahulat karun ko mantaki anjaam tak lay keg jaye gay" routine reaction after every attack while sahulat kar are enjoying and looting!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

MandarK said:


> You cannot have your cake and eat it too. The whole world knows how you funded terrorists to disturb peace in kashmir.... The whole world knows that about your policy of using terrorism as a foreign policy tool.... Thus the world dont give a damm about what pakistanies think.


If the world doesn't give a damn about what Pakistan thinks then why India is so riled up against Pakistan's stance on Kashmir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rupeshkumar

I S I said:


> Expect dead bodies on your side, soon.
> 
> 
> Fuckin crocodile tears.



Haven't we seen enough dead bodies on both sides already? Shouldn't that be enough ??


----------



## Akhill

photo ops and some heroic dialogues.... Or anything different this time ?


----------



## my2cents

GreenFalcon said:


> If this "world" that you are referring to is silent on a clear-cut issue like Kashmir, then we can only imagine its credibility..



Nothing is black and white and your proxy war is not helping in shaping your narrative.


----------



## Musafir117

Again an sad incident 
We know our enemies but we don't know how to protect ourselves is more sad, only a single security man can't secure the premises accept it or not it's a total security failure from top to bottom. LeJ like other outfit banned groups have links with TTP. 
LeJ--->TTP--->Afghanistan--->India and there is no mystery behind it. 
RIP lost souls.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## I S I

Rupeshkumar said:


> Haven't we seen enough dead bodies on both sides already? Shouldn't that be enough ??


Sadly, this proxy war will never end as long as the Kashmir issue is not resolved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

yesterday i told you on the isis khurasan charsadda news that They have recently met raw agents in afghanistan. look what happened after that meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GreenFalcon

MandarK said:


> http://tribune.com.pk/story/58792/musharraf-slams-the-west-for-ignoring-kashmir
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1163376/isi-cultivated-taliban-to-counter-indian-action-against
> 
> 
> I guess pakistani sources will do.....


No they won't you said 'The World' please go and google a bit more


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

We need to guard our boders from afghanistan and then pinch India with some salt.. They have been using 14 consulate against Pakistan. Russia have opportunity to bring back this world to three polar. Its only Kabul with 25 countries army under Nato flag forcing india to become South Asian soul power. its Time for other Seprate movements to grab their rope wrap around indias neck .. There are 20 more Kashmir in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Akhill said:


> photo ops and some heroic dialogues.... Or anything different this time ?



Nope nothing. Zilch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

They bleed us we bleed them simple vise-verse... wait for the hunting!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## WAJsal

RIP!
Will be opened soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Maybe i have seen it happen a lot, don't really have words to express my feelings. The hate, these savages...If we are to blame India, we are wrong to do so. Are we going to cry like a baby, and continue to blame an entity for 70 years now. Simply look to mend our home. Secure ourselves, look to have no business with Afghanis who are hosting these terrorists. Simply attack them where we can, no matter the consequence. We need to realize that we are going to see such incidents from time to time, especially in Baluchistan and KPK. We need to get rid of this menace permanently.
And funny how we'll have security Ijlas for a couple of days, media talking about it. And after a couple of days, everyone will forget this ever happened. Pathetic behavior. Pathetic and useless government. We are doing politics in matters of national security. RIP NAP.
Need Zarb-e-azb like operation in the whole country, need to seal the borders best we can. Open an account, i'll be the first to donate what i have. Government shouldn't worry about funds.
RIP, very stressful and very hurting to see.

@DESERT FIGHTER , wasting your valuable time on a pathetic place. And then you see the same people complaining on PDF.

@balixd ,@Irfan Baloch ....

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## El_Swordsmen

!eon said:


> Shout of surgical strikes was just a diversion. This was what they were planning, and have executed successfully.
> 
> This was what they were pointing at about choice of place and time. It's easier for them to come from Afghanistan side rather from eastern border. You should have prepared for this kind of attack.




yes this was supposed to happen and targeting Quetta was ideal for them as it did the damage & it can sabotage ongoing developments of CPEC. Pak should now consider sealing the Afghan border completely. If such measures would not be taken afghan soil will be used against Pakistan in future as well !!



WAJsal said:


> Maybe i have seen it happen a lot, don't really have words to express my feelings. The hate, these savages...If we are to blame India, we are wrong to do so. Are we going to cry like a baby, and continue to blame an entity for 70 years now. Simply look to mend our home. Secure ourselves, look to have no business with Afghanis who are hosting these terrorists. Simply attack them where we can, no matter the consequence. We need to realize that we are going to see such incidents from time to time, especially in Baluchistan and KPK. We need to get rid of this menace permanently.
> And funny how we'll have security Ijlas for a couple of days, media talking about it. And after a couple of days, everyone will forget this ever happened. Pathetic behavior. Pathetic and useless government. We are doing politics in matters of national security. RIP NAP.
> Need ZAB like operation in the whole country, need to seal the borders best we can. Open an account, i'll be the first to donate what i have. Government shouldn't worry about funds.
> RIP, very stressful and very hurting to see.



our gov. is incompetent & their policies regarding national security are inadequate, we cannot blame anyone for this attack !! Indeed it's very sad & excruciating to see Pakistan in such state ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Inna lilla hai wa inna ellaihi raji'oon

What a sad morning for me. May they all rest in peace. Inna lilla hai wa inna ellaihi raji'oon

We need to secure our border with Afghanistan and deal with terrorists with iron fists. Zarb e Azb has wiped out the entire generation of terrorists and whatever is left is trying to assert if they mean anything. We need to wipe them out and clean this menance of terrorism for once and for all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zero boy




----------



## I S I

One question also rises. if the Police can't protect itself, how will they protect the unarmed citizens? We need police reforms in whole country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Condolences to the families of the deceased cadets. That's some heavy casualty caused by just three militants.


----------



## Hell hound

Rip guys.....


----------



## I S I

Rupeshkumar said:


> There is no kashmir issue if Pakistan stop supporting terrorists.


So it was Pakistan who implemented curfew for the last 100 days in IOK? Get your medicines on time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

https://defence.pk/threads/isis-via...ity-for-the-attack-in-quetta-pakistan.457758/


----------



## JattPanjabi

So it's ISIS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

*ISIS (via al-Amaq) claims responsibility for the attack in Quetta Pakistan!*



JattPanjabi said:


> So it's ISIS?


Yes of course its ISIS. RAW is not responsible for every mess in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JattPanjabi

Norwegian said:


> *ISIS (via al-Amaq) claims responsibility for the attack in Quetta Pakistan!*
> 
> 
> Yes of course its ISIS. RAW is not responsible for every mess in Pakistan.



Evil bastards, everyone needs to stop bickering over Kashmir, Uri etc and start working to exterminate them together

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

So the wall of the training center are so short that a six year old boy can climb it as per express news

WTF is this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gryphon

HAKIKAT said:


> Baloch folks are paying the price with blood and tears for refusing to play the part relegated for them by the Pak's enemies. Seeing that Baloch folks won't play to their fiddle they're taking revenge on them. From now on, _inshaAllah_, it's not only Pak state vs proxy scums, but also the brave common Baloch vs the dogs of war. Similar staffs happened with the Kurdish folks in Turkey. PKK is now being increasingly kept under attack due to the valuable intels coming from the locals....



Afghanistan & India use TTP-LeJ terrorists to destabilize Pakistan. Afghans provide men and India provides money & weapons.

These two countries are also helping Baloch liberation terrorists to divert attention from Kashmir. This attack is not a punitive action against Baloch's. It is to avenge Uri attack from Pakistan.

All this will not go unpunished. Afghans will feel it in the days to come, God willing. So will those financing these sneaking terror attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

WAJsal said:


> Maybe i have seen it happen a lot, don't really have words to express my feelings. The hate, these savages...If we are to blame India, we are wrong to do so. Are we going to cry like a baby, and continue to blame an entity for 70 years now. Simply look to mend our home. Secure ourselves, look to have no business with Afghanis who are hosting these terrorists. Simply attack them where we can, no matter the consequence. We need to realize that we are going to see such incidents from time to time, especially in Baluchistan and KPK. We need to get rid of this menace permanently.
> And funny how we'll have security Ijlas for a couple of days, media talking about it. And after a couple of days, everyone will forget this ever happened. Pathetic behavior. Pathetic and useless government. We are doing politics in matters of national security. RIP NAP.
> Need Zarb-e-azb like operation in the whole country, need to seal the borders best we can. Open an account, i'll be the first to donate what i have. Government shouldn't worry about funds.
> RIP, very stressful and very hurting to see.
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER , wasting your valuable time on a pathetic place. And then you see the same people complaining on PDF.
> 
> @balixd ,@Irfan Baloch ....


Lashker Jhangvi and its political outlet ASWJ provides political muscle to Nawaz league hence the ruling party never dares to allow operation cleanup in Punjab like being conducted in the rest of the country.
and to cause a smoke screen and fool the ill informed.. it "leaks" a story to dawn blaming Pakistan army and ISI for failing to go after terrorists in Punjab and patronising them. Nawaz league went as far as blaming army for putting hurdles on CPEC which is obnoxious.

LeJ has over the years enjoyed the support from very influential people.. yes its founders had the support of the military as well during the time of Gen Zia but their relation was pretty much divorced specially during Gen Musharraf time when this organisation announced itself to represent Al Qaeda in Pakistan .. abducted and executed Col Imam with the help of Khalid Khawaja and conducted some stunning operations against the state and its people.

Nawaz leagues support of this terror outfit is not Malicious or devilish but a necessity as well as it fears that the support will go to PTI and Jamat Islami and affect its vote bank.. which is not unfounded given the indication by Lal Masjid thugs (staunch allies of LeJ & TTP and declared followers of Al Baghdadi) that they might consider joining Imran's protest. 

in the end . need to keep power is more than protecting the state and its people

rest I agree with your commentary.. there will be talk shows , mock condemnations and shock and business as usual. recall that Nawaz sherif was complaining about lack of food choices and low standard when he visited Peshawar after the APS tragedy.. this shows the seriousness of our politicians .. National action plan is non action plan. it was the unwillingness of our democratic leaders that led the military to enforce military courts that made a staunch army hater Raza Rabbani shed crocodile tears (he didnt even express sorrow over any terrorist atrocity including APS).

I have said it many times that blaming India is only warranted if and when we capture their guys like Yadev or intercept their communications and seize their arms.. but our reaction / pre-emptive action etc is something which India is not preventing us but our collective leadership which is lacking in that department. Gen Raheel has got few things done by nawaz when he wanted and I am sure PM will listen to his advice if Raheel makes a case and a point over it.

on side note.. Imran's stupid protest is fcked

stupid because, the idiot makes a protest, half does it.. Gives an advance date for the next march giving both the Indians along the Borders and LoC and the TTP ample time to coincide their attacks accordingly.. Not suggesting any coordination of TTP and Indians with Nawaz Sherif to counter the effects of PTI marches but just saying its all to convinent and happy coincidence for Nawaz sherif over and over and over again. if anything is going to be gained through protest or march then it will be spontanious like a flash mob.. it cant be planned and calculated .. Imran is burning himself out.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Amaa'n

WAJsal said:


> Maybe i have seen it happen a lot, don't really have words to express my feelings. The hate, these savages...If we are to blame India, we are wrong to do so. Are we going to cry like a baby, and continue to blame an entity for 70 years now. Simply look to mend our home. Secure ourselves, look to have no business with Afghanis who are hosting these terrorists. Simply attack them where we can, no matter the consequence. We need to realize that we are going to see such incidents from time to time, especially in Baluchistan and KPK. We need to get rid of this menace permanently.
> And funny how we'll have security Ijlas for a couple of days, media talking about it. And after a couple of days, everyone will forget this ever happened. Pathetic behavior. Pathetic and useless government. We are doing politics in matters of national security. RIP NAP.
> Need Zarb-e-azb like operation in the whole country, need to seal the borders best we can. Open an account, i'll be the first to donate what i have. Government shouldn't worry about funds.
> RIP, very stressful and very hurting to see.
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER , wasting your valuable time on a pathetic place. And then you see the same people complaining on PDF.
> 
> @balixd ,@Irfan Baloch ....


No words for me to explain the situation ----- I was sitting with a Director - NACTA, who is a relative, the stories of incompetency and nepotism shared actually got me disappointed ------ I distanced myself from all this crap, because it really hurts to know the inefficiency and incompetency of institutions which are supposed to be the backbone of this entire strategy ---- this incident may ring few bells in the corridors of Islamabad offices but a few days down and it will all be the history

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Without spec ops inside Afghanistan to take out their infrastructure Zarb-e-Azab gains account for nothing.They will attack us a hundred times more.You can pre empt and stop 99 but eventually 1 will get through and when that happens this is the result!
Time for measures inside Pakistan are long gone.Its time we go for their jugular.Engaging in Cat and mouse games within our borders can only lead us so far its time we stopped being pussies,man up and go shoot them in their homes.
What i can't comprehend is why we are so reluctant to go after these dogs inside Afghanistan?Afghan gov doesn't even control 40% of the territory rest are breeding grounds for such scum.We can operate and deny and involvement without any interference from Afghan troops.Its not like Afghanistan can mobilise against us.They hardly have control over the few areas which they claim as safe and Taliban free.If we can't risk losing soldiers why not use cruise missiles?Woh Shabrat per bjanay hain?
In short only viable option is to go after them in Afghanistan,let no place on this earth be safe for them!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

farhan_9909 said:


> I have said it in the past
> 
> As long as our border with Afghanistan is not completely fenced we cany bring complete halt in terrorism as Afghanistan is a breeding ground for anti Pakistan forces including India.
> 
> Good fences makes good neighbors


you are looking at the wrong direction
it is Punjab and southern Punjab to be exact. LeJ, ASWJ or Punjabi taliban as they are known is Rana Sana ullahs territory.
but that operation against them will never happen as it will be against the Democracy since the Punjabi Democracy needs the help of these butchers to survive and stay in power.. but if the rest of Pakistanis die then so be it because it is Jamhuriat ka Husan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> It is to avenge Uri attack from Pakistan.



So you are admitting that Pakistan did Uri? While this does look eerily similar to Uri in the method used (attacking cadets while they're asleep) this is most likely a case of imitation/inspiration. India doesn't control all these terrorist groups ISIS, LeJ and whatnot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Prayers with the Families of Martyrs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rupeshkumar

@HRK - why are you giving me negative ratings one after the other? I seriously hope i am not trolling here?? Or i am not following some rule of the forum???? Seriously i dont care but please let know, so that i can improve my behavior here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlackOpsIndia

#*QuettaAttack* is agnst PTI dharna! 

60 martyrs and this much sensitivity of major political party! Only Imran can compete with Kerjiwal in stooping this low, even if take discarding martyrdom of 60 jawans!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Rafay Jamil said:


> You can pre empt and stop 99 but eventually 1 will get through and when that happens this is the result!




What the hell they didn't attack some fruit market, they attacked a POLICE training center for goodness sake .......... and this is not something for the first time it has happened before, police training centers targeted and hundreds massacred...... was there ever a lesson learnt? apparently not.

By this time if this nation and country had some shame left in it IG Balochistan Police would have been roasted and served to dogs. Going into foreign lands when we miserably fail to protect our own. These policemen were supposed to make Pakistani citizens feel secure and safe .............. look at their condition and mourn the eternal insensitivity, incompetence, corruption, lacking balls to take decisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cocomo

inna lillahi wa inallah-e-raji'oon. ISIS is raising its ugly head in Af-Pak. What can Pakistan do with its God damn western border? We can't surely seal is fully, it will probably cut across villages. Can the threats from across the border be countered by strengthening FC? Or should Pakistan raise tribal militias with authority only within FATA?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

T-123456 said:


> How can they get in,no guards,no weapons?


they breached the security .. they were delayed by the sentry who engaged them and died in the process..
I cant comment on the tiers of the security but it appears they were not many and once they were inside the canteens, mess halls and dorms then game was over. guns were only used to take out any resistance and then detonate with the most students close by or when the security forces were to come.

there was no plan to take hostages.. this is pretty much a given formula.. by the time they breach the security checks ..through covert or frontal assault ... they use the chaos for maximum possible casualties.. the survivors say they looked almost like anyone else there except that they had their faces covered but due to loss of power it was hard to distinguish friend from foe .. the casualties might have been 1/3 more if the third terrorist was not shot dead. before he could detonate himself.

I have avoided your obvious question due to national shame.. our precautions are not very exemplary it seems there was only a lonely sentry on the watch tower who was snipped first but despite being hit he continued to fight and kept them pinned down untill he bled himself to death. 
take an example of the check post below.. the torso and head still shows.. I think the terrorists sneaked in close to the post and then engaged him .. he would have used his rifle or light machine gun until his body lost control due to loss of blood.






..


the best outcome from attack prevention was few years back an attack on airforce base in Quetta where we engaged and killed all terrorists few kilometres before the base boundary. but that wasn't the case in a badaber base attack in peshawar were they caused maximum casualties when they attacked during the time of prayers and killed 30+ personnel in a mosque after breaching the first security line and were halted at 2nd or third but scored lucky shot due to Pakistani love for joint prayers and always giving TTP a juicy target.. (PS I am not against prayers but given the security situation I would recommend and preffer individual prayers rather than giving few dozen lives in a plate to the terrorists)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Neutral_One

RIP to those souls died in this attack. This should be avenged and Pak Army should eradicate the terrorist group whom ever responsible for this attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Malik Abdullah said:


> No just provide me credible proof of direct Saudi involvement in the killings of Shias and you will never see me advocating Saudis ever. Anyway this is not the appropriate thread to discuss about it but I will definitely catch you somewhere else.


I agree its not a correct thread. but in case you missed the wikileaks material and US cables showing Saudi Donners as the biggest contributors of Lashker Jhangvi and Sipah Sahabah then then please have a look.. there is a dedicated thread on who funds Taliban and its affiliates inside Pakistan. 

its not just Pakistan but the Jihad inc across the globe, .. same is the case with iran funding ISO and Tehriq Jafriya.. but it was wiped out by ISI thankfully but no such action was taken against the Deobandi terror group due to fear of displeasure from our Saudi masters and close relation of nawaz party politically and some support from Army during Zia time.

I speak from personal experiences how I grew up and saw my friends and some family members getting radicalised etc...my comments are just comments .. an opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BlackOpsIndia

Norwegian said:


> Its against PTI dharna as a destabilized Pakistan will divert the attention away from Imran Khans dharna on 2nd of November.



So this point scoring cant wait for few hours? its not even 12 hours those 60 people died for their country. 

What kind of man cant wait even 12 hours to score political points? 

Last I heard it was Imran Khan who allotted govt. funds to terrorist organization and just 2 days back got full endorsement to lock down your nations capital!!!!

Think of it from outside, *"Pakistan's Capital Locked down by Banned Terrorist Organizations!"*

Did he even think how will those parents who just lost their early twenties kid feel after they see him selling even that shahadat to justify his cause? Cant it wait just 12 hours if not days?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Norwegian

BlackOpsIndia said:


> So this point scoring cant wait for few hours? its not even 12 hours those 60 people died for their country.
> 
> What kind of man cant wait even 12 hours to score political points?
> 
> Last I heard it was Imran Khan who allotted govt. funds to terrorist organization and just 2 days back got full endorsement to lock down your nations capital!!!!
> 
> Think of it from outside, *"Pakistan's Capital Locked down by Banned Terrorist Organizations!"*
> 
> Did he even think how will those parents who just lost their early twenties kid feel after they see him selling even that shahadat to justify his cause? Cant it wait just 12 hours if not days?


What do you expect? Imran Khan has condemned the attack in Quetta, also he said he is going to visit the city soon:


----------



## AMCA

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Afghanistan & India use TTP-LeJ terrorists to destabilize Pakistan. Afghans provide men and India provides money & weapons.
> 
> These two countries are also helping Baloch liberation terrorists to divert attention from Kashmir. This attack is not a punitive action against Baloch's. It is to avenge Uri attack from Pakistan.
> 
> All this will not go unpunished. Afghans will feel it in the days to come, God willing. So will those financing these sneaking terror attacks.



Rest in peace the deceased. This is not the right place for a blame game and it would be inappropriate of me to reply in a similar fashion, we mourn with you today hoping that Pakistan no longer differentiates good terrorists from bad and instead goes after every terrorist outfit that has hampered its growth and as well ours.


----------



## ManavKalia

Irfan Baloch said:


> I have avoided your obvious question due to national shame.. our precautions are not very exemplary it seems there was only a lonely sentry on the watch tower who was snipped first but despite being hit he continued to fight and kept them pinned down untill he bled himself to death.
> take an example of the check post below.. the torso and head still shows.. I think the terrorists sneaked in close to the post and then engaged him .. he would have used his rifle or light machine gun until his body lost control due to loss of blood.



I think there's more to the picture than this. There are some questions in your description of events, in which the lone sentry engaged and pinned down the attackers, for enough time till his blood ran out, and presumably he lost consciousness. 

If this is how the events would have unfolded, then the sound of the gunplay between the sentry and the attackers, would have alerted other guards as well as a lot of the cadets themselves, well before the final attack happened, and would therefore have given cadets time to escape as well the guards would have been able to mount a response. 

Since it was only 3 attackers, and they managed to inflict maximum casualties, it's safe to assume that they maintained the element of surprise well into the assault. Which would indicate that they disposed of the lone sentry quickly and or they had inside help. Which I guess might become clearer on subsequent investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Adecypher said:


> Sir, the Country is at war...than WHY such relaxed attitude...


The forces taking part in the war are not relaxed. Lets have a count of forces which have taken part in different Ops.
1. Army/AF/Navy
2. Rangers/FC
3. Elite Police/ SSU
4. Frontier Constabulary/ Reserve Police
5. Levies/Khasadars

Coming to Baloch Police and its AT-training and Ops. This is the training history and structure,
http://www.balochistanpolice.gov.pk/att.php

I have not heard of Baloch Police taking part in any anti-terror ops in balochistan. Its usually Army, FC or Intelligence agencies. The Special Security Division (SSD) raised for CPEC protection will be formed by Army. 

There is also another force in the region, Balochistan Constabulary. This force was made through mixing Balochistan reserve Police (6000 troops) with new recruits (sanctioned 4000 strength). This force is said to be standing at 10,000 troops today after being sanctioned in 2003.

Most people wont even know that this Force has procured :
30 X APC (From HIT)
1 X Aircraft 

This is the link.
http://www.balochistanpolice.gov.pk/rbc.php

Its not about just raising forces, its utilising them. Why is FC used everywhere and why is this force of 10,000 troops not brought into equation is beyond my understanding.

This is why i mentioned, leadership as well as command and control. Two issues which need to be addressed seriously.




> I do understand that the resources are stretched and one argument would be that it is IMPOSSIBLE to counter suicide attacks etc BUT still someone from the provincial security machinery have to answer WHY this happened....


Its NOT impossible to stop suicidal attacks. The numbers have declined in past two years. The amount of operations conducted in past 10 years have enabled forces to even identify a suicide bomber from a distance by the way he walks, the clothes he wears, his face expressions etc. 

Provincial members are all holed up in Quetta and holding onto their seats. No one dares ventures out of the house without 50-100 guards. 



> Just watched few news clips...same old bayans, such as:
> 
> 1. Dehshat-gardi ke khilaf *aisey he* lartey rahengey...
> 2. Dehshat-gard "_*raat ka" faida uthaatey huway aqbi raastey say*_ ander dakhil howay...
> 3. Police key _*"taaza-dam"*_ dastey foren jaye-waqowa per pohach gaye...
> 
> Sir we lost 50 + cadets....
> 
> How many "alamnaak" waqiyaat STILL needed to wake us up .... ?


Waking up isnt an issue. The issue is personal agendas. Governor has how own agendas, MNA's and MPA's have their own.

Police college is being attacked, who arrives first at the scene? ....FC. is FC responsible for whole of Balochistan, will FC be sent whenever an attack happens. FC is very efficient so its being used and the FC commanders (IG/DIG) are top notch officers who usually make the top brass of GHQ some day.

who should arrive first ?.... Police. Ofcourse Police. Its a Police establishment being attacked. But the ATF arrived second with LCB. This shows how competent the Baloch Police is.




> I just cannot comprehend what is the "thinking process" after all such incidents, is it something like:
> 1. OK from now on we should put more security at all such places (I don't think so)
> 2. From now on we should improve the local community based intelligence network and make sure we will not repeat the past mistakes (really!!!)
> 3. We know that terrorist are constantly planning to hit us...ARE WE READY...WHAT ARE OUR WEAKNESSES....?
> the list goes on....
> 
> Or may be I am "over-reacting" as things are absolutely under control and somehow this incident is merely an "exception".....



Such issues are discussed in Army circles and Army meetings because Army is serious about its security and the services it provides. The next is FC, they will not give any leverage to security lapse.

Baloch Police is a civilian establishment and answers to civilian leadership. I hope something gets done. fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kharral

Inna LILLAH e wa Inna ELLAIH e raji'oon

Seeing so many young men butchered like this year after year in their academies & then forgotten within months forever by the society they rose up to defend, I ask myself why should any young man in his prime invite death upon himself by joining a profession & institute which offers him no protection what so ever ??

Why would any young man risk his dignity, conscious, limb & life to defend a state ( with out any major financial or social reward in return ) whose sole beneficiary is a treacherous corrupt to the core ELITE.

Has any nation ever had any hope of winning a war like this & overcome a calamity like this with a government & political leadership like ours ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BlackOpsIndia

Norwegian said:


> What do you expect? Imran Khan has *condemned* the attack in Quetta, also he said he is going to visit the city soon:



Wow! thats a big big thing to do.

So what those 60 jawans died for their country? the great leader showed the empathy and compassion by *condemning* the attack and at very same time literally telling that their martyrdom is just *cannon fodder* for his political gains.


Come on man, I am finding it extremely uncomfortable that anyone is defending that. No matter what your political affiliation is or how big leader you are, you are just a loud mouth bigot who is alive cuz those security personnel are willing to die for you(not you).

They deserved better than this, how disgusting, cant even wait for 12 hours while there are still many who are in critical condition in hospital. 60 is a big number, even in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

Kharral said:


> Has any nation ever had any hope of winning this war & overcome this calamity with a government & political leadership like ours ?


It has nothing to do with leadership. It has to do with funding madrassas that produce terrorists.



BlackOpsIndia said:


> So what those 60 jawans died for their country? the great leader showed the empathy and compassion by *condemning* the attack and at very same time literally telling that their martyrdom is not cannon fodder for his political gains.


Did you even listen to what he said? He says he does not believe these attacks are linked with his dharna. But he is going to investigate.


----------



## Signalian

Zarvan said:


> At least know what you are talking about. Recruits are not armed any where. There should have been 20 newly raised Anti Terrorist Force Guys deployed at this centre all the time to protect. One Guard is a bloody joke. Also along with 20 ATF Guys trainers at this centre should have been Armed. The question is why on earth this centre was not being protected by at least 15 to 20 Police Commandos. This is high incompetence of Police. @Sarge. Yes recruits can't be armed but your Elite Commandos should be deployed there all the time I mean from 15 to 20 Commandos. Pece with India good joke @iPhone soon you would drop Punjab than Sindh and than Gilgil Baltistan and than other Pakistan.



Police should see how the Army and FC protect their educational and training establishments. Baloch Police should have learnt a lesson from the attack on Punjab Police School a few years ago. 

The enemy looks for weak spots to do most damage and this is exactly what happened. 
They come and study movement like spies do, 
they see what goes in, 
what comes out, what timings, 
when does the guard change take place, 
whats the number of guards present at a single point in time,
how many weapons are present on premises,
whats the reaction time of QRF,
how near of far is the nearest cantonment and police station for QRF to come, 
when are important dates of inspections and visits,
when are canteens and messes filled up,
etc etc

After studying all this and whatever else they can, then the plan is made and disaster happens like what happened today.

I remember the night guard in PA at one important gate/check point/post, which may not be the Main Gate of campus is:
1 X NCO (havaldar,Guard commander)
3 X Sepoy
All equipped with G-3, torches, whistles and if the guard post isnt available, then a tent was authorised.

Next is the Guard room, the number of guards deployed depend upon the facility they are protecting. Usually a section level (upto 10) is present at all times for Alert call. 

This may have changed now due to crisis situation in Pakistan. What can one single sentry at Guard tower do. Above all its a police establishment, not army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Food for throught.

why was IG-FC giving the first interview.

where was IG Baloch Police? His establishment was being attacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kharral

Norwegian said:


> It has nothing to do with leadership. It has to do with funding madrassas that produce terrorists.
> 
> 
> Did you even listen to what he said? He says he does not believe these attacks are linked with his dharna. But he is going to investigate.



It has EVERYTHING to do with Leadership. The madrasahs & terrorist organisations disguised as political parties are out there because there is no Leadership to confront them & their followers for their anti state activities & crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Z-A-K

what is important here, that the spotlight from Kashmir shouldnt change course, and blame game is not going to work here, you either perform or go home,


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

COAS at Police Training Academy Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

jaunty said:


> So you are admitting that Pakistan did Uri? While this does look eerily similar to Uri in the method used (attacking cadets while they're asleep) this is most likely a case of imitation/inspiration. India doesn't control all these terrorist groups ISIS, LeJ and whatnot.


He is moron. We have nothing to do with Uri attack. We are already busy in completing CPEC within time , to complete other projects as metro buses, metro train and Busy in to meet demand of electricity & many Power Generation projects going on.
While our army is busy in fighting against terrorist , zarb-e-arab operation is still continue after 2 years. We are busy in demolishing terrorist camps & their supporters. We are front line state on war against terrorism. Terrorist attacks are decreased from 4000 in 2008, to only 350 in 2015. We will eliminate this menace soon. We have nothing to do with Uri attack. India blamed pakistan within hour without investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

3 Indian paid Afghani assholes killed 61 people and 100 injured WHATA SECURITY SITUATION *******doon .... enough capability to kill 3 X - 100 Indians... we will take avenge! we will bleed ... asi jaga say ghuns kar mareengay India ke sara ****** bahir ajayegi.. wait and watch!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Sarge said:


> The forces taking part in the war are not relaxed.



If we are not relaxed then

Then how come we failed to secure a small city like Quetta?

Then how come terrorists manage to achieve their objectives every single time?

Then how come Pakistanis are dying enmasse in terror attacks?

Then how come nothing is being done to avenge their deaths?

Then how come we are failing in this war on terror?

Come on buddy. This is enough. WE have had enough of these excuses. There are 61 families that are grieving right now. Cut these excuses for some time please. Let people forget this massacre and then we can always discuss how great we are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Rashid Mahmood said:


> COAS at Police Training Academy Quetta.
> 
> View attachment 346215



More useless photo ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## litman

Zibago said:


> Also another of his kids is now pm of Pak his ideology lives on like a cancer


so basically he had three kids. jihadis, mqm and nawaz . all three have missions against pakistan.


----------



## indiatester

My condolences. 
Terrorism in all forms should be wiped out.


----------



## Stealth

Pakistan POLICY is big FAIL.... until no COUNTER AGGRESSIVE Attack... ise tarhan apnay marwatay rahoo loog.... BS MUSHARAF you revise back ......... HIT INDIA HARD!​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Adecypher said:


> Sir, the Country is at war...than WHY such relaxed attitude



Nothing would happen. For establishment of Pakistan life and property of people of Pakistan means nothing.

WE would still have same kind of relations with afghans. After all we pledged millions of dollars to that sh!t of a country. This is what we got in return.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## soundHound

Rip to victims, and prayers for injured.


----------



## Devil Soul

Capt Roohullah Martyred during Quetta attack

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Stealth

pkdefense said:


> Where are the proof of any of this? Anywhere in the world where investigation reach such conclusive evidence in a matter of hours?



apnay andar evidence letay rahoo whcih evidence you've seen for OBL have you seen Usama ? which evidence you've seen of WMD ? 9/11 ?? URI ??? whcih evidence you're talking about... GO AND HIT HARD else bhet kar apnay loog marwatay raho aur APNI BHI MARWATAY RAHO!

here is the RED HANDED CAUGHT ON SERVICE RAW AGENT. By the way what is the purpose of ISIS Attack in Pakistan ? What PAkistan has to do with ISIS ??? give me answer of that...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Devil Soul said:


> Capt Roohullah Martyred during Quetta attack



Keep collecting martyrs one after another. 

This country needs people alive and not martyrs for God's sake.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Devil Soul

*Ansar AbbasiVerified account* ‏@AnsarAAbbasi  8h8 hours ago
After #Uri false flag Indian op, Pakistani security agencies had warned of possible #RAW sponsored terrorism in Baluchistan. #*QuettaAttack*

39 replies141 retweets226 likes


----------



## niaz

Whatever Taliban Khan and his supporters say, it is inconceivable that the India is conspiring to help Nawaz Sharif.

I say to PTI supporters that this heinous act has allegedly been carried out by the Laskhar Jhangvi which is allied with the TTP. Not long ago TTP nominated Imran Khan as their Spokesman that is why his nickname is Taliban Khan. JUI leader Maulana Fazal Rahman openly called Imran Khan an Israeli/ Zionist agent, should we believe it? I have heard Imran declaring on TV that this is not our war and that Pak Army by attacking his beloved Taliban, was actually fighting America’s war.

Fact being Imran Khan is desperate to become PM of Pakistan because he has realised that his time is running out and that PTI would not be able to win Punjab from the PML-N. The only way left for him is thru agitation and calling the opposition by whatever derogatory names that he can thin off. I have long ago realized his real game and ignore his shenanigans. But off course, to his supporters, he is the embodiment of God and can do no wrong.

Coming back to this very sad and deplorable incident. The nation has to understand that our enemy is from within and It is virtually impossible to distinguish a Lej, TTP, ISIS/ activist from ordinary law abiding Pakistani. No matter how vigilant you are; there would be casualties.

In society where political leaders such as Munawwar Hassan openly declare TTP leader as Shaheed and Pak Army Jawans as simply dead; one must expect a lot of covert support from a significant section of the society who think that these terrorists are fighting for Allah and for Islam. I see nothing on the cards to control the madrassahs who are breeding ground for these butchers and / or in the South Punjab which is the strong hold of many terrorists groups, again because of underlying support for SSP & LeJ among the PML-N itself.

This is war for the survival of Pakistan. India, Israel, Afghans may be aiding the terrorists with funds & arms, but the people who physically carry out destruction are Pakistanis. While my heart goes out to the survivors of the young men who gave their lives in the service of the country; we need to strengthen our resolve for the retribution and complete elimination of the poison of extremism from Pakistan.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

Areesh said:


> Keep collecting martyrs one after another.
> 
> This country needs people alive and not martyrs for God's sake.


We are in a state of War, sadly we will keep of collecting martyrs till peace is achieved... its heart breaking, but that is the reality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Sarge said:


> Food for throught.
> 
> 
> 
> where was IG Baloch Police? .



Breakfast with family? Sleeping in warm bed with wife ?


----------



## Devil Soul

*AbbTakk English* ‏@AbbtakkE  3m3 minutes ago
PM reaches Quetta, to chair meeting on law and order https://goo.gl/XcW2LR  #*QuettaAttack* #PMNawazSahrif #AbbTakk


----------



## Leo~Calicratis

only termination of collaborators is real. what NDS doing for!? or, why nawaj sharif didn't sounded bout kulbusen zadeb in UNGA meeting!? maybe that would hurt his businesses in india. if Pakistan failed to saturate the international media repeatedly pronouncing about indian covert, subversive acts against innocent Pakistanis they'll fail. diminishing terrorism in Pakistan directly links to killing of ashraf ghani, nds top bodies, afgayn generals. if some of their high profiles can b killed, it'll convey excellent message to kabul and those money monger infidels will scare and change their minds not to kill innocent.... there's no way, but crushing skulls of nds & afgayn slaves of india.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Devil Soul said:


> We are in state of War, sadly we will keep of collecting martyrs till peace is achieved... its heart breaking, but that the reality



Is that some kind of an excuse?? Oh we are in a war. So we would continue to lose our people like fools with no end in sight??

Come on buddy. This drama of martyrdom needs to end. We don't need more martyrs. We want people alive serving this country. We want our establishment to behave like establishment of a nuclear country should behave. They should stop behaving like establishment of Somalia or Central African Republic. 

Visiting hospitals is not job of an army chief or intelligence heads. Giving a strong reply to countries like Afghanistan is their job. It is their job to change our foreign policy if it is too weak and timid to even put a country like Afghanistan in right track.

I am sick of this bullshit that military and civilian establishment of this country is involved. The shit that is killing innocent people of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Well.wisher

That was a huge blast, I'm living in quetta cantt area , so far from sariab but still heard the sound of firings , and two big blasts. 
Then the sound of helicopters and army cars and ambulances perturbed me. 
The cadets are so young , they had no modern weapons , still in training. 
I feel sorry for their families . 
Probably the first blast was carried to kill the watchman then started firing over the young candidates, and then entered the training centre , when forces entered and started operation , they did another blast to kill the fc and police. 
The situation was improved whrn pak army took the control. 
I really appreciate army's security in the city , they've been protecting well the areas that are under their control. ( Masha Allah ) . Army should be given the control of Quetta. All fc and police should enter army so they're given an excellent training.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Winchester

ISPR is going to release a song and everything will be back to normal.

The question to ask is has the F.C been going as hard against the likes of LeJ in Baluchistan as it has against BLF/BRA??? 

And no I don't blame the PML-N govt. for this, it isn't Punjab.....The F.C under orders from Rawalpindi does what it wants in Baluchistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Signalian

Areesh said:


> If we are not relaxed then
> 
> Then how come we failed to secure a small city like Quetta?
> 
> Then how come terrorists manage to achieve their objectives every single time?
> 
> Then how come Pakistanis are dying enmasse in terror attacks?
> 
> Then how come nothing is being done to avenge their deaths?
> 
> Then how come we are failing in this war on terror?
> 
> Come on buddy. This is enough. WE have had enough of these excuses. There are 61 families that are grieving right now. Cut these excuses for some time please. Let people forget this massacre and then we can always discuss how great we are.



you were not provided any excuse,only the ground reality of Baloch Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

the only solution is the turkish model.they pissed 2 super powers and entered syria and iraq at the same time.hit the terrorist where it hurts them.we need to come out of our shell.arm the afghan taliban to teeth.give them whatever necessary.in the same time take nuristan and kunar.bases of ttp.end indian influence in afghanistan.this cancer will never end untill the root is not cut.
but our policy makers are too cowards to act.they can take selfies and foto ops but cant act.look at turkey.it is safer then before.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

niaz said:


> Whatever Taliban Khan and his supporters say, it is inconceivable that the India is conspiring to help Nawaz Sharif.
> 
> I say to PTI supporters that this heinous act has allegedly been carried out by the Laskhar Jhangvi which is allied with the TTP. Not long ago TTP nominated Imran Khan as their Spokesman that is why his nickname is Taliban Khan. JUI leader Maulana Fazal Rahman openly called Imran Khan an Israeli/ Zionist agent, should we believe it? I have heard Imran declaring on TV that this is not our war and that Pak Army by attacking his beloved Taliban, was actually fighting America’s war.
> 
> Fact being Imran Khan is desperate to become PM of Pakistan because he has realised that his time is running out and that PTI would not be able to win Punjab from the PML-N. The only way left for him is thru agitation and calling the opposition by whatever derogatory names that he can thin off. I have long ago realized his real game and ignore his shenanigans. But off course, to his supporters, he is the embodiment of God and can do no wrong.
> 
> Coming back to this very sad and deplorable incident. The nation has to understand that our enemy is from within and It is virtually impossible to distinguish a Lej, TTP, ISIS/ activist from ordinary law abiding Pakistani. No matter how vigilant you are; there would be casualties.
> 
> In society where political leaders such as Munawwar Hassan openly declare TTP leader as Shaheed and Pak Army Jawans as simply dead; one must expect a lot of covert support from a significant section of the society who think that these terrorists are fighting for Allah and for Islam. I see nothing on the cards to control the madrassahs who are breeding ground for these butchers and / or in the South Punjab which is the strong hold of many terrorists groups, again because of underlying support for SSP & LeJ among the PML-N itself.
> 
> This is war for the survival of Pakistan. India, Israel, Afghans may be aiding the terrorists with funds & arms, but the people who physically carry out destruction are Pakistanis. While my heart goes out to the survivors of the young men who gave their lives in the service of the country; we need to strengthen our resolve for the retribution and complete elimination of the poison of extremism from Pakistan.
> 
> .


I think most of your statements were valid before the attack on APC as PTI took a clear stance for supporting Zarb-e-Azb and complete annihilation of terrorism. The initial statements by Imran Khan were to allure the masses but once the party structure had been built he was ready to listen the facts and changed his opinion towards the terrorists. This is entirely a different subject and should be discussed in more appropriate platform

There is no denial that Taliban have enjoyed support amongst the massive in Pakistan for a long period of time but the time has changed and if you go and speak to anybody in Pakistan, 99.99% of them would be willing to roast the Taliban by their own hand. So your opinion is true pre-2013. The terrorists are doing such cowardly attacks after they have lost support, land and machinery to continue their evil ambitions and you have clearly witnessed that the number of bomb blasts have decreased from 20 per month to once a month. That is a huge achievement already and these are the signs of frustration by Terrorists (be it home grown or imported) that they will open mass fire on innocents to make themselves count in 2016. Be assured, they all will be crushed and I foresee peace is not too far Insha'Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Well.wisher

Areesh said:


> Keep collecting martyrs one after another.
> 
> This country needs people alive and not martyrs for God's sake.



R.I.P ..
So young and so handsome brave man. 
May Allah swt give sabr to his family. 
May Allah swt grant him the highest level of jannah. 
The brave man martyred protecting his fellow muslims. 
We pay a salute to you ! 
Shahadat was your fate. Roohullah, A title of hazrat issa a.s . The Messiah. 

But still , still there is more alarms in the city. It's not clear yet. According to wajahat khan there's another bomb car inside the city.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Master Khadim * ‏@KhadimMaster  4m4 minutes ago
دہشتگرد تنظیم دولت اسلامیہ عرف داعش کے میڈیا سیل اعماق نے کوئٹہ پولیس اکیڈمی میں حملہ آور دہشتگردوں کی تصاویر جاری کردیں #*QuettaAttack*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Operation needed in South Punjab.

Operation Needed in Karachi 

This political shittt of protecting these scumbags need to be shelved.

More efforts needed to complete CPEC sooner than ever



Devil Soul said:


> *Master Khadim * ‏@KhadimMaster  4m4 minutes ago
> دہشتگرد تنظیم دولت اسلامیہ عرف داعش کے میڈیا سیل اعماق نے کوئٹہ پولیس اکیڈمی میں حملہ آور دہشتگردوں کی تصاویر جاری کردیں #*QuettaAttack*



Look at their features.

From left looks like local, the center and right side one resembles uzbek, Mongolian ones.

Anyway we have not learned any lesson so far from past attacks. 

We need break their local supply chain in Pakistan and flush out all the inside informers.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## I S I

niaz said:


> Whatever Taliban Khan and his supporters say, it is inconceivable that the India is conspiring to help Nawaz Sharif.
> 
> I say to PTI supporters that this heinous act has allegedly been carried out by the Laskhar Jhangvi which is allied with the TTP. Not long ago TTP nominated Imran Khan as their Spokesman that is why his nickname is Taliban Khan. JUI leader Maulana Fazal Rahman openly called Imran Khan an Israeli/ Zionist agent, should we believe it? I have heard Imran declaring on TV that this is not our war and that Pak Army by attacking his beloved Taliban, was actually fighting America’s war.
> 
> Fact being Imran Khan is desperate to become PM of Pakistan because he has realised that his time is running out and that PTI would not be able to win Punjab from the PML-N. The only way left for him is thru agitation and calling the opposition by whatever derogatory names that he can thin off. I have long ago realized his real game and ignore his shenanigans. But off course, to his supporters, he is the embodiment of God and can do no wrong.
> 
> Coming back to this very sad and deplorable incident. The nation has to understand that our enemy is from within and It is virtually impossible to distinguish a Lej, TTP, ISIS/ activist from ordinary law abiding Pakistani. No matter how vigilant you are; there would be casualties.
> 
> In society where political leaders such as Munawwar Hassan openly declare TTP leader as Shaheed and Pak Army Jawans as simply dead; one must expect a lot of covert support from a significant section of the society who think that these terrorists are fighting for Allah and for Islam. I see nothing on the cards to control the madrassahs who are breeding ground for these butchers and / or in the South Punjab which is the strong hold of many terrorists groups, again because of underlying support for SSP & LeJ among the PML-N itself.
> 
> This is war for the survival of Pakistan. India, Israel, Afghans may be aiding the terrorists with funds & arms, but the people who physically carry out destruction are Pakistanis. While my heart goes out to the survivors of the young men who gave their lives in the service of the country; we need to strengthen our resolve for the retribution and complete elimination of the poison of extremism from Pakistan.
> 
> .


Finally a sane ThinkTank who gets it. Now i can die in peace.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ManavKalia said:


> I think there's more to the picture than this. There are some questions in your description of events, in which the lone sentry engaged and pinned down the attackers, for enough time till his blood ran out, and presumably he lost consciousness.
> 
> If this is how the events would have unfolded, then the sound of the gunplay between the sentry and the attackers, would have alerted other guards as well as a lot of the cadets themselves, well before the final attack happened, and would therefore have given cadets time to escape as well the guards would have been able to mount a response.
> 
> Since it was only 3 attackers, and they managed to inflict maximum casualties, it's safe to assume that they maintained the element of surprise well into the assault. Which would indicate that they disposed of the lone sentry quickly and or they had inside help. Which I guess might become clearer on subsequent investigation.




information is very sketchy. there is only mention of one sentry.. as if the entrance was only being guarded by one person. 

I agree with your conclusion that they disposed him off quickly. someone receiving single or multiple assault weapon wounds wont last long. maybe he died in a minute or two? 

they would have sneaked closed to him and opened fire when his silhouette presented a good target . and yes you are also right that some of the terrorists breached the place from multiple locations. 


one thing tells me that the security of the place was dismal .. and it appears that apart from customary guards on the entrance there was no opposition to the attackers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RoadRunner401

ali_raza said:


> the only solution is the turkish model.they pissed 2 super powers and entered syria and iraq at the same time.hit the terrorist where it hurts them.we need to come out of our shell.arm the afghan taliban to teeth.give them whatever necessary.in the same time take nuristan and kunar.bases of ttp.end indian influence in afghanistan.this cancer will never end untill the root is not cut.
> but our policy makers are too cowards to act.they can take selfies and foto ops but cant act.look at turkey.it is safer then before.




ASWJ, LJ these terrorist are Pakistani nationals and enjoy, yes enjoying complete immunity from PMLN, they contest elections in Pakistan, how is entering Afghanistan will solve this, terrorist may be hiding in Afghanistan, but the majority of them are Pakistani national and have support within Pakistan.

They have the bodies of the dead terrorist, identify them post picture on the media arrest their living relatives demolish every property they own and confiscated everything up to a single cent and compensate the dead, until they are really punished this will continue. Feed the dead bodies of terrorist to the pigs.

Nothing and I mean Nothing will happen, not one person will be fired not one minister will resign, you know why becasue they are either in it or don't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

what's going to happen now? pm, president and head of all parties issue a statement of condemnation. they will call it a cowardly act of terrorism and terrorism is taking its last breaths in pak. army chief will visit the hosp . govt will announce compensation for the families of injured and dead which they will never receive. there will be slight more checking on the check post for a week more...............and then the things will get settled and we will wait for another attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Spring Onion

RoadRunner401 said:


> ASWJ, LJ these terrorist are Pakistani nationals and enjoy, yes enjoying complete immunity from security agencies, they contest elections in Pakistan, how is entering Afghanistan will solve this, terrorist may be hiding in Afghanistan, but the majority of them are Pakistani national and have support within Pakistan.
> 
> They have the bodies of the dead terrorist, identify them post picture on the media arrest their living relatives demolish every property they own and confiscated everything up to a single cent and compensate the dead, until they are really punished this will continue. Feed the dead bodies of terrorist to the pigs.
> 
> Nothing and I mean Nothing will happen, not one person will be fired not one minister will resign, you know why becasue they are either in it or don't care.



They are protected by ruling party. security agencies have nothing to do with that. When your government is not willing to let security forces launch operation in base of LeJ and company in South Punjab then what can you do ?

NS and his daughter was more busy in executing plan against Army through Dawn than to act against these terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Irfan Baloch said:


> there was no opposition to the attackers.



And here we have it, so many here are crying wondrous about this attack, while the answer lies on front of us. Really sad !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ManavKalia

Irfan Baloch said:


> information is very sketchy. there is only mention of one sentry.. as if the entrance was only being guarded by one person.
> 
> I agree with your conclusion that they disposed him off quickly. someone receiving single or multiple assault weapon wounds wont last long. maybe he died in a minute or two?
> 
> they would have sneaked closed to him and opened fire when his silhouette presented a good target . and yes you are also right that some of the terrorists breached the place from multiple locations.
> 
> 
> one thing tells me that the security of the place was dismal .. and it appears that apart from customary guards on the entrance there was no opposition to the attackers.



And they might have had help from someone on the inside also.. Seems a very well planned attack for just 3 attackers to inflict so much damage, they seemed to have well detailed info, much more than can be gathered from only external sources.


----------



## Spring Onion

Cannibals Corpse said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790828607744638976




He is very right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

Spring Onion said:


> They are protected by ruling party. security agencies have nothing to do with that. When your government is not willing to let security forces launch operation in base of LeJ and company in South Punjab then what can you do ?
> 
> NS and his daughter was more busy in executing plan against Army through Dawn than to act against these terrorists.



I agree 100% and I will edit my previous post


----------



## simplestguy

I recently met and talked to one of my cousin and his friends who were also recruits there in training center and God willing they survived. They all said that they had finished their training 2 weeks ago but they were called back to the training camp. They were not getting any kind training during last two weeks, they were locked there for no reasons. They are still asking why they were called back when they had already completed their training. Something is fishy here.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Spring Onion

RoadRunner401 said:


> I agree 100% and I will edit my previous post




You have every right to express your opinion. I have no issue with that. We should not curb opinions no matter how diffeent these are.



ManavKalia said:


> And they might have had help from someone on the inside also.. Seems a very well planned attack for just 3 attackers to inflict so much damage, they seemed to have well detailed info, much more than can be gathered from only external sources.




Such coordinated massive attacks always have inside information and help.

If you analyse the situation at your side you will also sense the same in Pathankot or any other such big attack.



simplestguy said:


> I recently met and talked to one of my cousin and his friends who were also recruits there in training center and God willing they survived. They all said that they had finished their training 2 weeks ago but they were called back to the training camp. They were not getting any kind training during last two weeks, they were locked there for no reasons. They are still asking why they were called back when they had already completed their training. Something is fishy here.



Can verify this account kindly ?? It is very important and vital for investigation if true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MULUBJA

Stealth said:


> 3 Indian paid Afghani assholes killed 61 people and 100 injured WHATA SECURITY SITUATION *******doon .... enough capability to kill 3 X - 100 Indians... we will take avenge! we will bleed ... asi jaga say ghuns kar mareengay India ke sara ****** bahir ajayegi.. wait and watch!



Calm down and let an official statement of indian involvement come in before barking at india. In kamra attack too, you guys started blaming india untill Mr. kiyani came with a statement that attckers were your own. They have an enemity with you and in past they have attacked Pakistan many times. How many time could you establish indian link? What you say will be good once an official statement involving india comes in.


----------



## The Eagle

Irfan Baloch said:


> information is very sketchy. there is only mention of one sentry.. as if the entrance was only being guarded by one person.
> 
> I agree with your conclusion that they disposed him off quickly. someone receiving single or multiple assault weapon wounds wont last long. maybe he died in a minute or two?
> 
> they would have sneaked closed to him and opened fire when his silhouette presented a good target . and yes you are also right that some of the terrorists breached the place from multiple locations.
> 
> 
> one thing tells me that the security of the place was dismal .. and it appears that apart from customary guards on the entrance there was no opposition to the attackers.



Security of Police premises anywhere is in the shape as resemble their competence and performance that speaks volume so there is no such efforts or proper measures taken. Fat bellies are busy spending the funds and guarding political masters. This department needs a proper surgery and the current shape is not good and may remain a soft target as we witnessed. 

KPK has improved a lot yet these political thugs are not willing to utilize the Military at best by providing proper training for other departments, fear of depoliticize of Police etc. It has been expressed and still it has to be noted that an OP in Punjab is as must as in Sindh. Soon we will be hearing people like Talal and Zaeem Qadri lipsing about incompetence of Military. It is enough now, I mean, these ----- crossed every limit of treason just to save their political luxury and power based upon greed.



Spring Onion said:


> Can verify this account kindly ?? It is very important and vital for investigation if true.



To eat the budget in the name of continue training, until & unless new batch is arrived for training. The top ranks never freed the training centre as the same has been happening in Sindh as well. Many recruits have been awaiting for the posting even after completion of 6 months training period and sometimes it takes 1 year to pass out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MULUBJA

This city quetta is attacked again and agin. Isn't it possible to beef up security? SOme time it is attacked with guns and some time with bomb. Guys, please do something and make it safe.


----------



## AMCA

Stealth said:


> 3 Indian paid Afghani assholes killed 61 people and 100 injured WHATA SECURITY SITUATION *******doon .... enough capability to kill 3 X - 100 Indians... we will take avenge! we will bleed ... asi jaga say ghuns kar mareengay India ke sara ****** bahir ajayegi.. wait and watch!



You reap what you sow . Nuff said!! Go behind good terrorists also, hunt them down.Let peace prevail in the region.


----------



## Spring Onion

MULUBJA said:


> Calm down and let an official statement of indian involvement come in before barking at india. In kamra attack too, you guys started blaming india untill Mr. kiyani came with a statement that attckers were your own. They have an enemity with you and in past they have attacked Pakistan many times. How many time could you establish indian link? What you say will be good once an official statement involving india comes in.



Pakistani government does not issue official statement against India not even in the past. 

When individuals on forums and other such foras mention India that has some background. It is not a new thing that any country do have an indirect hand in shape of finances, utilizing the enemy of the enemy in such situation.

In our case 

The foot soldiers are mostly local Pakistanis along with foreigners (Afghan, Uzbek etc etc), trained in Afghanistan and Pakistan. The Afghan training centers are directly funded by India along with kidnapping, ransom, drug money by these terrorists themselves. Afghan government directly facilitate them.

The failure at our end is more important because unless we cut off local supply chain of these terrorists, we will not be able to cripple foreign terror plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## simplestguy

Spring Onion said:


> Can verify this account kindly ?? It is very important and vital for investigation if true.


Are u an investigation officer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisfirst

hindu apni chaal khail gaya, buzdil raat ko ata hai


----------



## Stealth

MULUBJA said:


> Calm down and let an official statement of indian involvement come in before barking at india. In kamra attack too, you guys started blaming india untill Mr. kiyani came with a statement that attckers were your own. They have an enemity with you and in past they have attacked Pakistan many times. How many time could you establish indian link? What you say will be good once an official statement involving india comes in.



Enuff for you!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MULUBJA

Spring Onion said:


> Pakistani government does not issue official statement against India not even in the past.
> 
> When individuals on forums and other such foras mention India that has some background. It is not a new thing that any country do have an indirect hand in shape of finances, utilizing the enemy of the enemy in such situation.
> 
> In our case
> 
> The foot soldiers are mostly local Pakistanis along with foreigners (Afghan, Uzbek etc etc), trained in Afghanistan and Pakistan. The Afghan training centers are directly funded by India along with kidnapping, ransom, drug money by these terrorists themselves. Afghan government directly facilitate them.
> 
> The failure at our end is more important because unless we cut off local supply chain of these terrorists, we will not be able to cripple foreign terror plans.



You should present all the proofs to international community and let them verify. unsubsentiated charges on blogs have no value.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Pakistanisfirst said:


> hindu apni chaal khail gaya, buzdil raat ko ata hai


do you have any proofs ? @waz @WebMaster please take care or are rules against spreading roumors only aplicble against indians like me only

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MULUBJA

Stealth said:


> Enuff for you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 346262



So what. We have just caught one pakistani spy from Jammu. What do you want to prove. We have caught so many pakinstan trained terrorist like bahadur ali and kasab alive and their statement is there on the media and you tube.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790857480528072704


----------



## ManavKalia

Spring Onion said:


> Such coordinated massive attacks always have inside information and help.
> 
> If you analyse the situation at your side you will also sense the same in Pathankot or any other such big attack.



I agree. Even in Uri. 2 points were clear in both places.

1. Internal information available to the attackers. 

2. Massive security lapses.


----------



## Spring Onion

MULUBJA said:


> You should present all the proofs to international community and let them verify. unsubsentiated charges on blogs have no value.



This is the stupidest call which you are making here because all the countries are aware that such covert operations are part of the strategic policy and these are never accepted as something to make these accountable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

Spring Onion said:


> This is the stupidest call which you are making here because all the countries are aware that such covert operations are part of the strategic policy and these are never accepted as something to make these accountable.



Who told you that all countries know this? Are you getting any private calls from the ambasadors of all countries?


----------



## Spring Onion

MULUBJA said:


> Who told you that all countries know this? Are you getting any private calls from the ambasadors of all countries?



The entire world has the same policy of protecting own interests at the cost of harm to enemy country. it does not need calls from ambassadors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tamilnadu

does anyone know why the terrorists attacked,i mean what do they want.


----------



## Bratva

Spring Onion said:


> You have every right to express your opinion. I have no issue with that. We should not curb opinions no matter how diffeent these are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such coordinated massive attacks always have inside information and help.
> 
> If you analyse the situation at your side you will also sense the same in Pathankot or any other such big attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Can verify this account kindly ?? It is very important and vital for investigation if true.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cranwerkhan

after repeated attacks like this over n over again its sole negligence of our security agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Our biggest achievements after this attack

1. We know that attackers came from Afghanistan
2. We have cleared area from terrorists

It pains to see that state of Pakistan has stopped caring about Quetta altogether

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khan_21

Areesh said:


> Our biggest achievements after this attack
> 
> 1. We know that attackers came from Afghanistan
> 2. We have cleared area from terrorists
> 
> It pains to see that state of Pakistan has stopped caring about Quetta altogether



Don't know what's up with Quetta . Even in the wilds of Miramshah and Waziristan there have been no blasts in a while now .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Khan_21 said:


> Don't know what's up with Quetta . Even in the wilds of Miramshah and Waziristan there have been no blasts in a while now .



Pakistani state has left it abandoned. That's what has happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

User said:


> What the hell they didn't attack some fruit market, they attacked a POLICE training center for goodness sake .......... and this is not something for the first time it has happened before, police training centers targeted and hundreds massacred...... was there ever a lesson learnt? apparently not.
> 
> By this time if this nation and country had some shame left in it IG Balochistan Police would have been roasted and served to dogs. Going into foreign lands when we miserably fail to protect our own. These policemen were supposed to make Pakistani citizens feel secure and safe .............. look at their condition and mourn the eternal insensitivity, incompetence, corruption, lacking balls to take decisions.


Any security force is weakest in the training phase.Centre was poorly guarded and heads must roll on this but keep in mind they were unarmed cadets much like a college hostel nothing more and once they were in the hostel there was nothing stopping them.
But please enlighten me how do you expect to secure your whole country without going for our enemies in their own homes?Whenever your enemy is safe it means he is free to plan against you.Keep him worrying about his own safety!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*First of all I don't HAVE any words to show or explain my sorrow and pain . I will only say RIP to the Shaheeds of Pakistan.
Second , I am F***ing Tiered of listening only one thing that India and Afghanistan are behind this and that, The both countries are our enemies so "the enemy do its best " they did .
My cry is when we going to hang some people responsible on our side , Just look at it ,
According to media there were reports of such attacks (warnings)
Y the recruits were still in the building " they spouse to be gone like 2 days ago" 
Y the wall or the building is not properly protect or defended ( we have Lahore attack already as example ) 
Where were the building own security , y they don't have any night vison weapons or devices
Where the hell on earth NACTA ( Govt should be charged under article 6)
And last but important , who leak the news of the building with soft target (no protection , no arms ) to the terrorists.
We have to aske these questions now , time have come , for how long we going to blame our enemy , for how long we going to burry our young and old , men and women . For how long we will take all the loses , pain , and ................................................................... Sorry my brothers and sisters , I m out of words here.

@WAJsal , @The Sandman , @Zibago , @django , @Moonlight , @Windjammer , @Tipu7 , @Spring Onion , @waz , @ and every pakistani 

Just look at the building , look at the seize of it , one blast burned it all




*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## iPhone

this attack is a big F U to Raheel shrief from the terrorists before his retirement. take that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

CHACHA"G" said:


> *First of all I don't HAVE any words to show or explain my sorrow and pain . I will only say RIP to the Shaheeds of Pakistan.
> Second , I am F***ing Tiered of listening only one thing that India and Afghanistan are behind this and that, The both countries are our enemies so "the enemy do its best " they did .
> My cry is when we going to hang some people responsible on our side , Just look at it ,
> According to media there were reports of such attacks (warnings)
> Y the recruits were still in the building " they spouse to be gone like 2 days ago"
> Y the wall or the building is not properly protect or defended ( we have Lahore attack already as example )
> Where were the building own security , y they don't have any night vison weapons or devices
> Where the hell on earth NACTA ( Govt should be charged under article 6)
> And last but important , who leak the news of the building with soft target (no protection , no arms ) to the terrorists.
> We have to aske these questions now , time have come , for how long we going to blame our enemy , for how long we going to burry our young and old , men and women . For how long we will take all the loses , pain , and ................................................................... Sorry my brothers and sisters , I m out of words here.
> 
> @WAJsal , @The Sandman , @Zibago , @django , @Moonlight , @Windjammer , @Tipu7 , @Spring Onion , @waz , @ and every pakistani
> 
> Just look at the building , look at the seize of it , one blast burned it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I totally understand your frustration yaar, heads need to roll, I have been frustrated ever since a suicide bomber in 2006 attacked and martyred 42 Pak army jawaans doing early morning calisthenics in Dargai, their was absolutely no perimeter security whatsoever , when will we learn? Our counter intel needs to be better and their needs to be better intelligence sharing between the various security branches in our nation.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iPhone

django said:


> I totally understand your frustration yaar, heads need to roll, I have been frustrated ever since a suicide bomber in 2006 attacked and martyred 42 Pak army jawaans doing early morning calisthenics in Dargai, their was absolutely no perimeter security whatsoever , when will we learn? Our counter intel needs to be better and their needs to be better intelligence sharing between the various security branches in our nation.Kudos


At least during that time you could give them the benefit of the doubt that ok, it's a new breed of enemy we don't know much about. But it's been ten years. freaking ten years. we have seen numerous attacks of these kinds on military installation to civil and and police. 

and still we have this docile attitude toward this enemy? still we can't build a ten foot wall with barbed wiring on top around these complexes? honestly it doesn't even cost that much. this stupid beyond stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Riz

Even Afghanista


django said:


> I totally understand your frustration yaar, heads need to roll, I have been frustrated ever since a suicide bomber in 2006 attacked and martyred 42 Pak army jawaans doing early morning calisthenics in Dargai, their was absolutely no perimeter security whatsoever , when will we learn? Our counter intel needs to be better and their needs to be better intelligence sharing between the various security branches in our nation.Kudos


 Overconfidence bro overconfidence nothing more we can say

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Spring Onion said:


> Pakistani government does not issue official statement against India not even in the past.
> 
> When individuals on forums and other such foras mention India that has some background. It is not a new thing that any country do have an indirect hand in shape of finances, utilizing the enemy of the enemy in such situation.
> 
> In our case
> 
> The foot soldiers are mostly local Pakistanis along with foreigners (Afghan, Uzbek etc etc), trained in Afghanistan and Pakistan. The Afghan training centers are directly funded by India along with kidnapping, ransom, drug money by these terrorists themselves. Afghan government directly facilitate them.
> 
> The failure at our end is more important because unless we cut off local supply chain of these terrorists, we will not be able to cripple foreign terror plans.



The main problem is using these people as a tool of state Policy- Most of these guys have no loyalties and they would blow themselves up for whoever gives them better opportunities- I have seen some of these guy recruited by LeT and then joining Taliban- If you have any doubt- then there's a perfect example of Ilyash Kashmiri- Whom many Pakistanis still consider their hero for killing Indians or fighting for Kashmir- But little do they know that this guy was key in reorganizing Taliban and introducing the tactics he used in Kashmir to a great effect in Pakistan- attacking security bases, using communication to guide attackers, intercepting radio communication of security forces, use of Army uniforms and suicidal squads etc- 

The point is that you have thousands of well equipped guys- motivated by their cause of fighting Jihad and willing to go great lengths at It- all anyone needs to do is give them a target- Its like gunpowder lying all around- and they have everything- They do chanda in the name of Palestine and Kashmir, They have the weapons they need- and millions of unemployed and uneducated youth- I have heard LeT pays PKR 3 lakh per Jihadi who gets killed in Kashmir- 

Get the house in order is what Pakistan must do-


----------



## django

iPhone said:


> and still we have this docile attitude toward this enemy? still we can't build a ten foot wall with barbed wiring on top around these complexes? honestly it doesn't even cost that much. this stupid beyond stupid.


The negligence is almost criminal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sparten

The Zarb-e-Azb ops have basically resulted in

i) Clearing of militants from FATA
ii) Their relocation to Afghanistan

Our options are 
a) Take the fight to the militants inside Afghanistan or
b) Accept this as the new reality, keep thousands of troops on the border and accept a couple of major attacks a years.

Americans, Afghans and their Allies be damned. Its time to hit and degrade the enemy in Afghanistan. It was time 18 months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

iPhone said:


> At least during that time you could give them the benefit of the doubt that ok, it's a new breed of enemy we don't know much about. But it's been ten years. freaking ten years. we have seen numerous attacks of these kinds on military installation to civil and and police.
> 
> and still we have this docile attitude toward this enemy? still we can't build a ten foot wall with barbed wiring on top around these complexes? honestly it doesn't even cost that much. this stupid beyond stupid.



You are absolutely right. There is no excuse. The intelligence warning was there 2-3 days ago and still the security was so lax. One sentry. 

A school in sheikhupura has walls, barbed wires, barriers and three sentries at the roof and two on the ground and this was a police academy!!! 

Unbelievable. 

We have to start criminally penalizing incompetence. Until and unless the higher ups are under severe threat of action against them due to inaction and lax attitude, they will not move and take proper precautions... 

The institution has been attacked before, the road of saryab is considered the most dangerous yet the security was so lax. 

We can blame our enemies all we want but they succeed in striking us bcz we are weak in our defence. We should by now gave complete capability to defend any attack. 

Quetta is highly vulnerable so why isn't every institution protected with additional guards and QRF. 

They attack lahore jail road on easter targeting Christians resulting in over 100 dead and turned out the security apparatus was weak but any action no!! 

They attacked laywers at hospital resulting in 80+ dead in Quetta. Zero security was provided to a hospital with a gathering in a city that borders Afghanistan and has seen voilence. Any action. No!! 

Now this !!!!! 

What rubbish yar!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajeev_Anand

I hope all the people responsible for this heinous crime against humanity are punished, may God give strength to the family members who have lost their loved ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

RIP to the shaheed, a very sad day. But how many more times will we say this?

Apparently the security was one lone fellow on a watch tower, who was easily shot and they just ran in. This is after the horrendous attack in the court house a few months back. 

Pakistan seems to be prone to repeated mistakes. These savages should have been stopped at the gates.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## iPhone

waz said:


> RIP to the shaheed, a very sad day. But how many more times will we say this?
> 
> Apparently the security was one lone fellow on a watch tower, who was easily shot and they just ran in. This is after the horrendous attack in the court house a few months back.
> 
> Pakistan seems to be prone to repeated mistakes. These savages should have been stopped at the gates.


It's OK Allah ki yahi merzi thi. We'll be more prepared next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

CHACHA"G" said:


> *First of all I don't HAVE any words to show or explain my sorrow and pain . I will only say RIP to the Shaheeds of Pakistan.
> Second , I am F***ing Tiered of listening only one thing that India and Afghanistan are behind this and that, The both countries are our enemies so "the enemy do its best " they did .
> My cry is when we going to hang some people responsible on our side , Just look at it ,
> According to media there were reports of such attacks (warnings)
> Y the recruits were still in the building " they spouse to be gone like 2 days ago"
> Y the wall or the building is not properly protect or defended ( we have Lahore attack already as example )
> Where were the building own security , y they don't have any night vison weapons or devices
> Where the hell on earth NACTA ( Govt should be charged under article 6)
> And last but important , who leak the news of the building with soft target (no protection , no arms ) to the terrorists.
> We have to aske these questions now , time have come , for how long we going to blame our enemy , for how long we going to burry our young and old , men and women . For how long we will take all the loses , pain , and ................................................................... Sorry my brothers and sisters , I m out of words here.
> 
> @WAJsal , @The Sandman , @Zibago , @django , @Moonlight , @Windjammer , @Tipu7 , @Spring Onion , @waz , @ and every pakistani
> 
> Just look at the building , look at the seize of it , one blast burned it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very similar to APS attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

What is extremely suspicious is that a few days ago the Taliban attacked a police base in Afghanistan:

http://www.dawn.com/news/1291739

And now we get an attack exactly on a police academy. I mean, places like hospitals, bazaars etc. are even easier targets. People went to the trouble of targeting the police.

There is any number of conclusions that can be drawn from this, but I'll abstain from drawing any.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

waz said:


> RIP to the shaheed, a very sad day. But how many more times will we say this?
> 
> Apparently the security was one lone fellow on a watch tower, who was easily shot and they just ran in. This is after the horrendous attack in the court house a few months back.
> 
> Pakistan seems to be prone to repeated mistakes. These savages should have been stopped at the gates.



you cannot defend every target
you cannot arm everyone to defend themselves



django said:


> I totally understand your frustration yaar, heads need to roll, I have been frustrated ever since a suicide bomber in 2006 attacked and martyred 42 Pak army jawaans doing early morning calisthenics in Dargai, their was absolutely no perimeter security whatsoever , when will we learn? Our counter intel needs to be better and their needs to be better intelligence sharing between the various security branches in our nation.Kudos


you are assuming all folks want to do something to stop such attacks


----------



## SrNair

Sophisticated attack like this only happens after a lots of survelliance and study .
9/11 ,26/11 ,APS ,uri ,and this all this happened because of the lack of security in those places .
Terrorists will always have upper hand because they are the one that chose the time and place .And in here it seems there was criminal negiligence from authority .They ignored repeated warning from intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

wiseone2 said:


> you are assuming all folks want to do something to stop such attacks


Do not question the patriotism of Pakistani security services . I am warning you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

django said:


> Do not question the patriotism of Pakistani security services . I am warning you!


you are assuming everyone wearing an uniform is a patriot. I am sure most of them are


----------



## iPhone

saiyan0321 said:


> You are absolutely right. There is no excuse. The intelligence warning was there 2-3 days ago and still the security was so lax. One sentry.
> 
> A school in sheikhupura has walls, barbed wires, barriers and three sentries at the roof and two on the ground and this was a police academy!!!
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> We have to start criminally penalizing incompetence. Until and unless the higher ups are under severe threat of action against them due to inaction and lax attitude, they will not move and take proper precautions...
> 
> The institution has been attacked before, the road of saryab is considered the most dangerous yet the security was so lax.
> 
> We can blame our enemies all we want but they succeed in striking us bcz we are weak in our defence. We should by now gave complete capability to defend any attack.
> 
> Quetta is highly vulnerable so why isn't every institution protected with additional guards and QRF.
> 
> They attack lahore jail road on easter targeting Christians resulting in over 100 dead and turned out the security apparatus was weak but any action no!!
> 
> They attacked laywers at hospital resulting in 80+ dead in Quetta. Zero security was provided to a hospital with a gathering in a city that borders Afghanistan and has seen voilence. Any action. No!!
> 
> Now this !!!!!
> 
> What rubbish yar!!!


You need a Zarb e Azb to counter and combat this lazy and relaxed mentality toward security and vigilance that has corrupted the Pakistani mind.

And you are right as is Mr @django that this criminal negligence. Start by punishing the people in charge of this building. Fire them, demote them, send them to jail, depending on which rank deserves which kind of punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

wiseone2 said:


> you are assuming everyone wearing an uniform is a patriot. I am sure most of them are


HHHHHmmmmm you have me thinking, how did the folks who carry out the Uri attack know the intricate details of the Hindian army base hmmmm, perhaps it was false flag or at least without doubt some non patriotic hindian soldier informed the fedayeen about all the relevant details for an effective surgical operation.Kudos



iPhone said:


> You need a Zarb e Azb to counter and combat this lazy and relaxed mentality toward security and vigilance that has corrupted the Pakistani mind.
> 
> And you are right as is Mr @django that this criminal negligence. Start by punishing the people in charge of this building. Fire them, demote them, send them to jail, depending on which rank deserves which kind of punishment.


Totally concur.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

django said:


> HHHHHmmmmm you have me thinking, how did the folks who carry out the Uri attack know the intricate details of the Hindian army base hmmmm, perhaps it was false flag or at least without doubt some non patriotic hindian soldier informed the fedayeen about all the relevant details for an effective surgical operation.Kudos
> 
> 
> Totally concur.Kudos



I am sure they are scoundrels in the Indian establishment at all levels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

CHACHA"G" said:


> First of all I don't HAVE any words to show or explain my sorrow and pain . I will only say RIP to the Shaheeds of Pakistan.
> Second , I am F***ing Tiered of listening only one thing that India and Afghanistan are behind this and that, The both countries are our enemies so "the enemy do its best " they did .
> My cry is when we going to hang some people responsible on our side , Just look at it ,
> According to media there were reports of such attacks (warnings)
> Y the recruits were still in the building " they spouse to be gone like 2 days ago"
> Y the wall or the building is not properly protect or defended ( we have Lahore attack already as example )
> Where were the building own security , y they don't have any night vison weapons or devices
> Where the hell on earth NACTA ( Govt should be charged under article 6)
> And last but important , who leak the news of the building with soft target (no protection , no arms ) to the terrorists.
> We have to aske these questions now , time have come , for how long we going to blame our enemy , for how long we going to burry our young and old , men and women . For how long we will take all the loses , pain , and ................................................................... Sorry my brothers and sisters , I m out of words here.



Brother its OK we ALL are going through the same pain...we are out of words too...How can ANYONE justify the deaths of so many innocent souls how can ANYONE...I suggest that we do *sabr* and pray for the departed souls. 

Bas dil ko yeh soch ke tasali dedo ke woh sub shaheed howay hein and we know that _*"Shaheed murda nahin hotey woh to zinda hotey hein or unko rizq bhi pohanchta hey lakin humein iska idraak nahi hey"*_


----------



## Z-A-K

meanwhile indians are trolling everywhere related to Quetta, these guys want to be hated -.-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

This thread....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790795848347217920

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neem456

Innocents should not be losing their lives for hatred bread by others.
But this is real bad world, and exactly same is hapening.


----------



## CENTCOM

First and foremost, our heartfelt condolences go out to families of the young police recruits who were targeted in these deadly attacks. We pray for early and full recovery of all who were injured. 

Quetta has seen some serious attacks lately and it is unfortunate that so many precious lives have been lost due to ruthless terrorists attacks. We commend the Frontier Corp troop who brought the situation under control and prevented the terrorists from causing more damage. We stand with the people of Pakistan in these tough times. There is no denying that terrorist have their own agenda of death and destruction and there is no doubt that with coordinated efforts they will be defeated.


Abdul Quddus
RMS - U.S. Central Command
www.centcom.mil

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago




----------



## CHACHA"G"

آج سے ڈیڑھ ماہ قبل آئی جی بلوچستان نے وزیراعلیٰ ثناء اللہ زہری سے پولیس ٹریننگ سینٹر کی دیوار اور سیکورٹی بہتر کرنے کی درخواست کی تھی، مگر کسی نے ان کی درخواست پر کان نہ دھرا۔ ویڈیو منظر عام پر آگئی











Edit: 





*Hello all just watch above videos please. Now will we still going to say " Sabar karo " to each other???
*
@Adecypher , @Zibago , @WAJsal , @The Sandman , @shah1398 , @ghazi52 , @django , @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shadowknife

1 guy guarding 500 people? Might as well invited them here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

Cannibals Corpse said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790964170875437056



No need to deliberately posting such troll tweets that speaks volume while tagging Hamid Mir etc. Mostly people lives in far areas than city and wanted to take the bodies of their beloved to the native villages hence do not avail the Ambulance Service but to transport by own such vans etc that they arrived in large numbers. 

There is nothing to mock the martyrs like this but stupids never miss a chance to demonize and defame in such times, being supporters of Barahamdagh etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## iPhone

Wonder how many police training campuses around the country are still left unguarded or guarded improperly the Pakistani way. With 5 foot mud walls erected around those high target locations.



Shadowknife said:


> 1 guy guarding 500 people? Might as well invited them here.


What else do you think it was if not an open invitation? And look at those 700 sleeping inside, they could have been like, yo we'll voluntarily draw the nightwatch and rotate amongst ourselves. Sad to say but these guys were gonna protect the country? They couldn't even protect their base.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

RIP to victims, this is really sad. Has any group officially taken responsibility yet?


----------



## niaz

Aether said:


> There is no denial that Taliban have enjoyed support amongst the massive in Pakistan for a long period of time but the time has changed and if you go and speak to anybody in Pakistan, 99.99% of them would be willing to roast the Taliban by their own hand. So your opinion is true pre-2013. The terrorists are doing such cowardly attacks after they have lost support, land and machinery to continue their evil ambitions and you have clearly witnessed that the number of bomb blasts have decreased from 20 per month to once a month. That is a huge achievement already and these are the signs of frustration by Terrorists (be it home grown or imported) that they will open mass fire on innocents to make themselves count in 2016. Be assured, they all will be crushed and I foresee peace is not too far Insha'Allah



Admittedly things are much better but just ask the survivors of the 59 killed in this attack, they have lost their loved ones, what does it matter that number of victims are much less and we should be happy about it.

Terrorists were extremely active during 2013 & 2014. Per the Dawn report:

http://www.dawn.com/news/1156146

7,655 persons lost their life in 2104 and 5687 in 2013. However except for ANP, PPP & MQM, all other parties wanted to continue dialogue with the Taliban. Primarily because PTI, JUI, JI & PML-N are right-wing parties with many member carrying soft spot from the Taliban & the terrorist in their heart.

Of course no political leader except Munawwar Hassan openly admitted his admiration for the ruthless killers, but nearly all including the Sharif Brothers and Imran Khan used to qualify their condemnation of the terrorists with ‘If’ & ‘But’. Despite so many Pakistani having lost their lives, many political leaders insisted that it was not our war until APS school incident. Didn’t this fact encourage the sectarian & terrorist outfits?

Operation Zarb e Azb started only after the new Gen Raheel took over as Army Chief, political leaders joined in when presented with a “Fait a Compli” else the ‘Mazakraart’ would have gone on till kingdom come. For example Zarbe Azb started in June 2014 but Imran Khan was still busy with his Dharna. It was only after the APS School bombing in December 2014 that Imran Khan came round to fully supporting the Zarbe Azb.

I also beg it disagree that “99.99% of them would be willing to roast the Taliban by their own hand”.

Lal Masjid Mullah still openly supports Taliban and has refused to conmdemn killers of APS school kids. However people are going to Lal Masjid, offering prayers under his imamate and listening to his sermons on Friday. Ch Nisar does not dare to arrest him. Hafiz Saeed & Masood Azhar are still very active. In my opinion it is because Zarbe Azb has not changed the hearts of diehard Taliban supporters and the extremism is still very much alive.

As I have posted earlier, we are fighting an existential war and there would be some collateral damage. Problem is that we learn nothing from the losses. There would be another similar incident a few months from now, everyone will blame India again and after a few days forget about it. Isn’t it responsibility of the gov’t to provide security for the life & property of the public? Does the fact that foreign hand is supporting the terrorists, excuse enough to condone the security agencies failure to stop this happening in the same city not long after the lawyer's massacre?

All incidents are interrelated. Imposing you will on others by force is a manifestation of extremism; regrettably use of brute force has become the norm and a paradigm shift in the thinking of Pakistan public is badly needed.




.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

jha said:


> This thread....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790795848347217920


This is absolutely heart breaking. 
Irrespective of his nationality,anyone reading his tweets will be moved to tears. 
He's expressing his helplessness. Alas! Not many can hear him.

RIP to the innocent souls who lost their lives.


----------



## Spring Onion

Serpentine said:


> RIP to victims, this is really sad. Has any group officially taken responsibility yet?



Yes TTP affiliated Lej further affiliated with Daesh/IS claimed responsibility. In fact it was a combined terror attack by these three terror groups.

They also had issued pictures of the attackers. one of these was killed by security forces who's dead body image is circulated as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mo12

RIP to those dead and hope Balouchistan will be able to recover from this.


----------



## AUz

CENTCOM said:


> First and foremost, our heartfelt condolences go out to families of the young police recruits who were targeted in these deadly attacks. We pray for early and full recovery of all who were injured.
> 
> Quetta has seen some serious attacks lately and it is unfortunate that so many precious lives have been lost due to ruthless terrorists attacks. We commend the Frontier Corp troop who brought the situation under control and prevented the terrorists from causing more damage. We stand with the people of Pakistan in these tough times. There is no denying that terrorist have their own agenda of death and destruction and there is no doubt that with coordinated efforts they will be defeated.
> 
> 
> Abdul Quddus
> RMS - U.S. Central Command
> www.centcom.mil



Thanks for your condolences to people of Pakistan. As it has been established that attackers came from Afghanistan based groups, people of Pakistan will seriously appreciate any US effort to eliminate anti-Pakistan elements operating from Afghanistan. Furthermore, it is no secret that Afghan and Indian intelligence agencies use Afghan soil against Pakistan and its interests. If US would do something about it as well, that'll be great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

CHACHA"G" said:


> Y the wall or the building is not properly protect or defended ( we have Lahore attack already as example )


This people who're responsible for this criminal negligence should be hanged in public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randaam janmam

Serpentine said:


> RIP to victims, this is really sad. Has any group officially taken responsibility yet?



ISIS took responsibility, but Pakistan officials declared that it was the Al-Alimi faction of the Lashkar-i-Jhangvi - a rabid Sunni supremacist group.

PDF has of course, declared that it is India and Doval and Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

CHACHA"G" said:


> آج سے ڈیڑھ ماہ قبل آئی جی بلوچستان نے وزیراعلیٰ ثناء اللہ زہری سے پولیس ٹریننگ سینٹر کی دیوار اور سیکورٹی بہتر کرنے کی درخواست کی تھی، مگر کسی نے ان کی درخواست پر کان نہ دھرا۔ ویڈیو منظر عام پر آگئی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hello all just watch above videos please. Now will we still going to say " Sabar karo " to each other???
> *
> @Adecypher , @Zibago , @WAJsal , @The Sandman , @shah1398 , @ghazi52 , @django , @Moonlight


 ughhh just great

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah

blain2 said:


> The anti terrorism effort will go on whether Gen Raheel is around or not. We should also remember that this is essentially a sub-conventional war of attrition and there will be attacks on soft targets like this on all sides.



I mean come on A POLICE TRAINING CENTER a Fucking soft target.

Attack on Military Base 42 Dead, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast on *Islamabad Airport*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack on *Courtroom in Quetta* *15 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking Target.
Attack on *Troops in Miranshah 23 Forces personnel Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack on *Cantonment Mosque in Kohat 11* *Forces personnel Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack on *Police Academy Hangu* more than *7 Forces personnel Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blasts in *(High Security)Cantonment Area in Rawalpindi 25* *Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast in *SSG Officers Mess in Tarbela Ghazi 20 SSG* *Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast *less than a kilometre from President General Pervez Musharraf's camp office in Rawalpindi 7* Dead, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast adjacent to *Mushaf Air base Sargodha 10* *Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast near *Minhas Air Base Kamra*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast in *Cantonment Area Kohat 12* *Forces personnel Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack adjacent to *GHQ on AMC Officials Rawalpindi 10* *Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack adjacent to *GHQ on Lt Gen Mushtaq Baig 7 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack on *Pakistan Navy War College in Lahore 8* *Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack on *FIA Building in Lahore 24* *Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast near *Army's Regimental Center in Mardan 13 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast on *POF in Wahh 70 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast on *Main Police Headquarters in Islamabad*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack on *Sri Lankan Team in Lahore 8* Dead, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack on *Manawan Police Training Center in Lahore 8* Dead, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast on *Camp of the Frontier Constabulary (FC) in Islamabad 9 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast on *Offices of the capital city police officer(CCPO) and the ISI in Lahore 27 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast *inside the Station of Special Police Force Swat 16 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack(Assault) on *Bannu police station 10 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack on *Pakistan Army GHQ Rawalpindi 22 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack on *FIA Building, Manawa Police Training School(2nd Time) and Elite Police Academy on same day 19 Dead*, Soft Fucking target.
Attack on *Office of Special Investigation Unit (SIU) Police in Peshawar 15 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast adjacent to *PAC Kamra 8 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast adjacent to *State Bank of Pakistan Head Office Lahore 35 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast at *Front of the Regional Headquarters ISI Peshawar 17 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking Target.
Attack and Blast at *Police Inspector's office in Quetta several dead and also DIG Police injured*, a Soft Fucking target.
Attack and Blast on *Pakistan Naval Complex Islamabad 3 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast at *Parade Lane Askari mosque in Rawalpindi Cantonment near GHQ Rawalpindi 40 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking Target.
Attack and Blast on *ISI HQ in Multan 12 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast on *Paramilitary Headquarters Peshawar 5 Dead including Chief of Frontier Constabulary*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast on *Police Headquarters Kohat 21 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast on *CID Building Karachi 20 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast on *Paramilitary Academy Charsada 80 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack on *PNS Mehran Base 9 Dead and 2 P-3c Orion Destroyed*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack on *Police Post on the main Peshawar-Kohat Road 12 Dead including SP of Police*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack on *Bacha Khan International Airport Peshawar 9 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack on *District Court Islamabad 11 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack on *Jinnah International Airport Karachi 30 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and *Captured Pakistan Navy frigate PNS Zulfiquar*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack and Blast at *Wagah Lahore 60 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.
Attack on *Badaber air base of Pakistan Air Force 29 Dead*, a SOFT Fucking target.

i feel pity for you. I might have missed many. Google for Media reports if you like.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AsianLion

India decides to avenge Urii from Pakistan irrespective who and why it happened! Its not stopping weather or not every time India chooses to target Pakistan as the best response option. Kashmiris are on the rise and they wouldn't be quietened! 

For India, It might bring some face saving after surgical strike failed drama embarrassment, anger venting and self ego satisfaction. 

our choices are fight back with resolve on all the planes of proxy wars or get coerced, divided, draw political mileages, self blame! 

Kashmir is not stopping any more. 

More to come against Pakistan if we behave weak and take it laying as fate accomplice!

So will ISI, Pakistan Army and Govt act and blow up India or Afghanistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani E

@Irfan Baloch 

So it is confirmed it was LeJ then? See, LeJ's forefather have been part of the government and have no doubt used these opportunities for embedding themselves within different institutions. How can the military or any one else ever hope to counter these people of they are allowed to not only roam freely but are also taken on board by politicians and protected by them.

LeJ is nothing but the armed wing of SSP aka Ahle Sunnat Wal Jamaat who I believe are still not a proscribed organisation. Every time there is a ban of some sorts they morph in to something else and our state seems to be helpless or unwilling to tackle them.

I am no expert so give you the stage with regards to discussing comprehensive strategies to tackle them, but I do wonder if it is actually too late to weed these people out. I mean if tomorrow, like you said, an Ataturk type solution is advanced by someone in power, do you really think they will survive for long and not be taken out vis a vis Qadri?

In my opinion, what Pakistan needs is a counter narrative, a unifying ideology which can transcend religious and sectarian biases. The Turks were lucky that they had their nationalism and history to rally behind, what do we have? Our religious scholars have reduced our past forebearers to unclean pagans and have attempted to join themselves with Arabs in such a way that every other Pakistani claims to be a Syed, Hashemi etc. 

I guess my question is, how does the state of Pakistan intend to combat the ideological threat emanating from these groups? As long as the ideology remains, attacks like these will continue, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Prayers for martyrs & their families. This new cowardly method of attacking police cadets (or soldiers) when they sleep is human values hitting a new low. Humanity weeps again, Humanity sleeps again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

CHACHA"G" said:


>


Thank you for sharing. No one in Govt takes balochistan and its pressing matters, seriously. 

I have never seen a Senior-Most Commanding officer like IG Police requesting like that, almost in a begging manner while giving a speech. I have no idea about usage of funds of a civilian establishment like Police, but in Army and FC, the funds utilised need to be explained well to GHQ. 

I also believe that there must be some funds/grants for IG Police also, he could have used those funds on walls of Police College, instead of probably using on his own office or renovating his own house. 

One more thing, IG Police must be moving in an escort convoy of minimum 4-5 police vehicles? another 5-10 policemen deployed at his home as security? 5-10 deployed at his office for security?

Obviously then DIG's, SSP's, SP's, DSP's , ASP's etc would use the rest of Police force for their security. Whatever Police force is left will be deputed at office and homes of Balochistan Government officials.

so what about security of establishments under IG's command? just one Policeman? even when he knew that security of College is not upto standard, then why was only one policeman performing duty as security for College?
Where is the commandant of the Police college? why isnt he being thrown out of service for negligence? 

Army had acquired services of DSG to protect GHQ, and put civilian guards (alongwith a few Army personnel) on Army officers colony gates to protect homes and families of Army officers. 

I have seen commanders in Army getting attached and emotional about the soldiers, formations and establishments they command ranging from platoon to Corps level. Even the commandants of different Army training and educational institutions are very serious about the security, integrity, high standards and records of their respective colleges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Sarge said:


> Thank you for sharing. No one in Govt takes balochistan and its pressing matters, seriously.
> 
> I have never seen a Senior-Most Commanding officer like IG Police requesting like that, almost in a begging manner while giving a speech. I have no idea about usage of funds of a civilian establishment like Police, but in Army and FC, the funds utilised need to be explained well to GHQ.
> 
> I also believe that there must be some funds/grants for IG Police also, he could have used those funds on walls of Police College, instead of probably using on his own office or renovating his own house.
> 
> One more thing, IG Police must be moving in an escort convoy of minimum 4-5 police vehicles? another 5-10 policemen deployed at his home as security? 5-10 deployed at his office for security?
> 
> Obviously then DIG's, SSP's, SP's, DSP's , ASP's etc would use the rest of Police force for their security. Whatever Police force is left will be deputed at office and homes of Balochistan Government officials.
> 
> so what about security of establishments under IG's command? just one Policeman? even when he knew that security of College is not upto standard, then why was only one policeman performing duty as security for College?
> Where is the commandant of the Police college? why isnt he being thrown out of service for negligence?
> 
> Army had acquired services of DSG to protect GHQ, and put civilian guards (alongwith a few Army personnel) on Army officers colony gates to protect homes and families of Army officers.
> 
> I have seen commanders in Army getting attached and emotional about the soldiers, formations and establishments they command ranging from platoon to Corps level. Even the commandants of different Army training and educational institutions are very serious about the security, integrity, high standards and records of their respective colleges.




Inshallah, Lets see how our Forces will responde to the next attack, may be they have learned something !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

How did terrorists know.that cadets in a police accademy will have no weapons??????????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Mrc said:


> How did terrorists know.that cadets in a police accademy will have no weapons??????????????????


Its general knowledge in defence sector. ask a sepoy on road, he should also know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Sarge said:


> Its general knowledge in defence sector. ask a sepoy on road, he should also know.



Thats what i am getting at... attackers were not sepoys... a sepoy helped them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Mrc said:


> Thats what i am getting at... attackers were not sepoys... a sepoy helped them


befriend a sepoy, get info, ditch him. no biggie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Sarge said:


> befriend a sepoy, get info, ditch him. no biggie.



Or get employment in college canteen... also possible

Its amazing that while every room in punjab university hostels are full of assaukt weapons... police cadets are not given guns to keep

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Mrc said:


> Or get employment in college canteen... also possible
> 
> Its amazing that while every room in punjab university hostels are full of assaukt weapons... police cadets are not given guns to keep


there are various ways to get intel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Sarge said:


> there are various ways to get intel.




Isis has taken responsibility for both hospital bombing and police accademy attack.. in quetta...photoes published in amaq are legit...

I personally think same net work is responsible as after hospital bombing we could not get to the support network...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Mrc said:


> Isis has taken responsibility for both hospital bombing and police accademy attack.. in quetta...photoes published in amaq are legit...
> 
> I personally think same net work is responsible as after hospital bombing we could not get to the support network...



There are so many lies around to cover up things. Lies by India, lies by Afghanistan. 

An investigation is carried out, it proves something different. IG FC says its LEJ, whereas responsibility is claimed by someone else.

The seniors of Balochistan as well as journalists say that people are coming from southern Punjab, they are sent to Spin Boldak in Afghanistan. There they are trained by RAW/MOSSAD/NDS. then they are sent inside Pakistan through porous borders at different locations as well as monitored border at Chamman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamilnadu

Mrc said:


> Isis has taken responsibility for both hospital bombing and police accademy attack.. in quetta...photoes published in amaq are legit...
> 
> I personally think same net work is responsible as after hospital bombing we could not get to the support network...


----------



## Signalian

the chemical used in bombing is not a locally available chemical. Its foreign made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Sarge said:


> the chemical used in bombing is not a locally available chemical. Its foreign made.




They used c4... which lead to fire... which was reported by media and put out during the op...

Also attackers were soeaking persian .... thats highly unusual for pakistanis


----------



## Signalian

Mrc said:


> They used c4... which lead to fire... which was reported by media and put out during the op...
> 
> Also attackers were soeaking persian .... thats highly unusual for pakistanis



C-4 explosive is used a default since WW2. Its chemical composition can be changed as per requirement
.

Pathans in pakistan also speak persian apart from pushto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

Pakistani Exile said:


> @Irfan Baloch
> 
> So it is confirmed it was LeJ then? See, LeJ's forefather have been part of the government and have no doubt used these opportunities for embedding themselves within different institutions. How can the military or any one else ever hope to counter these people of they are allowed to not only roam freely but are also taken on board by politicians and protected by them.
> 
> LeJ is nothing but the armed wing of SSP aka Ahle Sunnat Wal Jamaat who I believe are still not a proscribed organisation. Every time there is a ban of some sorts they morph in to something else and our state seems to be helpless or unwilling to tackle them.
> 
> I am no expert so give you the stage with regards to discussing comprehensive strategies to tackle them, but I do wonder if it is actually too late to weed these people out. I mean if tomorrow, like you said, an Ataturk type solution is advanced by someone in power, do you really think they will survive for long and not be taken out vis a vis Qadri?
> 
> In my opinion, what Pakistan needs is a counter narrative, a unifying ideology which can transcend religious and sectarian biases. The Turks were lucky that they had their nationalism and history to rally behind, what do we have? Our religious scholars have reduced our past forebearers to unclean pagans and have attempted to join themselves with Arabs in such a way that every other Pakistani claims to be a Syed, Hashemi etc.
> 
> I guess my question is, how does the state of Pakistan intend to combat the ideological threat emanating from these groups? As long as the ideology remains, attacks like these will continue, unfortunately.


Wow finally a sane voice after very long time here. Good one bro. I totally agree with all Ur points. 

See for a nation to get unified they need a goal. Goal is something everyone will fight for for that the Goal should be profitable for all sections atleast majority of them. What is the goal of Pakistan say in next 10 years? 

1)Bleeding India with thousands cuts 

2)Stopping India from growing 

3)Stop India's domination 

4)Help enemy's of India to encircle. 

5)Last but not least Destroy India with nukes or whatever when above 4 failed. 

I mean how many will want to be suicidal and follow these goals and guidelines charted during 1950s? People will lose hope and runway to other countries where prosperity is their Goals!!! 

Sad to see why it's too hard to clear and flush out all terrorists from Ur soil. One Good terrorists groups will have different personalities Opinions and different faction to oppose their own masters if their own interests is not met. These factions will have downgraded another faction. That once had good resources diffy their master and break away and form its own version of BAD terrorist groups like this LEJ. 

So even if you eliminate Bad terrorists Good terrorists will keep bleeding their masters from with in. Yesterday Hafiz Saeed claimed responsibility for URI attack with their posters. He is the person who openly parading for funds from people to help creating terrorism in Kashmir. But where these money will go? I mean this guy is a UN black listed terrorists. Osama the only reason why Iraq and Afghanistan was invaded was finally KIA in Pakistan. 

Some serious problems are causing massive damage to Image of Pakistan world wide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cougar

Resolve the KASHMIR dispute and all trouble between India Pakistan will be over. Give freedom to the kashmiris.

If you care about UN then what about its resolution on Kashmir????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Rafay Jamil said:


> Any security force is weakest in the training phase.Centre was poorly guarded and heads must roll on this but keep in mind they were unarmed cadets much like a college hostel nothing more and once they were in the hostel there was nothing stopping them.



I don't know buddy what is so difficult about safeguarding a compound or a walled institution ............. this is beyond me that how these **************** always get to get in that easily. Even when alerts have been issued.

I am sure the false gods of the past wouldn't have asked for this much human sacrifice as Pakistani VIPs of today need to conduct an ijlas over dead bodies of Pakistanis.



Rafay Jamil said:


> But please enlighten me how do you expect to secure your whole country without going for our enemies in their own homes?Whenever your enemy is safe it means he is free to plan against you.Keep him worrying about his own safety!



I hope you know that this enemy doesn't fall from the sky at any place they wish to attack............... they travel to that place, do their homework, plan, and execute. All this needs local in house support, they still need to bring weapons, cross the check points ..................... and they do it because local help is available to them. 

Deal with this local support first and the ones who are protecting it then sure pick up a fight in another region. Key to peace in Quetta lies in Punjab ............... you cannot do an op in one of your own provinces aur chaly ho aik doosry mulk may dushman say larnay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Pakistan police academy attackers 'pretended to be soldiers': witnesses*


Pakistan: Heavily armed militants who stormed a Pakistani police academy tricked cadets hiding in their rooms into opening locked doors by pretending to be soldiers, witnesses told AFP Tuesday as chilling accounts emerged from survivors.

At least 60 people were killed after three gunmen burst into the sprawling academy, targeting sleeping quarters for some 700 recruits in the deadliest attack on a security installation in the country's history.

Young cadets who fled the gun and suicide bomb assault told of their terror as citizens from the provincial capital of Quetta, around 20 kilometers from the Balochistan Police College where the violence unfolded, meanwhile rushed to donate blood.

Speaking from his hospital bed where he was recovering from a bullet wound to his left shoulder, cadet Hikmatullah, aged 22, told AFP: "They entered the rooms one by one. They went in one room and fired inside it, then they went in another.

"They also knocked at the locked rooms and told the cadets that they were from the army, and when the opened the doors, they fired at them. They came in by jumping over the walls of the academy which are very small. I ran away from my room and was hit by a bullet, I still managed to flee."

Pakistan has once again been forced to come to terms with another devastating attack at the hands of Islamist militants even as security overall has improved in recent years.

Witnesses recounted the men were dressed in camouflage and had covered their faces, but could not say for certain whether they had disguised themselves in military uniforms.

Zubair Ahmed another recruit, said: "We were sitting in a group of three or four people relaxing at around 10:15pm in the night and thinking of going to bed.

"Suddenly there was firing and people started running around, screaming, there was chaos. Some people were jumping out of windows, others were trying to climb out onto trees.

"I also jumped out of a window via a tree and injured my shoulder and foot. I lay on the ground injured for one hour till I was rescued."

The compound remained sealed to journalists but mobile video footage shot by an intelligence official showed the hollowed remains of a large dormitory hall covered in thick black soot.

All the bedding and belongings in the room had apparently burnt and been reduced to ashes, while a deep crater in the floor showed where one of the three attackers had detonated his suicide vest.

The attack was the third biggest in Pakistan this year and a grim reminder that for all its gains in its long battle against a homegrown Islamist insurgency, militants are still able to strike serious blows against top state institutions.

"So many young men, light of their parents' eyes, hope for old age and future, snuffed out in the prime of their lives #Quetta #RIP", tweeted writer Beena Sarwar, while others turned their ire on the government for failing to do enough to crackdown on Islamist ideology.

"The ideological brothers of the Quetta attackers run Islamabad's Red Mosque & had tea w the Interior Minister last week," said analyst Mosharraf Zaidi -- referencing Pakistan's lack of action against extremist groups deemed friendly by the state

https://www.dailystar.com.lb/News/W...itants-kill-60-in-pakistan-police-attack.ashx


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

Quetta assault reinforces severe risk of attacks against soft targets in Balochistan and fragmentation of Pakistani militancy

IHS Jane's Country Risk Daily Report

25 October 2016

EVENT

Three militants wearing suicide vests attacked a police cadet college in Quetta, Balochistan, on 24 October, killing at least 60 people and injuring more than 100 others.

According to accounts provided by provincial officials, two of the attackers managed to detonate their vests, causing the bulk of the loss of life, while the third was shot dead in the ensuing four-hour paramilitary operation. Unverified eyewitness accounts reported in Pakistani media suggested that there was only one guard present at the training facility, where more than 700 people were being housed.

The attack has been claimed by at least two groups, including a previously unknown faction of the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and the Islamic State.


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

Quetta assault reinforces severe risk of attacks against soft targets in Balochistan and fragmentation of Pakistani militancy

IHS Jane's Country Risk Daily Report

25 October 2016

EVENT

Three militants wearing suicide vests attacked a police cadet college in Quetta, Balochistan, on 24 October, killing at least 60 people and injuring more than 100 others.

According to accounts provided by provincial officials, two of the attackers managed to detonate their vests, causing the bulk of the loss of life, while the third was shot dead in the ensuing four-hour paramilitary operation. Unverified eyewitness accounts reported in Pakistani media suggested that there was only one guard present at the training facility, where more than 700 people were being housed.

The attack has been claimed by at least two groups, including a previously unknown faction of the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and the Islamic State.


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

Emergence of smaller militant cells indicates rising risk of low-capability attacks in Pakistan's Punjab and Sindh

Asad Ali - IHS Jane's Intelligence Weekly

25 October 2016

EVENT

The Islamic State claimed the killing of a police sub-inspector in Charsadda district, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, on 24 October through its online Amaq News Agency.

The policeman was shot dead by unidentified militants with a 9-mm pistol while waiting at a bus stop near his home, according to police reports. The incident follows two arrests in Peshawar, also Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, for distribution of Pashto and Urdu-language Islamic State propaganda.

Pakistani army soldiers take part in a security drill at the Islamia College in Peshawar in February 2016. (PA)

IHS Markit sources in Pakistan's police force claim that Islamic State-associated militants have only nominal connection to the group's core in the Middle East and none to the Islamic State sub-faction Wilayat Khorasan, based in Afghanistan and also responsible for operations in Pakistan. Rather, the emergence of militants claiming affiliation to the Islamic State reflects an ongoing transition in the nature of terrorism in Pakistan from an organised insurgency with recognisable centralised leadership and hierarchies, to small, independent cells with relatively lower capability and motivated by more local and personal grievances.

Disrupted militant networks leading to fewer attacks

This transition has primarily been triggered by the military's ongoing counter-militancy operations that began in 2014. They have disrupted the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan's (TTP's) supply chain of fighters, arms and explosives, focused primarily in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA), reducing the group's capability to carry out sophisticated attacks against targets with enhanced security measures. Significant damage has also been dealt to the TTP's and LeJ's organisational structures, with much of the leadership either killed or forced into hiding in Afghanistan's Kunar province (see Pakistan: 2 July 2014: Extended military offensive in Pakistan will raise risk of reprisal attacks against softer targets including foreign franchises). Data collected by IHS Jane's Terrorism and Insurgency Centre suggests that militant attacks throughout the country have declined by 45% between 2013 and 2015. The downward trend appears likely to continue this year, with only 600 attacks in 2016 until August.


----------



## WAJsal

How long are we going to bury our young and bright? I hope we don't forget this after a couple of days. Information was leaked for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

Indians need to realize our policy towards them wont change at all they need to stop gloating


----------



## prashantazazel

A layered security or 20-25 of the police recruits on patrol duty in 4-5 groups could easily have avoided this carnage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah1398

CHACHA"G" said:


> آج سے ڈیڑھ ماہ قبل آئی جی بلوچستان نے وزیراعلیٰ ثناء اللہ زہری سے پولیس ٹریننگ سینٹر کی دیوار اور سیکورٹی بہتر کرنے کی درخواست کی تھی، مگر کسی نے ان کی درخواست پر کان نہ دھرا۔ ویڈیو منظر عام پر آگئی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hello all just watch above videos please. Now will we still going to say " Sabar karo " to each other???
> *
> @Adecypher , @Zibago , @WAJsal , @The Sandman , @shah1398 , @ghazi52 , @django , @Moonlight



They wnt implement NAP but yeah wud blame everyone else except themselves for every such incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mansoon

My condolences to the deceased


----------



## Farah Sohail

Waseem Badami of ARY yesterday told after his conversation with injured cadets tht probably they were called to return back to the academy even after their training had finished, because they were to be called for islamabad dharna....and it was orderd by Additional IG balochistan... First this AIG needs to be interrogated , on whose orders he did tht..and then both should be hanged publicly


----------



## Adecypher

WAJsal said:


> How long are we going to bury our young and bright? I hope we don't forget this after a couple of days. Information was leaked for sure.



Sir, qasoor humara hey, hum next elections mein phir inhi logo ko vote dedeinge ... kuch dino baad phir sub bhool-bhaal jayeinge... kyon log mutahid nahi hotey, kyon log zulm or ziyati key khilaf awaaz nahi uthatey, kyon hum zaat paat or baradaeri ko ziyada ahmiyat detein hein...kyon ak aam Pakistani ka lahu itna sasta hey .... mera bhi yehi sawaal hey Sir "aakhir kyon"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

User said:


> I don't know buddy what is so difficult about safeguarding a compound or a walled institution ............. this is beyond me that how these **************** always get to get in that easily. Even when alerts have been issued.
> 
> I am sure the false gods of the past wouldn't have asked for this much human sacrifice as Pakistani VIPs of today need to conduct an ijlas over dead bodies of Pakistanis.


These fidayiens are trained to levels at par with Regular Army troops and in some cases special forces.These aren't your average dogs who run at the first sight of trouble.2,3 police guards are a child play for them.In the past whenever such attacks have failed, they were due to bravey or intelligence of the guards who delayed them long enough for help to arrive.They know the targets by heart and have meticulous planning.They are not the underdogs in an attack,the guards are!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Rafay Jamil said:


> These fidayiens are trained to levels at par with Regular Army troops and in some cases special forces.These aren't your average dogs who run at the first sight of trouble.2,3 police guards are a child play for them.In the past whenever such attacks have failed, they were due to bravey or intelligence of the guards who delayed them long enough for help to arrive.They know the targets by heart and have meticulous planning.They are not the underdogs in an attack,the guards are!



And you still don't think that we need to strengthen ourselves from inside? Your whole post is what I have been complaining about. What makes them tougher without a state .................. and us State walas weaker? Bring the guards to the level where these mofos get barbecued whenever they try their luck.


----------



## In arduis fidelis

User said:


> And you still don't think that we need to strengthen ourselves from inside? Your whole post is what I have been complaining about. What makes them tougher without a state .................. and us State walas weaker? Bring the guards to the level where these mofos get barbecued whenever they try their luck.


Thats the long term solution.Without the curb on departmental corruption and laziness we can't combat terrorism but going after them and hurting them at their roots is what will help keep these f****re down for this strategy to take hold and work.


----------



## Vapnope

What difference does it make to the dead and families of the bereaved that it was being operated from Afghanistan or Mars. We were not supposed to lower our guards, take the responsibility of the failure and be very ashamed that you failed Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

All neutralized? 
May the soul rest in peace ....


----------



## iPhone

Look at this dog Nawaz Shrief. Man, he really is a pig. He didn't even have the courtesy to address the nation after this tragic incident. But when it came to saving his own pig hide he gave two national addresses in one month.

What a disgusting creature this man is. And here some were hoping in the media circles that he might mention India and give stern warning to Afghanistan. Shit, this mutherfkr might be in cahoots with those other two shit bags.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riz

iPhone said:


> Look at this dog Nawaz Shrief. Man, he really is a pig. He didn't even have the courtesy to address the nation after this tragic incident. But when it came to saving his pig own hide he gave two national addresses in one month.
> 
> What a disgusting creature this man is. And here some were hoping in the media circles that he might mention India and give stern warning to Afghanistan. Shit, this mutherfkr might be in cahoots with those other two shit bags.


 We voted to those dogs who can't even bark, they can't copy Indian politicians, they love pakistan because they are free to suck money freely, harmais


----------



## iPhone

WAJsal said:


> How long are we going to bury our young and bright? I hope we don't forget this after a couple of days. Information was leaked for sure.


Well, sir @Areesh is right and that is that we glorify death and love the concept of martyrdom. So, this is nothing to a lot of people in the decision making. You can already see the government is quiet and wants to put this incident behind and move on. 

The media is latching onto it for now but won't be for long. Their crass coverage with the patriotic songs and dirge like instruments in the background will end in another day. 

This thing was a catastrophe from the start. And now we have another feather in the hat of our utter failures.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saifullah

Rafay Jamil said:


> These fidayiens are trained to levels at par with Regular Army troops and in some cases special forces.These aren't your average dogs who run at the first sight of trouble.2,3 police guards are a child play for them.In the past whenever such attacks have failed, they were due to bravey or intelligence of the guards who delayed them long enough for help to arrive.They know the targets by heart and have meticulous planning.They are not the underdogs in an attack,the guards are!



Stop making lame Fucking excuses. Did you saw their Pics they were fucking teens max in early 20's with very weak physique and only in 3 numbers. So don't give shit that they were trained this and that shit. And they were loaded Blast jackets with couple of kilo, Rifle and multiple loaded mags their maneuverability would have been not very high. Its sheer amount of negligence of Heads and Officers. All 60 of the shaheeds are killed by Heads, Officer, some Lame personals of Paramilitary and Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Saifullah said:


> Stop making lame Fucking excuses. Did you saw their Pics they were fucking teens max in early 20's with very weak physique and only in 3 numbers. So don't give shit that they were trained this and that shit. And they were loaded Blast jackets with couple of kilo, Rifle and multiple loaded mags their maneuverability would have been not very high. Its sheer amount of negligence of Heads and Officers. All 60 of the shaheeds are killed by Heads, Officer, some Lame personals of Paramilitary and Army.


Please refer to post #740 for your answer.That was the first thing i said!But underestimating your enemy is the last mistake you make.But it in no way is an excuse for gross negligence shown in this case by all parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Pakistanisfirst said:


> hindu apni chaal khail gaya, buzdil raat ko ata hai


yup .. 1.6% remaining hindus of Pakistani are rteal evil.. finish them off.


----------



## Areesh

iPhone said:


> Well, sir @Areesh is right and that is that we glorify death and love the concept of martyrdom. So, this is nothing to a lot of people in the decision making. You can already see the government is quiet and wants to put this incident behind and move on.
> 
> The media is latching onto it for now but won't be for long. Their crass coverage with the patriotic songs and dirge like instruments in the background will end in another day.
> 
> This thing was a catastrophe from the start. And now we have another feather in the hat of our utter failures.



Bas bhai I can only say..






We have stopped caring about the loss of our people who are real asset of this country. We don't care. Anyone sitting in Kunar or Nangarhar or Nuristan can plan and kill them. Nobody cares. We have long lost our "ehsas e ziyan".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Areesh said:


> Bas bhai I can only say..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have stopped caring about the loss of our people who are real asset of this country. We don't care. Anyone sitting in Kunar or Nangarhar or Nuristan can plan and kill them. Nobody cares. We have long lost our "ehsas e ziyan".


Absolutely, right!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

iPhone said:


> Why get so worked up? next week it'll be business as usual. week after next this same building will again a single watchman posted at its entrance while a thousand cadets sleep inside.
> 
> somebody up there was crediting India for their superior strategy, I wouldn't go as far as that though. because it's not the Indian superior skill but our inferior preparation and lack of character that they're able to hit us like that.
> 
> that's why I believe that we should drop kashmir and make peace with India. save them and us and everyone all this human life toll.



That is why i say partition plan is flawed. It gave us bloodshed from the very beginning uptill now.

If Pakistan drops Kashmir, Balochistan and Gilgit Baltistan are in the list, especially after cpec. Game is changed.

If India drops Kashmir, they have other insurgencies. They can't take the risk.

So, we keep having such attacks one after the other with no end result but more bloodshed? Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results, as Einstein has said.

Here is one solution. Give rule back to us Mughals. Merge Indian and Pakistani armies. We will make a greater united India. I assure you its constitution will be secular. This option is always present.


Coming to current attack on police training school, people are talking about lack of adequate security. First thing must be noted that attacker are less interested in security preparations and more in inflicting harm and loss. They can detonate themselves in a market or any public place and get their objectives. So we will have to ponder on other aspect besides our security preparations.


----------



## Salik

Current Islamic fighters are fighting for a lost cause. First reason is that they don't have support of mainstream majority Muslims. Secondly, world powers will never let any so called caliphet movement succeed in which muslims are divided in the first place.

These militants are being used as an instrument to achieve something else, for example destroying assets of a muslim country like Pakistan. They'll be crushed after being used and won't be able to know that.

What Pakistan can do is make them realize that such efforts won't bear fruit the way they are doing. Pakistan can launch a debate of how to revive Muslim Ummah. Those who are genuinely interested will stop militancy, lets say for the time being and take part in this great effort. After five or six years of exclusive debate we will be able to bring a collective leader and caliph of Muslim world.

Those who are in hurry or on someone else's agenda will be exposed and dealt with.


----------



## Amaa'n

unfortunately we will continue to do so ----- we will keep carrying the coffins of our loved ones and shed some tears ---- by the end of the week it will all be back to normal, but only for some of us ----- 
the key areas to focus on currently are:

Terror financing
Sleeper cells ----
You bust either of the one and it will lead you to second ---- unfortunately we are not very successful at both ----- Dollar from our market is still being sold & bought by the Terror financiers because no Law has been formulated ----- a committee headed by Ishaq Dar had been formulated but so far they have no come up with a solution -----


WAJsal said:


> How long are we going to bury our young and bright? I hope we don't forget this after a couple of days. Information was leaked for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

*Quetta Police College Attack Highlights Pakistan's Internal Divisions*

Last week, Quetta city in Pakistan was yet again rocked by a terrorist attack that killed 61 police cadets. It’s the second deadliest attack in the same city in less than three months: An earlier attack killed more than 60 lawyers in August. While the attack highlights that Pakistan’s militant challenge is far from over, it also underscores that the country’s leadership does not take the rising security challenges seriously. The state has not just refused to accept that its counterterrorism strategy failed, but has also continued to woo various banned militant outfits that are a direct challenge to the state’s survival in the long run.

While security forces were busy containing militants in the targeted police academy, the government announced that the terrorists involved in the attack had received support from Afghanistan. This was another instance of the typical strategy of blaming foreign forces for terrorism in Pakistan, which is used by the country’s leadership to divert criticism and lure sympathetic public views for the sacrifices that Pakistan’s law enforcement agencies and people have made to fight the menace of terrorism. However, the reality in this regard is just the opposite: While there is no denying the sacrifices Pakistan has made in blood and otherwise to fight terrorism in the country, it’s equally concerning that despite these sacrifices, the Pakistani leadership continues to cling to its long-held policy of drawing lines between so-called good and bad terrorists.

Besides defining good and bad terror domains, the government has done little to clamp down on militant groups that it considers a threat to the country’s security. Rather, Pakistan’s political leadership, including the government, is attempting to woo various sectarian and other banned militant groups that, under Pakistan’s National Action Plan against terrorism, should be eliminated from the country. In recent weeks, the government has held meetings with different banned religious parties to enlist their support to contain Pakistan Tehreek_–_e_–_Insaaf (PTI)’s upcoming _dharna_ (sit-in) in Islamabad. The PTI, on the other hand, has also approached various banned groups for their support against the government. Reportedly, the leadership of the Lal Masjid (Red Mosque), which has openly supported the Taliban and other militant groups, has also hinted at joining Imran Khan’s sit-in in Islamabad.

Even after the Quetta attack, a number of sectarian outfits continue to operate openly in Pakistan, while political gatherings and peaceful protests have been shut down by the government. In order to restrain PTI’s impending sit-in in the capital, the government days ago imposed Section 144 of the Code of Criminal Procedure, which meant that all demonstrations and processions in any public space in the city would be prohibited. Despite the imposition of Section 144, the Ahle Sunnat-Wal-Jamaat (ASWJ), a proscribed organization that has remained involved in inciting hatred against the country’s Shia Muslim population, was able to organize a gathering in Islamabad, with the capital police providing security while PTI workers were battling the police. Moreover, it is also important to note that the current ruling party, the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) has had several electoral adjustments with ASWJ, a party which had close relations with Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ), the group responsible for the Quetta attack, in the past. At one point, the former leader of the LeJ, Malik Ishaq, who was killed in a police encounter last year, also served as the vice president of ASWJ.

The military leadership’s priorities also appear to be on politicking rather than enforcing the NAP with full resolve. A week ago, the military termed a media report highlighting the details of a confrontation between the political and military leadership a “breach of national security” and forced the civilian government into firing its information minister.* The military, however, has not called any high level meeting or explained why and how the Islamic State (ISIS) was able to carry out two devastating attacks in less than three months.* The LeJ has for quite some time shown its willingness to join ISIS. The LeJ’s leadership is mainly based in the province of Punjab, but has also developed a presence in other areas.

*The military leadership has repeatedly said that ISIS has no presence in the country. However, the resurgence of home grown militants that are willing to join Islamic State’s brand poses a far more serious threat than the Taliban for these groups are based all across the country with a significant support base at their disposal.*

Amid all the political intrigue and bickering, five more Shia Muslims were gunned down in Karachi. Unfortunately, the sad reality in Pakistan is that banned outfits are allowed to stage public protests while political and civil communities are being shut down. The political spat that is shaping up in Islamabad has consumed the entire country and neither the political nor the military leadership appears to be worried about the rising challenge of sectarian violence in any serious way.


----------



## Saleem

so did they hang the addnlt IG who called the new trainees back from furlough???


----------

